# Organize an HMO request



## edrock200

Since a large percentage of members here would like to see the HMO option become a reality, and (I hope) we have all sent direcTV a message requesting HMO, should we consider getting together and writing some sort of joint letter with a ton of signatures/digital signatures? Maybe we can get more info...the latest I've heard is that they will "evaluate Tivo's launch."

Anyone know* of a simple yet effective way to do this?

* edit 1: no=know (it only took me 1 1/2 years to catch it. )


----------



## WeKnSmith

Let me know what I can do to help...


----------



## edrock200

Doesn't seem like theres a lot of interest...I found a free petition site but it's not worth all the trouble if it's just us two.


----------



## JD9900

I've started an online petition to send to DirecTV regarding this. Please sign it at your convenience and spread the word!

http://www.PetitionOnline.com/tivo9900/petition.html


----------



## Combat Medic

> _Originally posted by JD9900 _
> *I've started an online petition to send to DirecTV regarding this. Please sign it at your convenience and spread the word!
> 
> http://www.PetitionOnline.com/tivo9900/petition.html *


 Done


----------



## FredSea

Just "signed" the petition. Hopefully we'll get some more action on this!!


----------



## davsherm

I'm in!!! Give us our HMO!!!!


----------



## RadioDoc

Very well written petition! I signed it, too...


----------



## edrock200

Signed.


----------



## rock_doctor

done 13 total as of 4:52pm EST


----------



## skelm

I signed #23

I think it should have said something about keeping us up to date will all new tive features. Not just the one we are talking about this month


----------



## Sorcerer

I signed it, and figured I'd <bump> the topic up too.

-Sorc


----------



## chh1

#31


----------



## Tivo_rookie

34 sigs at 7.15pm est


----------



## Kemas

Hey, I am going to go and sign the petition... I think maybe it is important that we ask for everyone visiting this site join us in solidarity against DirecTV on this issue; even if you don't want or need HMO. 

I, like many, find it crazy that DirecTV doesn't want to keep Tivo (sorry DVR) for DirecTV up-to-date. Now, I guess it could be money is involved, but if that is the case Tivo screwed up.

Anyway, sign the petition whether you want it or not and help out your Tivo Brothers and Sisters.

Call it the "Coillition of the Tivoing"


----------



## patrickpiteo

Done...


----------



## Rombaldi

absolutely... remember this isn't JUST to get HMO, this is so they will keep up with new features period.


----------



## andrewket

Signed!


----------



## donaldj

Thanks for all the efforts,, #49


----------



## jahf

Signed, #50 ... so much for the comment that there were only 37 people interested


----------



## Stevenm007

Just signed it, hope a lot more people do also.


----------



## turbo92awd

#71 here


----------



## zwheeloc

#77. Why are they stalling on this feature?


----------



## Ellipse

#80 and counting.....


----------



## WeKnSmith

#85


----------



## tomlouie

I'm #87, and I don't own a DirecTiVo, just a SA. But, us TiVo folks have to show solidarity, right?

Tom


----------



## Markman07

Signed!!! Number 94!!!


----------



## dwight

Just signed - #99


----------



## edrock200

Hey mods, can we make this a temporary sticky or advertise the petition to get more signatures?

Members, I suggest adding something about the petition to your signature, the more views the better.


----------



## edrock200

At what point should be inform DirecTV of the petition? 500 sigs, 1000?


----------



## kgidley

I'm in. 171. I'm more interested in updated software for series 1 DTivos, so that's the comment I added.


----------



## Sixela D

Maybe it's just me, but I'm thinking TiVo is just as eager to get the revenue from HMO as we are for the features. This is purely speculation, but they probably haven't released it because it's not ready to be released. I have plenty of firsthand experience with software bugs (deal with them all day long) that are a result of rushing a product release. Not to say that it will be perfect, but I would take a functional, defect-free product over an early release any day.

Not that I'm against the petition, but you just can't get your HMO before it's time. (And shouldn't want it...)

...Just my 2cents.


----------



## simplesid242002

# 175


----------



## skelm

bump for more sigs


----------



## edrock200

> _Originally posted by Sixela D _
> *Maybe it's just me, but I'm thinking TiVo is just as eager to get the revenue from HMO as we are for the features. This is purely speculation, but they probably haven't released it because it's not ready to be released. I have plenty of firsthand experience with software bugs (deal with them all day long) that are a result of rushing a product release. Not to say that it will be perfect, but I would take a functional, defect-free product over an early release any day.
> 
> Not that I'm against the petition, but you just can't get your HMO before it's time. (And shouldn't want it...)
> 
> ...Just my 2cents. *


HMO will be released this month for the stand alone series 2 Tivo's. However, DirecTV (which now controls the combo boxes) has chosen not to offer HMO to combo boxes as of now. They are in a "wait and see" period.


----------



## jahf

Added to my .sig and I definitely agree with the sticky request!


----------



## MichaelK

bump

now at 270


----------



## JohnTivo

272...


----------



## lee espinoza

277


----------



## TWood

I signed it as well, and posted the link on another DBS discussion board.


----------



## keefer37

284 here


----------



## g-man

288 signed.


----------



## Dale Sorel

> _Originally posted by jahf _
> *Signed, #50 ... so much for the comment that there were only 37 people interested  *


That's a good one


----------



## Dale Sorel

> _Originally posted by g-man _
> *288 signed. *


Oh my goodness, that's such a large number of potential customers 

Good luck, I think you'll need it


----------



## SteakMan

> _Originally posted by Dale Sorel _
> *Oh my goodness, that's such a large number of potential customers *


 You bet it is! Just a couple of days worth of "Word of mouth" advertising.

-SteakMan-


----------



## edrock200

> _Originally posted by Dale Sorel _
> *Oh my goodness, that's such a large number of potential customers
> 
> Good luck, I think you'll need it  *


Thanks for the support...


----------



## Tivo_rookie

Some discussion on the yahoo board

http://messages.yahoo.com/bbs?.mm=FN&action=l&board=1600408754&tid=tivo&sid=1600408754&mid=69821

Also posted to 
http://messages.yahoo.com/?action=q&board=GMH

But no takers


----------



## skywalkm

#430

I so badly want to get DirecTV for the NFL Ticket and would buy 2-3 DTiVo's if they had HMO - for the web scheduling only pretty much, and the other stuff is kind of cool too.

I will not become a DirecTV subscriber until this happens as this is showing me what their customer support is like.


----------



## mysigp226

#515


----------



## hurricane

I'm lucky #597. 

Is there a thread or page somewhere (I have not yet scoured and searched every nook and cranny of this site) that contains DirecTV's official position on this issue, or a report of their official position? EDIT: Never mind, I found some. 

Also, does someone have specific e-mail addresses at DTV we can use, rather than a web form or generic address? EDIT: Never mind, I found that posting those addresses are not allowed here, for reasons with which I respectfully disagree. 

I find it outrageous that DTV is not interested in helping us out here. We're begging to pay them more money!


----------



## Kluch

*BUMP*
Up to 630 Keep It Going!!!


----------



## kf4wvk

There are over 700 now.... I signed it.

BTW, I called and asked to speak to someone about it. I got forwarded to a Tivo help guy. He said he didn't know about it, so I told him the URL to tivo's web page that described the HMO.

He said, "I can't pull up internet pages here at work." to which I replied, well, write this down and look it up when you get home... he said he would.

So I got him to forward me back to customer service, and I asked her to write in the call log that I want to subscribe to Tivo's HMO with my HDVR2 box. She indicated that her manager had "heard of it and knew that DTV was investigating what to do".

I then filled out the webform asking "Can I get Tivo's HMO on my HDVR2 box? " I included a URL to the Tivo page. The response was that I would have to wait until Tivo launches it and then *ask Tivo if I can do it on my HDVR2!*

Here's to hoping.

kf4wvk


----------



## rwilloug

705


----------



## andrewket

I wrote a letter to TechTV (specifically, the Fresh Gear show) in regards to the entire HMO situation. They have featured many PVRs over the years, so HMO is definitely something they will be interested in. Hopefully if they decide to air something they'll describe DTV's and Tivo's new relationship and some of the effects of the new agreement. I gave them the link to the petition.

-Andrew


----------



## Skittles

#751 here. I'm going to pass this around to the HDVR2 owners that I know.


----------



## walters

#762


----------



## sahurd

I was around #880, or so (just closed the window)


----------



## JD9900

Just an update - the petition has over 900 signatures on it, and is growing fast! Thanks to all of you who have signed and passed this around. I posted this message in the thread going on in the Tivo Coffeehouse Forum, but wanted to update this original thread as well. 

As far as submitting the petition to Mr. Baele, and DirecTV, I am keeping daily track of the signatures, and will wait until there is a significant decrease before submitting. This should be an excellent compromise between building the maximum amount of signatures and submitting it in a reasonable amount of time. 

But remember, this is not my petition - it belongs to all of us. Feel free to write to Mr. Baele and DirecTV referencing this petition at your leisure. I intend to send him actual written correspondence as well as email to their public relations and customer service departments when I feel the time is right, and I encourage all of you to do the same. 


Thanks again for all of the help and support! 

Bob


----------



## edrock200

I'm glad my idea took off and thank you JD9900 for putting it in motion! Let me know if I can be of help other than emailing DirecTV.
-Ed


----------



## Sorcerer

It looks like we've almost achieved 37 signatures.


----------



## edrock200

> _Originally posted by Sorcerer _
> *It looks like we've almost achieved 37 signatures. *


Huh? We're close to 1000.


----------



## Sorcerer

Guess I should've included the  

Sorry, I was being sarcastic!

We're over 1000 signatures now.


----------



## JD9900

> _Originally posted by kf4wvk _
> *The response was that I would have to wait until Tivo launches it and then ask Tivo if I can do it on my HDVR2!
> 
> Here's to hoping.
> 
> kf4wvk *


This just got me thinking - DTV could offer the 4.0 software, let the customers pay for HMO directly through Tivo, and then just wash their hands of supporting it. This way, DTV offers a service to people who want it, doesn't have to worry about paying to support it, and Tivo continues to provide state of the art software updates to their customers.

I know Tivo wants 4.0 on the Combo units, and I also know DTV wants to make as many people as possible happy while paying out as little as possible. This seems like a great compromise.


----------



## JD9900

Hey guys! We're at almost *1500* signatures, now. This is FANTASTIC! Please, keep reading this thread, keep employing new people to sign, and keep the movement alive. I've been speaking in private with other long-term TiVo Community members, including a TiVo Employee him (or her) self who wishes to remain nameless, and they all feel that what we're doing here is helping our cause; the TiVo cause.

Again, even if you aren't considering purchasing the H(ome) M(edia) O(ption), please consider Signing The Petition to SUPPORT the HMO movement - we simply want the option to purchase it, that is all.

Again, thanks all, and keep the up the good work!!!

Bob


----------



## keefer37

I just added a link to the petition in my Blog. Hope that will help get a few more signatures.


----------



## blips

#1516


----------



## dconnel

#1533


----------



## srjtr7

# 1535 wow......I hope we get get HMO


----------



## dconnel

bump


----------



## vertigo235

1536


----------



## rogercy

# 1881


----------



## Mr Pieces

#1892 (Would have been a lower # but I have been busy and away from the forum for a while...)


----------



## Misfit

#1920, sorry I haven't been around for a while, glad to be back.


----------



## jahf

When / How will the petition officially be sent to DirecTV? I'm curious to hear the response. I figure it will hit 2000 by this weekend.


----------



## ISWIZ

2045


----------



## matt3846

# 2085


----------



## tedc

another signature. great idea to do an online petition.


----------



## whsbuss

While we're doing a petition for HMO, how about starting one for all the sound problems most of us are experiencing? DTV never admits to any complaints on this issue. I know I've called at least 10 times since Dec and they never acknowledge it or issue a resolution.


----------



## parzec

I hope everyone realizes why DirecTV was able to lower the cost of monthy DVR subscription rates and allow the DVR service to be mirrored at no extra charge. It should be no surprise that we are not getting all of the latest Tivo features, we don't pay enough compared to SA owners to deserve them. Personally, I am happy with the way the DVR works right now. Since DirecTV is 100% responsible for support of their DVR system, it will increase their operating costs which will be passed to everyone -- No thanks --


----------



## WeKnSmith

> _Originally posted by parzec _
> *I hope everyone realizes why DirecTV was able to lower the cost of monthy DVR subscription rates and allow the DVR service to be mirrored at no extra charge. It should be no surprise that we are not getting all of the latest Tivo features, we don't pay enough compared to SA owners to deserve them. Personally, I am happy with the way the DVR works right now. Since DirecTV is 100% responsible for support of their DVR system, it will increase their operating costs which will be passed to everyone -- No thanks -- *


I don't want to hijack this thread, but I bought lifetime TiVo service and want access to all of the updates that should be available to me. I'm sure there are others out there that feel the same.


----------



## jahf

> _Originally posted by parzec _
> *I hope everyone realizes why DirecTV was able to lower the cost of monthy DVR subscription rates and allow the DVR service to be mirrored at no extra charge. It should be no surprise that we are not getting all of the latest Tivo features, we don't pay enough compared to SA owners to deserve them. Personally, I am happy with the way the DVR works right now. Since DirecTV is 100% responsible for support of their DVR system, it will increase their operating costs which will be passed to everyone -- No thanks -- *


Humbug. DTV paid TiVo a BIG chunk of investment change to have the rights to do things their way. DTV uses the DVR as a retention mechanism, which means it needs to make people happy to continue retention. DTV gets their updates from TiVo ... they may be responsible for the front-line technical support, but they do not do the mass of code development, which is a large portion of the true "support" of the product.

If anything, DTV is going to -increase- their support costs over time as TiVo is less and less able to support the older codebase. Any fix, feature enhancement, etc has to get back ported and you have to keep your support techs trained on older technology, while at the same time fielding more and more calls from people who don't understand why their DTV DVR (which they think is a "TiVo") doesn't do what their friend's SA or Digital Cable TiVo does.

IMO, DTV is being a stick in the mud purely and simply for 2 reasons:

1) They are scared of what happened to ReplayTV with the whole internet-enabled program sharing combined with the illegality of trading perfect digital copies. At first they probably were going to completely ignore HMO. Then, we got loud enough and they started talking about custom features that they programmed (then they figured out #2 below), now I fully expect them to backpedal and at least release v4 with folders if not full HMO, but they are going to take their time, consult many lawyers, and craft lots of press releases ... that way if they release it in a few months they can say "look, we're nice, we listened to our users and gave them what they wanted".

2) Hughes has yet to learn how to support their product ... I'm referring to things like the audio dropouts ... until they can fix the bugs, how are they going to create anything new? This is a catch-22 though, as it locks them into the older versions even more.

Besides, alot of folks are perfectly willing to pay for HMO by the month (I'm not, but I would be willing to pay a one time fee like with TiVo). Others are willing to pay more per month to get back to a TiVo upgrade path (that I would consider). DTV may have a great set of retention policies, but I have yet to see much goodness about their technical support. We're definitely getting what we pay for when it comes to that.


----------



## MikeO

> _Originally posted by WeKnSmith _
> *I don't want to hijack this thread, but I bought lifetime TiVo service and want access to all of the updates that should be available to me. I'm sure there are others out there that feel the same. *


I second that... It does SUCK that we paid lifetime and don't get lifetime updates.

m


----------



## parzec

In retrospect, I probably should not have posted to this thread since it is, afterall, a sticky thread to develop a petition in favor of HMO, not a topic to debate its value/feasibility. Please continue to gather your support and I'll look for another thread to give opinion. Appologies...


----------



## WeKnSmith

We're at 2230 now.


----------



## MichaelK

For the curious-

have you contacted directv yet?



> _Originally posted by JD9900 _
> *Just an update - the petition has over 900 signatures on it, and is growing fast! Thanks to all of you who have signed and passed this around. I posted this message in the thread going on in the Tivo Coffeehouse Forum, but wanted to update this original thread as well.
> 
> As far as submitting the petition to Mr. Baele, and DirecTV, I am keeping daily track of the signatures, and will wait until there is a significant decrease before submitting. This should be an excellent compromise between building the maximum amount of signatures and submitting it in a reasonable amount of time.
> 
> But remember, this is not my petition - it belongs to all of us. Feel free to write to Mr. Baele and DirecTV referencing this petition at your leisure. I intend to send him actual written correspondence as well as email to their public relations and customer service departments when I feel the time is right, and I encourage all of you to do the same.
> 
> Thanks again for all of the help and support!
> 
> Bob *


----------



## KHLS97

We're at 2313 now! : )


----------



## dengel

Are we waiting for a magic number before we submit the petition?

d.


----------



## 02RedLT

I'm #2487!


----------



## MLans

#2500 here!


----------



## lev

I got my DirecTivo and the satellite service during the AVS forum's downtime, or I would have signed the petition sooner.

I hope it gets through to someone. Not having advanced wishlists really made my transition from a standalone Tivo a lot less comfortable than I would have preferred.


----------



## jahf

Well, after returning from vacation I gotta say ... DAMN I need folders (ie, update 4.0). I -want- the MP3 player, but with all these episodes of Good Eats and others that I want to keep for awhile, folders would DEFINITELY help me navigate.


----------



## durst

#2723 here! is there a goal we are trying to reach?


----------



## Sean Cusick

Did anyone notice that on the tivo web site, there is a link to contact directv to order HMO on their order page? Is this wishful thinking on tiVo's part, or a sign of things to come? Any ideas?


----------



## edrock200

> _Originally posted by Sean Cusick _
> *Did anyone notice that on the tivo web site, there is a link to contact directv to order HMO on their order page? Is this wishful thinking on tiVo's part, or a sign of things to come? Any ideas? *


link?


----------



## edrock200

Are you referring to the "DIRECTV® DVR with TiVo Customer?
Please visit DIRECTV® or call 1-800-DIRECTV to activate your service. " statement on the right hand side of this page:
https://www3.tivo.com/tivo-com/mma/hmo/hmooffer.do

If so I believe that's only referring to activating the DVR service, not HMO.


----------



## PJO1966

Proud to be #2733.


----------



## Deja-vue

Signed, # 27something.


----------



## oopidupiman

29XX! Keep signing!!!


----------



## iDriveX

Just got my DirecTiVo today....Very upset to see there is no Home Media Option for the DirecTiVo units....Signed...#2979!


----------



## zarphlob

2984...


----------



## iDriveX

Sent a letter to DirecTV last night:

I recently purchased a DirecTV service with DirecTiVo unit and went to 
purchase the Home Media Option from TiVo and was told it was 
incompatible with my unit. This was one of the biggest selling points 
for me and the TiVo/DirecTV. I know you already have me locked into a 
contract for a year and already have my money, but is there any chance 
of this coming to my DirecTV TiVo unit?

Got this back this morning:

Dear Chris,

Thank you for your email. At this time, we do not have any information 
available regarding the DVR/TiVo with the Home Media Option. Although, 
we are always looking for ways to enhance our services. Your suggestions
are valuable and we use them to judge interest in our services and 
equipment.

However, as it is DIRECTV policy not to disclose information about 
upcoming equipment features until they are officially announced, we 
cannot provide you with further information today. Please continue to 
visit our web site at DIRECTV.com for the latest news and information 
about our services. 

Thank you again for contacting DIRECTV and allowing us the opportunity 
to assist you.

Nickcole
DIRECTV Customer Service


----------



## ufo4sale

i got the exact same thing from directv word for word


----------



## iDriveX

Well if they are sending out a form letter for this, it means they are getting enough feedback to warrant a feedback letter and if they are getting that much feedback it has got to be sending up some flags at DirecTV, let's keep the pressure on.


----------



## DSS AJ

When will this information be forwarded to DirecTV ?

Has anyone thought about doing a "walk out" type thing? Example: Everyone call DTV and cancel Tivo for a day or something... force them to realize it's the customers that keep them in business and it's time to listen to what the customers want.

Just an idea.


----------



## iDriveX

I don't know about that. Form this message board we'd have like 40 people and 40 people aren't going to really make it or break it. We just need to keep e-mailing them and keep the pressure on. Anyways, there might be people in my boat, I don't pay for TiVo cause of the Premium or Premier plan I have goin on or whatever. So if I cancelled TiVo, they'd probably laugh at me for passing up a free option.


----------



## danwassink

I sent a simple one sentence to DirecTV asking them to add the HMO option to their TIVO service and this is the reply I got:

"Dear Dan,

Thank you for your suggestion about adding the Home Media Option to our DVR/TiVo service. We are always looking for ways to enhance our services. Your suggestion is valuable. We use suggestions to judge 
interest in various programming sources. In fact, we have added services as a result of viewer feedback.

We have forwarded your comments to our programming department. Please continue to visit our web site at DIRECTV.com for the latest news and 
information about our services.

Rebecca
DIRECTV Customer Service"

Let's keep those emails going to them!!! http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/glb/Form_Feedback.jsp

-Dan


----------



## richdean

I think the situation has gotten worse. Here is what they had to say.... basically saying they are not going to offer HMO?

--

Date: Wed, 11 Jun 2003 20:40:48 -0400
From: Feedback <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: Tivo Series 2 - Home Media Opion

Dear Richard,

Thank you for writing. Currently DIRECTV does not have plans to offer the Home Media Option for TiVo. The TiVo stand alone may have some options that are different from those offered with DIRECTV DVR with TiVo. For example, the TiVo stand alone may offer the Home Media Option, but DIRECTV DVR with TiVo does not. However, DIRECTV DVR with TiVo may focus more on other features, such as video-based services like Starz on Demand. For more information on TiVo stand alone units, please visit their website at www.tivo.com or call 1-877-367-8486. Available 11AM-11PM ET daily.

We are always looking for ways to enhance our services. Your suggestions are valuable and we use them to judge interest in various programming
sources. In fact, we have added features as a result of viewer feedback.

We have forwarded your comments to the appropriate department. Please continue to visit our web site at DIRECTV.com for the latest news and
information about our services.

Scott
DIRECTV Customer Service

Original Message Follows:
-------------------------

DTV Feedback Message

Full Name: Richard Dean

subject: DirecTV Subscriber Feedback

subject: Tivo Series 2 - Home Media Opion

details: Hello,

We have DirectTV with Tivo and would very much like to have the Home
Media Option. When will this be available?


----------



## ufo4sale

i think they are just sick of people wanting HMO for directivo


----------



## WeKnSmith

> _Originally posted by ufo4sale _
> *i think they are just sick of people wanting HMO for directivo *


I'm sure they also don't want to have to explain why all of those T60's they just sold to folks won't support HMO. Imagine that you are a newbie and buy your first DTivo from DirecTV. A couple of months later they launch HMO (keep in mind that some folks were receiving HDVR2s from DirecTV at the same time). I'd be pretty upset.


----------



## MichaelK

> _Originally posted by WeKnSmith _
> *I'm sure they also don't want to have to explain why all of those T60's they just sold to folks won't support HMO. Imagine that you are a newbie and buy your first DTivo from DirecTV. A couple of months later they launch HMO (keep in mind that some folks were receiving HDVR2s from DirecTV at the same time). I'd be pretty upset. *


thats what scares me the most.

I dont think they can offer it anytime soon since they dont differentiate between the original combo's and the "second generation units".

I wish they would start to advertise all these new units as better than the first generation so that they could pull away from the first set without any backlash. Not sure why they arent yet with the phillips now out and other brands right around the corner. Makes me wonder if the MORONS running the DVR service at directv just dont get it and dont want to use the new hardware for anything.


----------



## jlangner

My question and response from DTV.

"details: I just bought/activated a Direct TV Tivo unit and later found 
out the Home Media Option was not available on the Direct TV version. Is
there any chance this maybe added a future date via a software upgrade"

Response;

Dear Jeff,

Thank you for writing. We would like to apologize for your 
dissatisfaction with the DIRECTV TiVo unit that you have. At this time 
the TiVo stand alone may offer the Home Media Option, but DIRECTV DVR 
with TiVo does not. However the DIRECTV DVR with TiVo may focus more on 
other features, such as video-based services like Starz on Demand that 
the stand alone unit does not. If you would like more information 
concerning TiVo units and services please go to www.tivo.com or call 
(877) FOR-TIVO (367-8486) 11AM-11PM ET daily.

We are always looking for ways to enhance our services. Your suggestions
are valuable and we use them to judge interest in various programming 
sources. In fact, we have added channels as a result of viewer feedback.

We have forwarded your comments to our programming department. However, 
as it is DIRECTV policy not to disclose information about upcoming 
programming until it is officially announced, we cannot provide you with
further information today. Please continue to visit our web site at 
DIRECTV.com for the latest news and information about our services.

Again, we thank you for writing. Please let us know if we can be of any 
further assistance.

Leonard
DIRECTV Customer Service


----------



## jsg2020

Dear Jeff,

Thank you for your email. We are sorry to inform you that at this time, 
we do not have any further information regarding the DVR/TiVo with the 
Home Media Option. We are always looking for ways to enhance our 
services. Your suggestions are valuable and we use them to judge 
interest in our services and equipment.

You may be able to use the Home Media option with a stand alone TiVo 
unit. For more information on the stand alone unit we suggest that you 
contact a local retailer. You can find a list of authorized retailers on
our website at http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/DealerLocatorServlet

Thank you again for contacting DIRECTV and allowing us the opportunity 
to assist you.

Tal
DIRECTV Customer Service


----------



## tbh999

3331 Total Signatures


----------



## Lora

I'm in the midst of moving to a new place and thought - wow! I no longer need a local phone line - a cell phone and broadband are all the telecom I need! Then I find out my DirecTV Tivo doesn't support HMO, which I thought it would.... argh! Why should I get a landline just for the daily Tivo call? Ridiculous! I have complained to both Tivo and DirecTV and added myself to the petition.


----------



## richdean

Well, I just sent them back a message asking why they wouldn't be offering the HMO option. I mean, I'd buy a new Tivo if that was offered... I'll post their response if I get one 

Rich


----------



## freff

> _Originally posted by Lora _
> *I'm in the midst of moving to a new place and thought - wow! I no longer need a local phone line - a cell phone and broadband are all the telecom I need! Then I find out my DirecTV Tivo doesn't support HMO, which I thought it would.... argh! Why should I get a landline just for the daily Tivo call? Ridiculous! I have complained to both Tivo and DirecTV and added myself to the petition. *


I am in the same situation (cell phone & broadband only. no old tech phone). I have an HDVR2 and if you put pressure on directv customer service they will activate your directivo without the phone line. The conversation between myself and Directv went something like this...

"Is your receiver connected to a phone line?"

No and it won't be.

"Well it is REQUIRED to connect the directivo to a phone line for the tivo service"

Well I don't have a phone line, and unless you can get it to work over my cell phone or broadband internet access, it's never going to be.

<long awkward silence>

I break the silence and say. "Look, are we going to do business or not?"

"Please hold on sir, I need to run this past a supervisor" You will have to wait about 3-5 minutes...

ok. <after about 5 minutes of cheesy hold music...>

"I'm sorry for the wait sir, just wanted to let you know I'm still working on it and it'll be another 3-5 minutes.

ok.

<about 5 minutes later>

"Ok your tivo service is activated. There will be a charge of $5/month (or whatever it is)."

fine. I'm not going to get any nags or anything about the phone line right?

"No sir, you won't, it's all set"

Great. bye.

I've been using my HDVR2 now for about 3 weeks and it's awesome. Of course, it has all of the guide data, I have season passes set up, it automatically makes recommendations and records based on my thumbs up and previous selections. As far as I can tell, the phone line is a total scam and part of directv's propoganda paranoia campaign. Just like the old non-tivo directv receivers they just like to give you a lot of grief about the phone line. I figure they do that for 2 reasons... so as many customers as possible have the opportunity to make the "impulse buy" of pay per view (which is pure gravy $$ for them) and 2) to download your data from tivo to collect invaluable personal data about you...

Now... IF and WHEN 4.0 comes out for the directivos...and I really hope it does... including HMO!!! ....then if my update doesn't download over the satellite (which it probably will because that is how they update conventional receivers) then I will make some "arrangements" at another location to phone line it just that one time to get the download.

But I tell you this... you don't need the stupid phone line for any of the HDVR2 (or similar) functions.... Cuz mine is proof.

Freff


----------



## Lora

Freff - whoever you are THANKS!!! You have given me hope! I move into my new place and get broadband connected Friday, so I will try the same tactic as you describe. I've moved to SoCal so local phone line means.. what is local? same area code could mean regional charges blah blah blah.. who needs it when you have a national no roaming cell? I will use your tactic and report back as to how it goes. If enough of us do this, then we WIN!! You rock - you broke through the crazy madness!!! Power to the persistence! thanks again!


BTW .. here's my version of "THE FIRM" letter:


Dear Lora,

Thank you for writing in. We're sorry to hear of your disappointment in 
the new DIRECTV Digital Video Recorder/TiVo. The TiVo stand alone may 
have some options that are different from those offered with DIRECTV DVR
with TiVo. For example, the TiVo stand alone may offer the Home Media 
Option, but DIRECTV DVR with TiVo does not. However, DIRECTV DVR with 
TiVo may focus more on other features, such as video-based services like
Starz on Demand.

Just as personal computers are rapidly evolving, we expect DIRECTV 
System receivers to incorporate many new features in the coming years. 
We will enhance our programming service as the receiving equipment 
evolves. For example, receivers capable of decoding Dolby Digital sound,
high definition programming, and even interactive television are now on 
the market, and we have begun offering programming in all of those 
formats. 

We have forwarded your comments to the appropriate department. We are 
always looking for ways to enhance our services. Your suggestions are 
valuable and we use them to judge interest in various areas of our 
service. In fact, many changes we have made are a result of viewer 
feedback. Please continue to visit our web site at DIRECTV.com for the 
latest news and information about our services. 

Chris
DIRECTV Customer Service


----------



## richdean

DirecTV says Tivo hasn't developed the software for them yet.

----------- forwarded message -----
Dear Rich,

Thank you for writing. We are sorry that we do not offer this feature at this time. TiVo develops the software for both the stand alone units and the DVR with TiVo units. They have not created the software for the DVR units yet and we have no information if they will or not. We suggest that you contact TiVo at 1-877-367-8486 or www.tivo.com

We hope this information will be useful.

Tal
DIRECTV Customer Service

Dear DirecTV,

Thanks for your email reply. You say DirecTV will not be offering the HMO. Why is this? I'd be happy to buy an upgraded unit. There are a lot of loyal DirecTV users like me who'd love to have it. I know there are stand alone unit available, but I still wonder why DirecTV is not going to offer the HMO option.

Thanks for providing more detail,

Rich Dean, LA


----------



## TheToeJoe

Has this gone anywhere? Any progress since April?

I just signed petition in case it hasn't. 3354 names so far. Pretty cool.


----------



## TheToeJoe

sorry disregard my last post. I didn't realize what I was looking at wasn't the end of the thread. Go ahead bash the newbie. I can take it. (but don't lose site of this thread though... it's important!)


----------



## tladner

#3363 . . .


----------



## ufo4sale

I can't believe how well were doing


----------



## ehopper

> _Originally posted by ufo4sale _
> *I can't believe how well were doing *


Why? It takes trivial effort to set up one of these "petitions", it takes even less effort to "sign" it and even less than that for Directv to ignore it.

If you really want this, 3363 letters (paper letters) in the CEOs office will do a lot more than 3363 clicks on a web page.

I mean, if this makes you guys feel good, fine do it. But it's not going to accomplish anything. Making things happen requires a lot more time, effort and plain old work than 99.999% of people who gripe about things are willing to put out. (I know, I've been through it, more than once. The blank stares you get from people you ask to work are quite an education.)

This applies to DTV & HMO, politics, you name it.


----------



## xtian

As they don't seem to be responding to any traditional methods, how about emailing the CEO or toeher executives. Roxanne Austin shoudl hear from us, only quesiton is what is her email address? I have tried a few of the obvious ones but no luck; [email protected] etc.


----------



## ehopper

> _Originally posted by xtian _
> *As they don't seem to be responding to any traditional methods, how about emailing the CEO or toeher executives. Roxanne Austin shoudl hear from us, only quesiton is what is her email address? I have tried a few of the obvious ones but no luck; [email protected] etc. *


Here's a radical suggestion. Write your email. Print it out. Put it in an envelope. Send it to Directv in El Segundo, CA. It will get there and have a lot more impact than an email.


----------



## norkusmark

seems like some significant demand. keep spreading the word.
The petition was very well written, but how do the names actually get to directv?


----------



## edrock200

> _Originally posted by freff _
> *I am in the same situation (cell phone & broadband only. no old tech phone). I have an HDVR2 and if you put pressure on directv customer service they will activate your directivo without the phone line. The conversation between myself and Directv went something like this...
> *


Not to hijack the thread but this is quite common. ALL DTivo's with 3.0 software (which is all series 2 boxes and most series 1) will work without a phone line connection. And to make things easier just tell them you have it plugged into a phone line, they have no way of knowing whether or not it's plugged in. However, the HDVR2's do need to make one initial phone call, after that it's just warnings every now and again to hook up a phone line which are meaningless.


----------



## enovak

Here is the latest reply I rec'd from DirecTV. I'm going to forward it to TIVO and see what they say in response. 

****************************************************
Thank you for your inquiry. We have no information regarding putting the
Home Media Option into DIRECTV/TiVo combination units. We apologize for 
any disappointment. Actually, this question would best be addressed to 
TiVo themselves, as this is a TiVo (DVR) hardware matter, not a DIRECTV 
one. We do know that the Home Media Option is available with the TiVo 
stand alone units.

We hope this is helpful; we remain at your service!

Paul
DIRECTV Customer Service
****************************************************


----------



## Sikki

I know many of us may still be in our commitment part of our directv service, or some of us have the package were Tivo service is free... If the petition is not working or gonna work, how about we cancel all extra packages(Sports, Interactive, Plus) or movies packages for a few months. This way were not putting ourselves out too much and still meeting commitments, but at the same time hitting them in the pocketbook, because I may be wrong but I think thats were they make the most money. And I think anyone would agree companies will listen to $ signs alot quicker than email or actually what the customer wants... 

Just a thought....


----------



## skywalkm

OK, 3509 x $200 for NFL ST comes to over *$700,000*! I know not everyone gets it, but to DirecTV, that is still potential income they will not receive. Throw in all the other extras, it'd go over a cool million. That would say something. As a potential future DirecTV customer, I am watching what's going on to help make my decision. I really want the NFL ST, but seeing how behind they are and their reluctance to implement HMO is keeping me away.


----------



## diergray

Thanks for setting this up. I hope we eventually get it.


----------



## mmcowan

> *OK, 3509 x $200 for NFL ST comes to over $700,000! I know not everyone gets it, but to DirecTV, that is still potential income they will not receive. Throw in all the other extras, it'd go over a cool million. That would say something. As a potential future DirecTV customer, I am watching what's going on to help make my decision. I really want the NFL ST, but seeing how behind they are and their reluctance to implement HMO is keeping me away.*


Nice try, but DirecTV doesn't get one red cent from the NFL Sunday Ticket subscriptions. It all goes directly to the NFL. The only thing DirecTV gets out of that deal is exclusive rights. Therefore, if you want that package, you must have DirecTV. So, once they've got you as a customer, they could care less if you have the NFL package or not.


----------



## bobanon

Man, I was getting ready to order HMO. I didn't realize it wouldn't work on DirecTivos. Is it even mentioned anywhere on www.tivo.com??? I read the whole HMO FAQ... no mention of not working with DTivo's.


----------



## BustAGroove

I called DirecTV yesterday and they said that they cannot offer HMO because the DirecTV Series 2 doesn't have the hardware to support HMO. I wonder if DirecTV's competitor's, i.e. Dish Network or ? would offer something like HMO in a combo receiver/recorder.


----------



## ufo4sale

maybe you should ask tivo if the series2 direc tivo's could support HMO or better yet ask tivoPony.


----------



## BustAGroove

Thanks for the suggestion ufo4sale. I sent Tivo Pony a PM and requesting that he share any info he can with the forums members in this thread.


----------



## Sorcerer

I'm fairly certain that it's already been established by the folks at TiVo that the DirecTV with TiVo series 2 boxes (HDVR2 and DSR7000) *CAN* support HMO and all of its features.

The only issue is whether DirecTV will allow the "switch" to be thrown for us to buy the upgrade to this feature set.

Click here to see a post by TivoPony where he said the right folks at DirecTV know about the HMO petition, but have yet to publicly announce whether they will ever offer the HMO feature to us.

-Sorc


----------



## BustAGroove

"Sorry, I can't speak for DIRECTV. It's technically possible to provide HMO on the DIRECTV systems, but they haven't announced whether they'll offer HMO or not. The best I can suggest is to contact DIRECTV and let them know that you'd like to have it.

Cheers,
Pony"


----------



## auribe14

I was just looking at the American Satellite and Orbit Satellite websites and they are both selling "Series2" DirecTivos. The Orbit site clearly references Series2, it even has the logo.


----------



## ufo4sale

This must be driving tivo crazy that directv is not offering HMO considering that over have there subs are direct tivo's.


----------



## RiverRat

I'm not going to say this petition is ineffective, but I will say that what would be the MOST effective is the petition + emails + snail mails + feedback + phone calls. If you're really serious about getting HMO, then let's each and everyone use ALL these methods, not just the easiest ones.

Also, it would be nice if someone could create a form that generates a printable letter we could then send to DirecTV. People may be more apt to send a letter if they don't have to worry about what to write on their own.

- RiverRat


----------



## ufo4sale

I would agree with that. I always have trouble finding the right words to say to people.


----------



## dtaylor

has there been any progress on this issue so far???


----------



## vleisbom

Just signed it too (#3798).
It not an overly large number, but if you figure that only a small number of people know about the petition (Not everyone hack their tivo's) I would think it should be worthwile for them to look into this.


----------



## adamjs

Anyone have the text of a letter I could send directly to directv and the e-mail adress to send it to in addition to sigining the petition


----------



## wmh2

> _Originally posted by adamjs _
> *Anyone have the text of a letter I could send directly to directv and the e-mail adress to send it to in addition to sigining the petition *


You know you can just copy and paste the text from the petition website into any text editor you like!


----------



## RiverRat

DirecTV contact info:

DIRECTV, Inc.
P.O. Box 92600
Los Angeles, CA90009
Tel: 800-DIRECTV
Fax: 310-964-5416


----------



## ufo4sale

What should I say in the letter


----------



## MarcD

Go easy, I'm new, but what am I missing here? isn't this a service from Tivo, not Direct TV? why wouldn't it work?

Thanks.


----------



## Jasonf

DirectTV owns this service. They can request Tivo to write it for them or not.


----------



## RiverRat

> _Originally posted by ufo4sale _
> *What should I say in the letter *


As wmh2 stated, you could just use the text from the petition and edit it a bit (replace "we" with "I", etc).

Also, g4tv.com has a nice request form to generate a request for G4 programming on DirecTV (or other providers):
http://www.g4tv.com/html/getg4.asp 
It would be great if someone could create a similar form for requesting HMO.


----------



## Sea Foam

http://www.tivo.com/5.3.1.1.asp?article=162


----------



## digitalant

i'm on board!


----------



## tabraha

Got my sig on the petition.


----------



## AlphaWolf

Just so you guys are aware, there is a project to add full HMO functionality to series 1 units that is already in a very advanced state of development. I suspect that it will work on S2 Dtivos as well when it is complete, so if DTV never responds to your petition, you aren't *totaly* in the dark.

(just so you guys wont try to call this "theft of HMO sales", there isn't a single function in the home media option that didn't already exist in the underground when tivo even announced the idea, this project merely collaborates them into one single package)


----------



## ufo4sale

how do you know this


----------



## jahf

_
(just so you guys wont try to call this "theft of HMO sales", there isn't a single function in the home media option that didn't already exist in the underground when tivo even announced the idea, this project merely collaborates them into one single package)
_

It is still piracy if it uses one bit (ok, a few bytes, semantics) of TiVo's code from HMO for this hack. The only way that would be legal would be for TiVo to license it.

Replicating the same functionality without using HMO code would be perfectly fine.

Also note that getting hacked code onto an HDVR2 is far harder than an SA Series 1. The only viable option for people who don't want to lose support is going to be to get DirecTV+TiVo to offer it properly.


----------



## AlphaWolf

> _Originally posted by jahf _
> *
> It is still piracy if it uses one bit (ok, a few bytes, semantics) of TiVo's code from HMO for this hack. The only way that would be legal would be for TiVo to license it.
> *


Not a single bit is copied from any of tivos code, its purely original. (as I said, there isn't a single feature in HMO that we didn't already have when they even came up with the idea. If anything, they stole from us.)



> *
> Also note that getting hacked code onto an HDVR2 is far harder than an SA Series 1. The only viable option for people who don't want to lose support is going to be to get DirecTV+TiVo to offer it properly. *


It's a lot easier than you think.


----------



## AlphaWolf

> _Originally posted by ufo4sale _
> *how do you know this *


Well, its actualy pretty widespread knowledge, just this particular forum is extraordinarily oblivious to it.


----------



## EricG

No USB or Ethernet on my Series 1 DTiVo. How will it work?



> _Originally posted by AlphaWolf _
> *Just so you guys are aware, there is a project to add full HMO functionality to series 1 units that is already in a very advanced state of development. I suspect that it will work on S2 Dtivos as well when it is complete, so if DTV never responds to your petition, you aren't totaly in the dark.*


----------



## keefer37

> _Originally posted by EricG _
> *No USB or Ethernet on my Series 1 DTiVo. How will it work? *


It would be a matter of adding an Ethernet card from 9thtee:

http://www.9thtee.com/turbonet.htm


----------



## daveo4tivo

simply adding an ethernet card to a series 1 may not be sufficient for the Home Media Option. If I remember correctly the HMO encrypts the video-data it sends to other "registered" units for video sharing. I believe this encryption is based on a hardware token that isn't present in the Series 1 - but then again I could be wrong and I'm sure the forum will correct me if anyone has any facts that counter my memory...

however you in general should be careful about stating requirements for a product that has no formal support from the vendor.


----------



## MichaelK

the point is if you cant get HMO from tivo/directv that you can hack your box to get something about the same- someways better someways worse. Theres no reason why we dont get HMO except for politics.

I'm too lazy to be bothered myself but from the limited effort i put forth keeping track of what those guys are doing - its pretty wild. In fact as Alphawolf implied i think they had the beginnings of show sharing and audio streaming well before HMO was announced. Hec some of them have been futzing around with adding CD-r's to series one hardware to burn video for months or years now and programs to take streams and burn them to DVD's have been out for quite some time too (again an eternity before the pioneer models with dvd burner was announced).

Judging from the things the hacking community has accomplished i think the lack of USB or ethernet hardware is pretty much all that keeps the current incarnation of HMO from being implemented on the old hardware. Its kindof tough for tivo to say- open up your consumer device, dont zap yourself on the power supply and add in a third party ethernet board.

Also the series one does have a crypto chip but the the boxes are VERY easily compromised, as years back tivo wasnt so focused on these things. 

however- in general you should be careful about commenting on facts which you havent taken the time to investigate clearly on your own.


----------



## nightspd

Our firewall blocks me getting access to the petition...ugh! Damn WebSense Firewalls


----------



## AlphaWolf

> _Originally posted by daveo4tivo _
> *simply adding an ethernet card to a series 1 may not be sufficient for the Home Media Option. If I remember correctly the HMO encrypts the video-data it sends to other "registered" units for video sharing.*


Jafas turbonet card is more than sufficient - in fact its 22mbit, whereas the S2 units only have 10mbit ethernet capability. There is no need or purpose for stream encryption either. Besides, we can already easily and legaly get around tivos encryption scheme anyways.

MichealK is accurate in what he is saying as well, there isn't a single feature in the HMO functionality that we didn't already have on the deal database forum long before tivo even came up with the HMO idea.

Heres a plus that you also wont get with the regular HMO on S2 units: people are reporting that with cwingerts modification, there is no more dealing with the slow tivo menus anymore (and that is on the S1 units even).


----------



## jtater

For those interested I am now working on a 146 page hard copy of this petition. As soon as it's ready, I will be mailing the entire hardcopy to the intended recipient. If anyone else wishes to print it out and send it in just let me know.


----------



## ufo4sale

what does thoese pages contain?


----------



## MichaelK

> _Originally posted by AlphaWolf _
> *....
> 
> MichealK is accurate in what he is saying as well, there isn't a single feature in the HMO functionality that we didn't already have on the deal database forum long before tivo even came up with the HMO idea.
> ..... *


at least publically...

You guys are way out there and its awesome but i would hope that they at least *thought* about these things before you guys did!



I'm close to the point of crossing over the the do-it-yourself side. But the relevant threads over at the other place are so huge and i stopped reading them months ago that i think it would take me 6 months to get caught back up again!


----------



## ShelKol

Hi,

I just called the support line and was forwarded to the 'tivo support' line.

I asked about HMO and they had no idea what it was. After I explained it, they thought it would be great. I asked to have my request forwarded to marketing which while I waited they forwarded a message to them.

866-438-2387.

I also signed the petition - over 4500 now!!

Sheldon


----------



## ufo4sale

where did you get 4500 from? it's not even at 4300 yet.


----------



## ShelKol

Sorry about that, I saw that mistake right after I hit the submit button.


Sheldon


----------



## NDFord005

I emailed DirecTV about the HMO and Starz! On Demand services. Basically I said that I was unsatisfied with the Starz! On Demand service and that it was a bad mistake for doing it instead of HMO.

DirecTV's Reply:

Dear Nicholas,

Thank you for your suggestion. We are sorry that you are not happy with 
our current movie packages. We have forwarded your comments concerning the HMO to the appropriate department. We are always looking for ways to enhance our services. Your suggestions are valuable and we use them to judge interest in various areas of our service. In fact, many changes we have made are a result of viewer feedback. Please continue to visit our web site at DIRECTV.com for the latest news and information about our services. 

Sincerely,
Aundrea
DIRECTV Customer Service



Original Message Follows: 
-------------------------
DIRECTV FEEDBACK MESSAGE

Subject: DirecTiVo/Starz! OnDemand

Details: I find that Starz! On Demand is a complete waste of your 
resources. I know for a fact that many of us would have enjoyed the 
Home Media Option and the rest of the TiVo Series 2 software first. 
Starz! On Demand doesn't offer anything spectacular since all the movies have been out for some time now (on DVD where everyone can buy/rent 
them). Not to mention that Starz! On Demand offers nothing new that 
TiVo doens't offer already. You can record programs/movies easily, the 
only thing is that you decide what to record. In my mind (the best mind there is in this relationship -- the customer's) Starz! On Demand was a 
bad decision and the Series 2 software (including HMO) should have been 
released already.

~A Disappointed customer.


----------



## MichaelK

> _Originally posted by MuscleNerd _
> *I wonder if anyone who matters at DirecTV knows the security model on S2 and HDVR2s has been bypassed (using monte, which doesn't require any hardware tweaks).
> 
> Could that be adding to their reluctance to release 4.0 (especially with MRV)? *


i think that is part of their concerns having a secure platform and all- but one can only guess since they are mum on the issue.

I would hope that they realize that nothing is 100% secure and as long as tivo does their very best to root out the probelms they would allow HMO. (after all they cant get their pirates under complete control)

I'm thinking theres not much to keep you and the guys at alt and DD and wherever else the hackers gather from geting into any system they could come up with.


----------



## AlphaWolf

Well, if directv is worried about people extracting video from the tivo, then they shouldn't, because people already do it, and have been doing it for a while, and with the way the current generation tivos are designed, its physicaly impossible for them to stop it.


----------



## Toeside

I signed the petition. Any idea when it will be forwarded to DirecTV?

Craig


----------



## jeepmab

It might help to explain the benefit of a HMO for the new users... what is means ..... and ... what it would mean them.


----------



## GruvThang

From one new user to all the others HMO means HOME MEDIA OPTION

TiVo's website describes it as: Enjoy Digital Music and Digital Photos on your TiVo Series2(TM) DVR! with Home Media Option premium feature package, plus Remote Scheduling from the web, and more! With a Series2 DVR, broadband connection and a home network, you're ready to take advantage of the Home Media Option premium feature package. Remote Scheduling, Digital Music & Photos and Multi-Room Viewing: It's networked home entertainment as simple as SELECT. 

Mini Glossary

REMOTE SCHEDULING: Away from home? With Remote Scheduling you can schedule recordings on your TiVo Series2 DVR from any computer on the planet that has internet access and a standard web browser.

DIGITAL MUSIC: Simple and groovy! Use your DVR to listen to your collection of MP3 songs and playlists on the stereo system in your living room. Home Media Option lets a Series2 DVR use your home network to play music stored on your computer. The music stays on your computer, so it doesn't take up space used for recording TV programs on the DVR, or interfere with any scheduled recordings.

DIGITAL PHOTOS: Easily transform your digital photos into entertaining slideshows on your TV. You get digital quality for all of the details and living-room sized images for the whole family to enjoy.

Multi-Room Viewing lets you transfer recordings between TiVo Series2 DVRs in your home -- it's almost like having one giant Now Playing list! Now you can record a program on your living room DVR and watch it on your bedroom DVR!*


----------



## auribe14

And now it is only $59.


----------



## cnsf

Any new news on HMO for D*?


----------



## lpwcomp

One thing occurred to me - can the DTiVo handle the five streams that would be required for MRV?

2 Being recorded via the two tuners
1 Being recorded via t/f in
1 Being read for t/f out
1 Being read (and decoded) for watching a previously recorded program


----------



## keefer37

The series 2 should be able to hande the five streams. They have better processors than the first series, just like their SA counterparts.

edit: grammar


----------



## cnsf

If the SA can do it, the DirecTivo should have no problem. H/W is virtually the same with the exception of the DTV stream and guide processing.


----------



## keefer37

We're doing that $99 deal to get another TiVo installed today (will be our second series 2 TiVo, along with a SA Series 1) and it's really really making me want HMO that much more. With the Sunday Ticket in full effect now, I'm really wanting to be able to record a bunch and watch on another machine. *sigh* Helps us out DirecTV.


----------



## lpwcomp

> _Originally posted by cnsf _
> *If the SA can do it, the DirecTivo should have no problem. H/W is virtually the same with the exception of the DTV stream and guide processing. *


 Ah, but the SA isn't doing it. Only 4 streams.

CPU speed isn't the only factor here.


----------



## jahf

True, but also remember that the DirectTiVos don't have to spend any cycles encoding, only saving data to disk, so they'll have some spare cycles over an SA unit.


----------



## lpwcomp

> _Originally posted by jahf _
> *True, but also remember that the DirectTiVos don't have to spend any cycles encoding, only saving data to disk, so they'll have some spare cycles over an SA unit. *


 It's not the CPU I am concerned about. It is buffer management and disk activity. 3 writes and 2 reads. An SA only has 2 writes (and 2 reads of course) and only 1 of those has to be converted. It uses a dedicated compression chip so there should be very little additional load on the CPU anyway.

There are also the i/o streams associated with updating guide data and scheduling.

Bottom line is, a DTiVo has one more i/o stream to manage since, as is pointed out in almost every post on the subject, the DTiVo served in Vie... uh, I mean it has two tuners.


----------



## Finnstang

#4964


----------



## cnsf

So, if we're saying the SA is inferior in processing bandwidth and it can do it, the DirecTivos "should" have no problem with it.

That's really the point.

edit: spelling


----------



## John N

#4978


----------



## Nightfall

I take it nothing new on this front?


----------



## EricG

Has anyone at DirecTV even looked at this petition?


----------



## astribli

# 5919.

Keep it going!


----------



## coreymcl

I have signed as well. Anyword from Direct TV?


----------



## tkwny

I'm in too....


----------



## keefer37

Look at number 10 on this list. That's a bit promising for HMO from DirecTV:

10 Reasons to Try TiVo


----------



## EricG

And just who is Vogel Communications?
Let's wait and see if DirecTV prints a top ten!


> _Originally posted by keefer37 _
> *Look at number 10 on this list. That's a bit promising for HMO from DirecTV:
> 
> 10 Reasons to Try TiVo  *


----------



## jasonl99

> _Originally posted by EricG _
> *And just who is Vogel Communications?*


Does it matter when the article is written by Phillip Swann, a legend in his own mind?


----------



## Sean Cusick

Is this an offical directv mag, or just some industry type speculating like us??


----------



## mtchamp

It's the official DirecTV September issue of Satellite DIRECTV. It would be ridiculous to allow such a story and predictions to be printed in DirecTV's own magazine if there wasn't some truth to it.

I have 3 HDVR2's and a 4th coming, so give me that HMO, damn it!


----------



## Sean Cusick

I thought that Direct TV the guide was the official mag???


----------



## Poco

Just signed the petition. #5296


----------



## Poco

Just signed the petition. #5296


----------



## SuperRob

I don't know what the current status is, but with the ridiculous new pricing, they've got to know that households are going to be getting multiple units.


----------



## stace

What new pricing?


----------



## Tivo_rookie

See

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=135755


----------



## ufo4sale

When are we going to send it in. There is a new software update and it appears that the only thing that has changed is the audio drop out.


----------



## ufo4sale

When are we going to send it in? There is a new software update and it appears that the only thing that has changed is the audio drop out.


----------



## ufo4sale

When are we going to send it in? There is a new software update and it appears that the only thing that has changed is the audio drop out.


----------



## ColinWD

Signed - #5361.

Thanks for putting up the petition.


----------



## jpnels

Just got this back today.

Presently, we do not offer Home Media Option. At this time, we do not 
have any further information regarding the DVR/TiVo with the Home Media 
Option. We are always looking for ways to enhance our services. Your 
suggestions are valuable and we use them to judge interest in various 
programming sources.

I wish they would just do it! It would be the last thing they need to get me to sign up. Thanks to this thread I found out that they didn't offer HMO, Thanks All


----------



## Nightfall

> _Originally posted by stace _
> *What new pricing? *


The fact that the Tivos are going for as low as $50 and $99 if you do the FFDVR deal.


----------



## Nate Newkirk

What's an HMO?


----------



## tbh999

Health Maintenance Organization
or
Home Media Option

You decide which applies.


----------



## jahf

ufo4sale, 

from a recent post by TiVoPony, we may not need to send it in as he says DirecTV and TiVo are both aware of it.


----------



## spanky

Signed #5628. Enable those damn USB ports! Sheesh!


----------



## jahf

I agree ... 4.0 in general would be very useful even without HMO ... Folders and USB (I've got ethernet everywhere in my house and I wanna use it damnit


----------



## seawolf

Just signed. I want my HMO!!!!!


----------



## tivoHATESme

I have cable TV and paid the $100 for the HMO.

I'm having Direct TV installed today see that there is no HMO - when it finally comes out will I have to pay for it all over again? Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## vsop

Just signed... Was number 56XX sumthing near there..


----------



## argonaut

Signed, signature number 5749.


----------



## spanky

"We are always looking for ways to enhance our services. "

Uhh, shouldn't this post and petition of over 5000 people indicate what service they need to enhance? I swear they're retarded.


----------



## jahf

I'd say "greedy" (as in too cheap to get good support and therefore scared to implement anything new that might highlight how bad their support is) more than "retarded". 

They know that they have a significant lock-in and will continue to use it until they feel it slipping. Only then will they feel the need to fix things. 

They also know that alot of folks will snag the HDirecTiVo when it comes out and they'll immediately have lock-in again for a year or two. 

It is often easier (therefore cheaper) to release new products with whiz-bang features than to keep updating old stuff as the new stuff pays off in upgrade lock-in as well as new adopter lock-in.

Maybe we'll get lucky and they'll release 4.0/5.0 on the HDVR2/DSR7000 when they release the HDirecTiVo (which will have said versions). Doubt it, but I guess we'll find out in 6 months or so.


----------



## rlchurch

If you have a multiswitch on your satellite feed you can get some of the features of HMO by connecting the coaxial TV out signal from the TiVo to the TV antenna input on your multiswitch. The TV signal will then be throughout your house on channel 3 or 4 of the TV tuner. Remote Extender like Powermid (if the range works) and you can even control the TiVo remotely.


----------



## dbirling

Directv Advertises their unit as a Tivo, and the unit has the Tivo icon right on it. To me they seem to be presenting it as a Tivo, gaining from Tivo's name. I'm not a Lawyer, but would this not be grounds for a class action lawsuit? What do we think? I love Tivo, and the Directv service is good, I just don't understand the I'm a Tivo unit, but I'm not...

I am a person that bought into the service soon after hearing that I could hook up my computer to it, only to find that this wasn't really an option.

Doug Birling
[email protected]

P.S. I did sign the petition


----------



## Lenco

I have been a customer for over 5 years. It's time to upgrade my Sony receiver so I have been investigating the DirecTV-TiVo combo units.

Here are some pros:
> All one unit - Sat receiver / TiVo recorder (no additional remote)
> Cheaper TiVo service cost - $4.99 vs $12.99
> System cost $99.00

Cons:
> HMO issues?
> Software updates

After a long conversation with a rep at DirecTV I was assured that the USB ports WILL support the use of an ethernet adapter providing connectivity to my LAN. This was presented as an alternative to connecting a phone line (which I do not have). I went to BB and purchased the Philips DVR 7000 system armed with this reassurance. The rep at BB also confirmed that the USB ports WILL support LAN connectivity!

My plan is to go back to BB and speak with that same rep. I will get his assurance that if this fails I can re-coop my expenses.

In a few weeks I will purchase the necessary equipment to connect it to my LAN. My question is - are they blowing smoke up my tailpipe?

Lenco


----------



## David Platt

> _Originally posted by Lenco _
> *In a few weeks I will purchase the necessary equipment to connect it to my LAN. My question is - are they blowing smoke up my tailpipe?
> 
> *


Absolutely. No DirecTV/TiVo combo has active USB ports. The only way to enable them is to hack your box.


----------



## PHijduk

Number 5922!


----------



## jahf

> Absolutely. No DirecTV/TiVo combo has active USB ports. The only way to enable them is to hack your box.


Although interestingly the HDVR2 originally shipped with active USB ports that were then disabled in the first update. Which of course doesn't bode too well for getting new features.


----------



## keefer37

> _Originally posted by jahf _
> *Although interestingly the HDVR2 originally shipped with active USB ports that were then disabled in the first update. Which of course doesn't bode too well for getting new features. *


Are you sure about that? I got the first one at the local Now Audio Video (After tiring of waiting for Circuit City to get them in), along with several other people and none of us had active USB AFAIK.


----------



## tbh999

Yep, as I understand it the USB ports were disabled in 3.1 If you got a unit with 3.0 software they worked. If you search on the forum you will find a post from TivoPony where HE was surprised that they stopped working.

They were UNSUPPORTED, but they did work (Just like the TurboNet card works with the 1st gen DirecTivos, but they are not supported.)


----------



## keefer37

Well I'll be! Well here's to hoping the next patch reenables them.


----------



## jasonl99

> _Originally posted by keefer37 _
> *Well I'll be! Well here's to hoping the next patch reenables them.  *


Just be sure not to stop breathing while you wait


----------



## keefer37

> _Originally posted by jasonl99 _
> *Just be sure not to stop breathing while you wait  *


Yeah good call!


----------



## Oknarf

Signed the petition after receiving the two "form letter" email responses from DirecTV customer support. Not having HMO enabled is just stupid.

Come on DirecTV, wake up and smell the coffee. 

FrankO


----------



## ncsuwolfpack96

#5992

Hope this isn't a futile attempt!


----------



## cyohtee

#6009

I hope they get the message soon... 

not holding my breath or anything, but, well, you know...


----------



## Kevbo

I had interestign discussion last week with Tivo rep as I was turning off Tivo standalone and replacing with HDVR2 DirectTivo. When I pushed hard on why DirectTV wasn't offering HMO, he pretty much said that it wasn't just DirectTV's decision. He indicated that the problem was that DirectTV negotiated low pricing for Tivo license/services and has been undercutting Tivo pricing (5$ month vs. 13$ month). Tivo was thinking twice about how much to license HMO / new software version for in order to be fair to standalone Tivo users.

Anybody else hear this ? People talk about DirectTV/Tivo license being available - is it really as simple as pricing between the two companies ?


----------



## billmaxpowers

Well for a shareholder's view point TiVo would be in big trouble if not for its deals with Directv. Another point to make is, why would they not want all their products available to the Directv subscribers. I tend to believe it is more to the support/installation/pricing issues on the Directv side.


----------



## ufo4sale

TiVoPony said it had more to do with the infrastructure then anything else.


----------



## Bigg

Directv wouldn't have anything to do with it. Tivo could make the new software available to Directivo customers for US$200 or more (w/o HMO, it would still be US$99), and that would be fair to series 2 owners. They would also continue to sell the older software w/ Directivos, and let most customers stay with the cheap and no HMO software.


----------



## cilantro

I recently wrote to Direct TV about getting HMO on the DirectTivos. Here is their response preceded by my initial email. I found it interesting that my comments had been forwarded to executive management. I am sure that is standard language, but here is hoping...

Dear Michael,

Thank you for writing. We are sorry, but the Home Media Option is not 
available for DIRECTV DVR receivers. At this time, the Home Media Option
is only available for TiVo stand alone units. However, just as personal 
computers are rapidly evolving, we expect DIRECTV System receivers to 
incorporate many new features in the coming years. We will enhance our 
programming service as the receiving equipment evolves. For example, 
receivers capable of decoding Dolby Digital sound, high definition 
programming, and even interactive television are now on the market, and 
we have begun offering programming in all of those formats.

All DIRECTV System receivers bring you excellent picture and sound 
quality and on-screen program information. However, the on-screen menus 
of each brand may have a slightly different "look and feel." Also, each 
manufacturer of DIRECTV Systems offers various receivers which each 
offer a different array of features. The availability of certain 
features depends on the receiving equipment you own. If you have 
questions about DIRECTV Systems, we suggest you see our web site for a 
list of system manufacturers at DELETED B/C OF SPAMMER LIMITATION

We have also forwarded your comments regarding this issue to our 
executive management. Please continue to visit our web site at 
DIRECTV.com for the latest news and information about our services.

Sincerely,

Syed
DIRECTV Customer Service

Original Message: 
-----------------
DIRECTV FEEDBACK MESSAGE
Name: Michael
Status: Subscriber
[Account Number: ]
E-mail Address: "Michael"<>
[Topic Selected: Other]
Subject: DIRECTVÂ® DVR WITH TIVOÂ®
Details: I am very interested in utilizing the Directv with Tivo 
hardware. However, I am dismayed by its inability to utilize the new 
Home Media Option as offered by Tivo on its Tivo Series 2 machines. 
Can you provide any information regarding any proposed rollout of this 
option to the directv with tivo hardware? Will this option ever be 
offered?
I would prefer to use the Tivo service and directv with Tivo hardware, 
but will not do so unless the HMO option is enabled. My other choice, 
building and using a Home Theater PC, is more expensive, but worth the 
expense if it actually provides the options I prefer. 
I look forward to any comments you may have about this matter.
Regards,
Michael


----------



## jondoe

Hi All,

A very reliable source at has informed me DirecTV is currently testing the HMO software on the DirecTivo's Series 2. The ETA for release has not been determined however they are pushing for early Q1 2004. 

This same resouce has read the petition and says it was nicely written however its not being addressed to the right people. Nevertheless, the reponse you received is nothing more then a typical response anyone writting to DirecTV would have received.

Its only a matter of time before HMO is released. 

Happy Waiting!
JonDoe


----------



## ufo4sale

If anyone would know when it's going to be release it would be me. After all I'm the creator of all Machines!


----------



## Bigg

hmmmmm......... DirecTiVo is looking better...


----------



## Nightfall

I hope JonDoe is correct...but I am not keeping my hopes up on a guy with only one post. 

No offense.


----------



## Bigg




----------



## jahf

Not only a guy with only one post, but posting a rumor that has circulated in various forms for months. It would be nice to see a concisely worded press release from DirecTV if they are considering anything seriously.

Oh my, I think I just made a joke


----------



## Oknarf

Just for fun I emailed them again today to see if I could squeeze any info out of them. Here's the reply I got, part form letter part new. The funny thing is in the email they sent you could tell the difference between the form letter and what Ashish wrote because of teh different formatting.



> Thank you for writing. We apologize for the inconvenience. At this time, the DVR/TiVo stand alone may offer the Home Media Option, but DIRECTV
> DVR with TiVo does not. We're sorry, but we do not have a specific date
> on when this may become available to DIRECTV customers.
> 
> DIRECTV makes changes and additions to our programming line-up from time to time as well as features available with our advanced products.
> However, it is a DIRECTV policy not to discuss upcoming announcements
> until their official release date, and at this time we have no official
> announcement beyond what we have already communicated to the public. We
> invite you to visit the News Releases section of our web site at
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/aboutus/Headlines.jsp
> for the latest announcements.In addition, the DIRECTV DVR with TiVo may
> focus more on other features, such as video-based services like Starz
> Video on Demand that the stand alone unit does not. If you would like
> more information concerning TiVo units and services, you may wish to
> visit www.tivo.com or call (877) FOR-TIVO (367-8486) 11AM-11PM ET daily.
> 
> Please keep checking our website for the latest updates about our
> programming and services.
> 
> Again, we apologize for any inconvenience and hope that you will
> continue to enjoy your DIRECTV service. Please let us know if we can be
> of any further assistance.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Ashish
> DIRECTV Customer Service


Doing my part to keep DirecTV Customer Service busy.



FrankO


----------



## Delvair

Just Signed, #6422

Think that may be enough for someone at Directv to take notice...


----------



## Lenco

6423 ...


----------



## PeteyBoy23

Just signed up... #6455. Wonder if this will make a difference? Think someone at DTV is going...

"6,455 @ $99 each = $639k. Maybe we should look into this?"


----------



## cnsf

More like the monthly fee would be the kicker.....

6,455 * $9.99/month = $64,485/month * 12 = $773,825 as an annualized base on fees...... figure there wil also be MANY more who get it than the 6,455 who bothered to sign a petition.

Rounded $1 million/year in revenue is worth some minimal investment and marketing.


----------



## Oknarf

Hard to believe a company would just ignore an opportunity to make an additional 600k+ annually. Hello DirecTV?

FrankO


----------



## apollo8fan

Hope I'm not too late. I just signed it. #6,481


----------



## ufo4sale

> _Originally posted by Oknarf _
> *Hard to believe a company would just ignore an opportunity to make an additional 600k+ annually. Hello DirecTV?
> 
> FrankO *


HMO is a one time fee.


----------



## Fireaxe

Hey all, long time no post. 

I'm one of the folks who paid extra for the "High Bandwidth Data Port" DirecTV box back when the service was first rolled out. DirecTV sold two boxes back then, one with a low speed data port and one with a high speed data port. Neither box's data ports actually did anything, but someday they were going to offer services using those ports and boy wouldn't you feel stupid if you didn't get the really fast one.  

DirecTV and TiVo are both strange companies in that neither seems to understand that they have customers who are willing to spend MORE MONEY if only they'd sell them something. Example, why in heaven's name can't TiVo figure out how to sell add-ons for their gear? Where's my external USB hard drive? How about anything that uses the USB port? It's been a year for crying out loud! 

For anybody waiting for their USB add-ons from DirecTV, I've got a couple of High Speed Data Ports for sale.


----------



## Oknarf

> _Originally posted by ufo4sale _
> *HMO is a one time fee. *


So you're assuming that once everyone signs up the first year their will be nobody the next year? Also, DirecTV usually charges a monthly service fee not a one time "lifetime" fee like Tivo does so it will not be structured the same way, correct?

I was just leaving options open, especially since they haven'e announced how and or if and when anything would be charged. 

FrankO


----------



## Bigg

I think HMO would still be a one time fee. Yeah, USB HDDs, video cameras w/ web monitoring (like ethernet cam), cool usb RF remote, KB/mouse f/ IM, etc... would be nice. USB HDD support would be the best though. Add storage and not void your warranty. What more could you want? Although there may be issues as far as video extraction as you could hook it up to your pc and extract the video. I don't get why they try to block video extraction when you can buy a TiVo with a DVD burner in it and then rip the DVD on your PC or give the DVD to a friend. ALso any TiVo can feed its Svideo output to a VIVO card.


----------



## BadlandZ

I'm not paying extra for anything. I think the technology features should advance to keep the clients/users/subscribers from switching to another service.

And, actually, most of the HMO that I see won't help much for my viewing habits. What would help me most in my viewing habits are (software wise):

1) being able to select several programs at once to delete (because I sit at the "please wait" screen so long when trying to clear off lame junk already, why not delete them all then walk away once rather than sitting there working to do it)

2) Being able to set up a play list of shows. (so I can have stuff on while I do household chores without having to run to the TIVO every 30 minutes).

Since this is a long post anyway, hardware gripes:

3) Faster whatever or more RAM because the now playing list takes forever with 212 hours (I almost regret the upgrade... almost...)


----------



## Bigg

There are no other services. ReplayTV doesn't have many of the features and is the same price, The DishDVR has the same prob, and the MCE pcs don't work well with DirecTV, and they're more of a pc than a DVR.


----------



## Bigg

There are no other services. ReplayTV doesn't have many of the features and is the same price, The DishDVR has the same prob, and the MCE pcs don't work well with DirecTV, and they're more of a pc than a DVR.


----------



## MichaelK

> _Originally posted by BadlandZ _
> *...
> 3) Faster whatever or more RAM because the now playing list takes forever with 212 hours (I almost regret the upgrade... almost...) *


markedly improved with the implementation of folders in 4.x and 5.x versions. So if directv could at least get offf their ass long enough to through us a 4.0 update, one of your wistlist could be helped...


----------



## jdhoover

Do we send the petition to any governmental groups, like the FCC and members of Congress, so they understand what we're asking for - and make sure Directv realizes they are getting copied as well?


----------



## NailStorm

I signed a while back. I sure hope we get 4.0. I am interested in HMO, but really want 4.0 for the folders + other fixes/updates.


----------



## cyfy

I too also signed a while back. I also sent another letter to DirectTV requesting info regarding the HMO. I am interested in seeing how close their response will be to the ones that Michael and FrankO received. The difference between those two letters looks like the reps each decided to use a few different preset macros to respond in their own unique way. I will post my response one I receive it.


----------



## jmadden_98

#6673


----------



## Aikido

Add another one to the list.


----------



## scottchez

Too bad Direct TV does not have the Charlie chat like dishnetwork does. This would of been added there by now with so many asking for it.


----------



## scottchez

If they would add it, I would switch from Dishentwork to Direct TV today at any cost.


----------



## billycwhatup

6674


----------



## jmadden_98

What's a Charlie Chat? Is it like a Charlie Chan or a Charlie Tuna? Charlie Horse? Charlie Brown?


----------



## purple6816

I want HMO so I can be in one room and watch shows from another unit in my house. If I can do that I would buy 2 more units to replace my series one units and retire the series one units.

We tape different shows in different rooms. Being able to pool my recording capabilities would be fantasitc.


----------



## ufo4sale

Hell why stop there. If I were able to get HMO on my DirecTiVo I would buy one for every TV in my house.


----------



## RabidLamb

Signed... I was #7157... we've done well


----------



## scottchez

The Dishnetwork Charlie Chat is every other month on LIVE TV were you can call in an present questions.

Just like this one. If Charlie had this many pettions signed he would had HMO right a way if He could. Too bad he cant due to the hardware they are using.

We need a Murdok chat or what ever the new CEO is called.


----------



## computivo1

# 7243


----------



## bnelson

I've heard a rumor that we'll have version 4 with HMO in the spring. Can anyone confirm or deny that?


----------



## Bigg

Does the HDDTiVo have HMO? I thought that the DtiVo and HDDTiVo would get it when the HDDTiVo came out? I guess not.


----------



## Oknarf

> _Originally posted by bnelson _
> *I've heard a rumor that we'll have version 4 with HMO in the spring. Can anyone confirm or deny that? *


Sure, I can confirm and deny that.



FrankO

I'm thinking this is alot like Duke Nukem Forever. It'll be ready when it's done.


----------



## bnelson

That would mean someone's actually working on it?

Bill


----------



## cgh64

Hopefully, the rumors are true. With all of the DTiVo units they sold in December, Murdock would be foolish not to offer HMO to people like us who would EMPTY their bank accounts to have it. I just picked up a Hughes unit after having UltimateTV for 2 years, and while I have to admit I miss some of its features like PIP and 30-second FF, I switched in dire hope that HMO would be available soon. Great to see I'm not alone!!

Chris


----------



## rossboulet

#7318


----------



## MichaelK

> _Originally posted by cgh64 _
> *Hopefully, the rumors are true. With all of the DTiVo units they sold in December, Murdock would be foolish not to offer HMO to people like us who would EMPTY their bank accounts to have it. I just picked up a Hughes unit after having UltimateTV for 2 years, and while I have to admit I miss some of its features like PIP and 30-second FF, I switched in dire hope that HMO would be available soon. Great to see I'm not alone!!
> 
> Chris *


Off topic-

you can get back your 30 second ff button on the tivo with a few simple button presses:

start watching a previously recorded show
press: SELECT-PLAY-SELECT-3-0- SELECT and the skip to tick button will become 30 second ff suring normal playback but remain skip to tick during ff or rewind


----------



## donsullivan

#7339


----------



## qazman28

7343


----------



## jkrell

7424...

Now, with the new Sonic MyDVD options to burn to DVD and/or take files portable, I REALLY REALLY want HMO.

Any update on the rumors? Maybe this will be mentioned in the Press Conference today?


----------



## jamesmil

Here is the press release about TivoToGo:

http://www.tivo.com/5.3.1.1.asp?article=196


----------



## enovak

that tears it. now I absolutely must have HMO.


----------



## HermDog

#7442

I'm in the process of switching from Dishnet to Directv.
I don't even have my equipment yet. Should be installed on Monday. 

But I was very disappointed to find out that the DirecTivo didn't support HMO.

And now this new Tivo To Go sounds very cool!!!!


HermDog


----------



## Oknarf

Would DirecTV get off their asses already? Tivo is doing a great job of making these units the center of the media universe and DirecTV is a stick in the mud.

My guess is they haven't yet written all the CSR form letters.

 

FrankO


----------



## airegin

Has anyone thought about doing an organized request to get DirecTv's attention? ie.. Everyone call Jan 30th, to the DirecTv's Support line and plesantly ask for HMO? They couldn't ignore that.


----------



## Bigg

Interestingm Idea. It may get a bit more attention up at the top...


----------



## rpmws

Well I can't believe this. For the past 2 months (taking time off from my daily business of running a hosting company 140 hours a week) I finally managed to get my entire house wired with cat5. This isn't easy in a 2 story with 6 rooms to install it in. I even made a patch closet for all my networking and Sat cables. The whole reason why I dropped cable TV and bought 5 HDVR2's from BestBuy for x-mas and wired my entire house for DTV was so I could take advantage of THIS HMO!!!!!!!!!! have I lost my mind or did I read somewhere or was told by someone that this was available on the DTVR series 2 boxes? I am 99% sure either the idiots at BestBS told me about it or I read it on a box or something. I KNOW I talked about it with the sales guy. He asked me if I have my house wired with a network? I said not yet ..why? I **think** that is when I learned about this jaw dropping feature HMO. Now I learn I was fooled big time!!. I just spent 2grand in hardware and wire, high gain dish, 4x16 multi switch, 1000Mbit switched network ... you know.. if you are gonna do it ..do it right!! I needed a reason to do it!!! Somebody at DTV, or Best Buy planted this thing in my head people. I did NOT dream this thing up. Haven't we been told in some form of advertising that we should have this? am I crazy? Someone please hose me down ..i got blood coming out of both sides of my nose and I am about to have a heart attack over what I have just learned in the past day about this. Please ..someone here make me feel better and make my wife stop asking me when she can share shows from box to box ..please????? help me guys  loosing it


----------



## tbh999

The DirecTivo's do not and have not supported HMO.

Based on past experience, my bet is that the Best Buy Guy steered you wrong...

I have 60GB of MP3's (If you're listening RIAA, all of my MP3's quite legal - Copies of MY CD!!!) I started the project of converting my CD's to MP3 in the hope that my DirecTivo would eventually support HMO.

However, I'm starting to think that it was all just a pipe dream.


----------



## SJLanus

signed


----------



## Jakezor

Signed it


----------



## doogly

So what's the answer?


----------



## Nightfall

The answer is......

Nothing so far.


----------



## fertbunderbar

#7688


----------



## jaja

#7689


----------



## Bigg

> _Originally posted by rpmws _
> *Well I can't believe this. For the past 2 months (taking time off from my daily business of running a hosting company 140 hours a week) I finally managed to get my entire house wired with cat5. This isn't easy in a 2 story with 6 rooms to install it in. I even made a patch closet for all my networking and Sat cables. The whole reason why I dropped cable TV and bought 5 HDVR2's from BestBuy for x-mas and wired my entire house for DTV was so I could take advantage of THIS HMO!!!!!!!!!! have I lost my mind or did I read somewhere or was told by someone that this was available on the DTVR series 2 boxes? I am 99% sure either the idiots at BestBS told me about it or I read it on a box or something. I KNOW I talked about it with the sales guy. He asked me if I have my house wired with a network? I said not yet ..why? I **think** that is when I learned about this jaw dropping feature HMO. Now I learn I was fooled big time!!. I just spent 2grand in hardware and wire, high gain dish, 4x16 multi switch, 1000Mbit switched network ... you know.. if you are gonna do it ..do it right!! I needed a reason to do it!!! Somebody at DTV, or Best Buy planted this thing in my head people. I did NOT dream this thing up. Haven't we been told in some form of advertising that we should have this? am I crazy? Someone please hose me down ..i got blood coming out of both sides of my nose and I am about to have a heart attack over what I have just learned in the past day about this. Please ..someone here make me feel better and make my wife stop asking me when she can share shows from box to box ..please????? help me guys  loosing it  *


If you really need HMO, get a bunch of SA TiVos or get a set of REPLAYTVs. Or MCE or Happaugue based pcs with IR blasters. Also, a system or RF modulation would distibute stuff, although not in the way that you want. Alos look into hacking the DTiVo. Somebody did this, I don't know how. They probably disabled the second tuner.


----------



## rpmws

I just retired a system that used RF modulators on multiple channels to distribute content though my home. It's not the same. PC based systems are expensive, complicated and take up too much room. I can wait ..hell I have no choice do I? Hacking is an option. Some have said I am a Linux expert, but that would be time consuming and I would rather just pay for a well supported feature the many of us here.


----------



## esquirrel

Signed.


----------



## TJones834

signed 

7769


----------



## nvsilverboi

Signed

7776


----------



## tripatl7

Signed


----------



## tripatl7

Tivo makes it somewhat unclear that the DirecTivos do no support HMO. You have to do digging on www.Tivo.com to even find that info.....although it IS there, if you read magazine adds or listen to the Best Buy guys(LOL when I went looking for Tivos for the first time I asked the Best Buy guy where the SA units were. He immediately took me to the DirecTivos and said they were the SA's) you will wind up thinking all Tivo series 2 units will support HMO. I was looking for a DVD player that supported DivX at Best Buy and they told me a cheap Toshiba they had would play anything......ROFLMAO!! The only DVD players that can play DivX are the players like the old Pro Scan PS8680Z and the European Kiss DP-500. I can't find a player anywhere that will play anything DivX encoded. Guess I'll have to find a Kiss DP-500 on ebay. That player is friggin awesome.


----------



## dm999

7828


----------



## Bigg

mini itx pc? for DIVX that is. or a regular boxen


----------



## George R

thanks


----------



## Bigg

How many TiVos can share content on a 10/100 network anyway? i know replaytvs can do 8, I don't know about TiVo.


----------



## fx72

Everyone can also send a complaint letter using Planetfeedback.


----------



## rlii

> _Originally posted by airegin _
> *Has anyone thought about doing an organized request to get DirecTv's attention? ie.. Everyone call Jan 30th, to the DirecTv's Support line and plesantly ask for HMO? They couldn't ignore that. *


This sounds like a great idea! Any Idea how we can get this set up?


----------



## lundeby

Perhaps it might be a good idea to call the DirecTV Account Service folks the last day of each month to see if Home Media Option has been enabled yet so I can add it to my account. Since I'm a leading edge techno type I'd hate to miss even one month of this cool new technology.

What do others think?


----------



## Blurayfan

You already know the answer is "no" it has not yet been enabled because only software version 4.0 supports HMO and D* has not released that as of yet. I want both 4.0 and HMO now D* had better start listening to us.


----------



## Bigg

To see if its avilable is not the point, the point is to get them to realize that epople want HMO and hopefully they will get tired of having all of the calls.


----------



## jahf

Given that the HDTiVo is using 3.x and therefore doesn't have folders or HMO, I'm thinking it is going to be even longer (if ever) before we see the improvements to the HDVR2/whatever units. It just wouldn't be logical from a service perspective for them to try and support two distinct versions.


----------



## TivNube

Last night I caught my Tivo recoding a commercial for HMO in between movie trailers for shocases... But no ad on the box yet. Anybody else seen this?


----------



## Bigg

They would only have officaially supported version. If it was 3, then only people whio specifically requested four would get it, and they would have no support. If it was 4, they would make everyone upgrade, or else warn them that they have no tech support. It has been put out before to have HMO be a unsupported feature.


----------



## mikepatt

Signed, #8204!!


----------



## Bigg

jeez, DirecTV has some real hardheads. 8200+ sigs. WOW


----------



## singe606

> _Originally posted by Bigg _
> *jeez, DirecTV has some real hardheads. 8200+ sigs. WOW  *


yeah, but where has it gotten us?  might as well be 8 million...


----------



## m9720

Signed 9:53am est 2/25/04 #8419!!!!


----------



## ruexp67

> _Originally posted by singe606 _
> *yeah, but where has it gotten us?  might as well be 8 million... *




8400 * $100 = $840,000. If only half of those people had two recievers that's and additional $420,000. That's about $1,260,000.

A million bucks just to flip a switch? The code exists, it's not like they would have to develop anything. I don't get it.


----------



## keefer37

> _Originally posted by ruexp67 _
> *
> 
> 8400 * $100 = $840,000. If only half of those people had two recievers that's and additional $420,000. That's about $1,260,000.
> 
> A million bucks just to flip a switch? The code exists, it's not like they would have to develop anything. I don't get it. *


Well that is simplifying it a bit, don't ya think? They don't have to develop anything, but they do have to support it.

Plus, it seems they're struggling just rolling out a bug fix/update as of late. I cringe if/when they do roll out the HMO if it's anything like the latest rollout in progress/halted currently.


----------



## ruexp67

Yeah, it's an oversimplification.

How much money has been spent by TiVo in support? I have no idea, but considering HMO is still available, it can't be more then they are making on the feature, right? If it did cost too much, they would raise the price.

I have not been following the issues with the latest bug fix, but I would suspect two things:
1. The bug fix may need to be revised. I would be surprised if the problem were just with delivery. This is based on the fact that there have a LOT of bug fixes and new versions of the software delivered to TiVo units in the last, what 6-7 years.
2. It's possible that if they were on the current version of the TiVo developed code (4.x) then we would not be having the issues that we are. More reason to go to 4.x and offer HMO.


----------



## Bigg

unsupported would make the $1M+ profit.


----------



## rhoatson

See this post from Dan Collins.


----------



## singe606

Well I hope he's right! Can anyone else back him up on this though? Do we know any of the specifics? I'm suspicious and pessimistic.


----------



## MattDing

#8557

Waiting for my unit to be installed on 3/13, so what did I do while I waited. Why, I went to Best Buy and bought another already. 

Just give me HMO (and my other receiver ) and I'll be a super happy customer.


----------



## MattDing

> _Originally posted by ruexp67 _
> *
> 
> 8400 * $100 = $840,000. If only half of those people had two recievers that's and additional $420,000. That's about $1,260,000.
> 
> A million bucks just to flip a switch? The code exists, it's not like they would have to develop anything. I don't get it. *


Yeah, but that's money in TiVo's pocket, where's D*'s advantage. I'm just guessing, but I'll bet the sticking point is on DirecTV's cut. Just hurry up and figure out how to divvy up the moolah and keep the paying customers happy.


----------



## SpunkyMN

#8676


----------



## woolygums

Add me to the list of signatures.


----------



## acroswel

For people checking this thread who might not have seen the post, Dan Collins thinks that HMO will be coming to DirecTv, probably in Q3 or Q4:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&postid=1780497#post1780497


----------



## mtnagel

Can someone tell me (since I couldn't find it here and I'm kind of new to this), will the HMO (Home Network Option??) let you network your DTivo unit to a PC (either physically or wirelessly)? I saw that you can network a Replay TV unit to a PC (on TechTV) and then backup your recordings to DVD. That sounds very attractive to me. Would that be possible with this HMO?

Sorry if this has been answered before?

Matt


----------



## mtnagel

Opps, just realized it's HMO, not HNO. So what's it mean?


----------



## singe606

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=Tivo+HMO

I'm a genius!


----------



## cvarner

8749, and still counting!


----------



## mtnagel

> _Originally posted by singe606 _
> *http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=Tivo+HMO
> 
> I'm a genius! *


 I'm sorry that I didn't know that was a feature. I just got my Tivo about 5 months ago and my parents have had one for a couple years and they don't use that, so I'm sorry that I'm ignorant to that and you had to exploit that. I hope you feel good about yourself  Just kidding. I do feel like an idiot for not finding that, but I really did look (who knew there was a whole sub-section of this forum about it?). Anyway, I'll be signing the petition.


----------



## rpriest12

I'm in Baby!


----------



## DeeCee98

Hi there - i am a novice, so pls forgive me....I have 2 TiVo's in my home (via DirecTV)....is it possible to link these 2 via the USB so that i can record a show on Tivo A and watch it on Tivo B.

I know this is something that is suppossed to happen with the HMO, but was wondering is this part is do-able right now on DirecTV TiVo ?

thanks - DC


----------



## richdean

It's possible to do this, but not in the sense that you are thinking.

I accomplish this right now using a 2.4gHz wireless box from Radio Shack.

http://www.radioshack.com/product.asp?catalog_name=CTLG&product_id=15-2573

It is imperfect, but it does the job of sending video from the living room tivo to the bedroom TV set.

You could also hardwire something, but it would be even more of a hack than this wireless thing.

Rich
Radio Shack Wireless Video Box


----------



## DeeCee98

thanks but i am looking to do a true HMO things - ie look at & pick something from my to do list from another tivo


----------



## richdean

There's no HMO with DirecTivo yet... though I've read elsewhere in this forum that it'll happen late this year. Of course, we've heard that before... ;-)

You can hack your DTivo's and get them on your internal network, though it requires opening the box and some extra hardware. Moving the video between the 2 might then be possible, but I believe you'd have to go thru an intermediate step (like saving it to a PC then exporting to the 2nd tivo).

There's no simple way of doing what you'd like to do with DTivos. It can't be done via USB cabling between the 2.

Check out the O'Reilley book on Hacking Tivo or search thru this forum for more...


----------



## Pezhead

I've signed the petition as well. but at this point I don't think it makes any difference.

DirecTV has decided to focus on other things. While I do think we'll get HMO, I've given up on getting it anytime soon.

I really love TiVo and I really love DirecTV, but the marriage of the two has certainly involved some compromises.


----------



## singe606

latest news (rumor?) doesn't sound good, to me anyway...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?postid=1870460#post1870460


----------



## jerryv-1

Direct TV is so slow and so far behind I am exploring other options now. I'm not waiting another year for them to catch up to something introduced a year ago. They are, in fact, two years behind. I'm going to look into going back to Time Warner. They have a TIVO-like recorder that allows 2 channels of recording simultaneously--which is one of the main reasons I opted for directTIVO instead of TIVO. I don't know yet if this will allow HMO-loke options. Or maybe T2 TIVOs with HMO. But enough of DirectTVs delays and BS. Tired of waiting for a technophobe company to catch up. and I'm sure there will be a lot more like me to follow.Thought Rupert would straighten the company out.


----------



## Zathrus

You may want to read any one of the numerous threads on their recorder -- either here or on other boards (use google) -- before doing so. The SA8000 isn't even close to TiVo 1.0 capabilities, much less those given by the 3.x software.


----------



## |Thrax|

all I want is folders..  I have soo many programs saved it takes forever to scroll.

p.s. I signed it.


----------



## Bigg

too many programs to scroll= too many programs


----------



## MichaelK

Bigg-

I guess you dont have kids?


----------



## singe606

kids = too many people


----------



## RoToRgEeK

I was stupid and listened to the guy at some "great purchase" place and was told you could use USB networking, since I didn't have a phone... Now I got a useless usb network and a $22 a month phone bill instead of cable and $12 a month for regular tivo.

GIVE ME HMO!!!!:down:


----------



## MichaelK

you dont need the phone line. Save your $22/month.

do a search.

Basically you will just get nag screens and have an inability to buy PPV from teh remote. You can still order PPV from the internet via your cable modem.

If you get sports packages you MIGHT need the phone line- but do a search here and confirm that. I cant recall what the current situation is in regards to that.


----------



## 74940

it might be a good idea to setup some to the point how to ...
Reading hunderds of threads and messages can really confuse a person.

If there is no place on this forum to do so, I'd be more than willing (with a little help) to setup something like that on my own website (pictures included).

I've done something similar for my TiVo 1 - so I'm not a 100% newbie.
Recently I purchased two DirecTV TiVo's (series 2, Hughes 35 hrs).
I really try to figure it out by myself, but the info is just too overwelming.

So if anyone would be willing to help me/us with this ...

The general idea: hook the TiVo's up to ethernet so we can have it download the program guide / updates automatically without rediculous phone bills.

Optional: downloading recordings to a PC so we can burn it on a VCD, SVCD or DVD.

... please ...


----------



## 74940

signed the petition ...


----------



## RoToRgEeK

> _Originally posted by MichaelK _
> *you dont need the phone line. Save your $22/month.
> 
> do a search.
> 
> Basically you will just get nag screens and have an inability to buy PPV from teh remote. You can still order PPV from the internet via your cable modem.
> 
> If you get sports packages you MIGHT need the phone line- but do a search here and confirm that. I cant recall what the current situation is in regards to that. *


Yea I have done the searches. Nag screens really bug me. I like the sports chan.

I just think the USB ports are there and all the other units use em. DTV should just get on the ball and hook em up. Seems like there is enough support to make it profitable, or at least close.


----------



## jahf

It appears from various thread rumors (and possibly corroborated by the latest TiVo beta test, but can't say since I didn't make the 2nd round cut it appears) that this fall DirecTV units will get OS version 4.0.

Version 4.0 is a pre-req for getting HMO, so who knows, maybe they will enable it.

I personally have gone ahead and purchased a separate networked audio player, so I don't need HMO so much (though I would probably use it for photo slide shows, it gets old having to load up a memory stick when I want to show photos to the family).

However, I would like to see a network service on my TiVo that allows me to backup my season passes, manual recordings and thumbs settings so that when my HD dies (again) I won't have to repopulate everything. The storage for such a service would be tiny and could be done either over the network using 4.x (assuming DirecTV's 4.x has USB networking) or during the call back to the service center every 2 weeks.


----------



## sokolj

We've heard all the complaints about the lack of HMO on DirecTivo boxes. Does anyone understand WHY DirecTV has chosen not to provide this service on the DirecTivo boxes? Is there some licensing dispute between DirecTV and Tivo? Is it the cost of support that worries DirecTV? For the life of me, I cannot understand why DirecTV would choose not light up the USB ports and allow this simple convenience to its customers who are clearly willing to pay for the privilege of using this.


----------



## 74940

Me neither; I cannot understand what they must have been thinking. Enabling Internet access would give them an advantage, not only for the feedback the TiVo is sending to DirectTV (what are you watching), but it will also give an advantage in comparison with Dish Networks DVR's.
It seems that they'd rather sell you new equipment, than to open this feature. Well, so we hack the TiVo ... again ...


----------



## MichaelK

> _Originally posted by jahf _
> *....
> However, I would like to see a network service on my TiVo that allows me to backup my season passes, manual recordings and thumbs settings so that when my HD dies (again) I won't have to repopulate everything. The storage for such a service would be tiny and could be done either over the network using 4.x (assuming DirecTV's 4.x has USB networking) or during the call back to the service center every 2 weeks. *


i'm all for HMO and your idea sounds neat too- but i think theres a snowballs chance in hell of them implementing any kind of service that facilitates you replacing your own hard drive. Especially on the directv side of things- they seem to be completely paranoid or something.


----------



## MichaelK

> _Originally posted by sokolj _
> *We've heard all the complaints about the lack of HMO on DirecTivo boxes. Does anyone understand WHY DirecTV has chosen not to provide this service on the DirecTivo boxes? Is there some licensing dispute between DirecTV and Tivo? Is it the cost of support that worries DirecTV? For the life of me, I cannot understand why DirecTV would choose not light up the USB ports and allow this simple convenience to its customers who are clearly willing to pay for the privilege of using this. *


no one who knows is speaking but hte conjecture is they are afraid of support costs or they are afraid of pirating. Both of which are completley stupid reasons in my mind. HMO has proven to be unhackable and there are about 10,000 differnet ways they could resolve the support costs issue...

maybe the rumors are true and in the fall we will get a chance- maybe....


----------



## MichaelK

maybe now that HM is not an option but rather a feature of the 'normal' tivo software the IDIOTS at D* will include it when they have TiVo update the code next time around. 

we can only hope.


----------



## ccarlton

How does the DIrect TV selling of TIVO shares affect this?


----------



## TheaterBuilder

Here is a copy of a letter I sent recently, as you will see in the body of the text, Direct TV actually made a big mistake that is wholly to our advantage. 

This is notice that we plan to file suit against Direct TV for losses incurred while installing your products. Specifically those products that carry the Tivo brand logo.

Tivo advertising ensures the capability of fully networking their products tivo.com/1.2.12.asp . Direct TV as a licensed reseller of Tivo technology has failed to post any type or kind of notice on their official web site or any of their know documentation, that contradicts or disclaims in any way Tivos claim that their products/technologies are fully network capable. This is wholly misleading to the average reseller, consumer and custom installer. Wherefore, we plan to file suit against Direct TV on behalf of ourselves and any other individual or company that wishes to join into the suit against direct TV, to recover financial losses incurred while attempting to install Direct TVs products, our loss and the loss of many others, is a direct result of Direct TVs failure to clearly post in any form proper notice of the fact that Direct TV does not support a networking solution for its Tivo products. 


I recommend that you download (if you have the capacity to do so) the entire Direct TV web site, this can be used as legal leverage latter since I expect them to fix their text mistake shortly in a side step to avoid the issue. Further an inside source has indicated that Tivo has the encoding waiting for Direct TV to use, but Direct TV just has not done anything about it yet.


----------



## jahf

As to the question of how the sale of DirecTV's TiVo shares, conventional wisdom seems split in 2 camps:

1) That DirecTV will use the DVR developed by R. Murdock's other company in the UK, which would mean that DirecTiVos will eventually end up with the same fate as the UltimateTV boxes.

2) That DirecTV has a contract with TiVo through 2007 and that they know that the TiVo users have the least churn. Therefore there is speculation that DirecTV may start incorporating TiVo Basic for all users in the future and allow we more advanced users to pay to upgrade to full TiVo functions.

Personally, I wouldn't be surprised to see a combination of the 2 ... with HMO becoming a free (and standard function) of the SA TiVos, I wouldn't be too surprised to see DirecTV do an upgrade to it at some point. However I would be surprised if DirecTV doesn't move away from TiVo technology in the next couple of years. 

Only time will tell. Unfortunately DirecTV is about as closed-mouth about stuff like this as any company, so until it happens it is just conjecture. 

I don't have a choice for digital cable where I live, so it is either DirecTV or 50 channels of terribly noisy analog cable. If I lived in an area that got high-def digital cable, I would certainly wait 6-12 months to see if TiVo was going to make a cable version of the HD TiVo before buying again as normally I would be using DirecTV for the high-quality TiVo, not the other way around.


----------



## brianfuchs

I certainly hope I'm not out of line posting this here, but...

I recently hooked up a new device from GoVideo (D2730 networked DVD Player) that performs all of the HMO functions (except linking two TIVOs). It lacks the nice TIVO GUI, but for those of us with DirecTivo who wanted to access pictures and audio from our PCs, it works great.

For me, HMO would be half-useless anyway, since I have a Series1 and Series2 DirecTivo.

So, for about $100, you can get at least a few of the desirable HMO features. Of course, I'd recommend HMO over this any day, but I doubt they will ever actually offer it.


----------



## wfore484

Yes, I am definately for this. I have a Toshiba DVD/Tivo unit now with a HMO into the Directv system, and it works great. Tivo is planning even more content for streaming into their Tivo Plus units. I will make a wager that Tivo will start adding services BEFORE Directv moves to add this HMO option into our Directv Tivo units. A signed the petition with the following coment: This either happens or I go back to cable with standalone TIVO units.


----------



## SoBelle0

Signed - has this petition actually been sent to DirecTV yet? 
if not, how many sigs nec. before it goes?


----------



## GirkMonster

#10,065!!!


----------



## tbaeten

10069


----------



## slydog75

> _Originally posted by TheaterBuilder _
> *Here is a copy of a letter I sent recently, as you will see in the body of the text, Direct TV actually made a big mistake that is wholly to our advantage.
> 
> This is notice that we plan to file suit against Direct TV for losses incurred while installing your products. Specifically those products that carry the Tivo brand logo.
> 
> Tivo advertising ensures the capability of fully networking their products tivo.com/1.2.12.asp . Direct TV as a licensed reseller of Tivo technology has failed to post any type or kind of notice on their official web site or any of their know documentation, that contradicts or disclaims in any way Tivos claim that their products/technologies are fully network capable. This is wholly misleading to the average reseller, consumer and custom installer. Wherefore, we plan to file suit against Direct TV on behalf of ourselves and any other individual or company that wishes to join into the suit against direct TV, to recover financial losses incurred while attempting to install Direct TVs products, our loss and the loss of many others, is a direct result of Direct TVs failure to clearly post in any form proper notice of the fact that Direct TV does not support a networking solution for its Tivo products.
> 
> I recommend that you download (if you have the capacity to do so) the entire Direct TV web site, this can be used as legal leverage latter since I expect them to fix their text mistake shortly in a side step to avoid the issue. Further an inside source has indicated that Tivo has the encoding waiting for Direct TV to use, but Direct TV just has not done anything about it yet. *


Has there been any progress on this yet? Sounds like a good idea to me. I'm returning my DirectTivo and am not happy about the lost time and energy.


----------



## shanew1289

I live in Madison County Illinois, Class Action Lawsuit capital of the world, hmmm, anyone know a good lawyer?


----------



## outerlimits

> _Originally posted by tbaeten _
> *10069 *


Congrats that is less than 1% of the Directv DVR owners requesting HMO. How is less than 1% going to move Directv to make any kind of decision or listen to what less than 1% of the customer base has to say?


----------



## kchristensen

My question is why have USB ports and not make them usable. AND, Why not make the DTiVo DirecTV dial-up call occur over broadband? It would reduce DirecTV's costs of the dial-up connection, and use the broadband Internet connection I already have.


----------



## kchristensen

That 1% you are talking about are the people who understand technology and how to use a message board like this. Imagine how many additional people would use the service if it was as easy as TiVo for the average consumer to understand and use. 

DirecTV, it's time to get with the program and make it available. I like DTV, but surprises like this after I go an purchase the USB - Ethernet device do not make me happy. How many other people has this happened to?

Is there a work-around?


----------



## Fadzi

Done


----------



## clark steward

IMHO, Part of the reason there are not more Directivo users clammering for HMO is because many have given up on waiting and have taken the networking of Tivo's into their own hands. This requires some pc hardware and networking knowledge and a basic knowledge of Linux or at least a willingness to learn, not to mention, the courage to open the tivo box and possibly trash it! But for those with a strong heart, try doing a google search for tivo hacking. All attempts to post a link or even a hint have been screened out on this forum. So try combining the info on the next several posts to find the website in question.


Best of luck to one and all!


----------



## clark steward

try going to www.


----------



## clark steward

deal


----------



## clark steward

database


----------



## clark steward

.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=47

If you combine the info in the last few posts without any spaces or extra 
(.) periods you should go to the website that has directivo networking info.

Hopefully this will help some who want to network their tivo's.


----------



## mkerner

It is so truly rediculous that HMO has not been implemented yet. I just signed the petition and I really hope it helps. I feel completely cheated at the moment not so much that I was promised it would happen but that I bought the "flagship" PVR product with the TiVO brand name and I feel like the other companies are leaving me in the dust. Is my TiVo unit going to be the Betamax of this generation???? Figures, I have bad luck with this kind of stuff. LOL


----------



## rjcTivo04

I'm #10199. I'd say 10000 signatures indicates we want this feature. What the heck are they waiting for? Activate those damn USB ports and get on with networking it. They are already behind ReplayTV, regular Tivo and full blown Windows Media Center PCs. Hello???? Are we the only ones???


----------



## crabby

I am signature 10,221.


----------



## wbrumfiel

> _Originally posted by squaren0t _
> *hmo works great on s2 dtivos running v4.0 *


Where do I go to see what version my Tivo is???


----------



## crabby

This may be a silly question, but at what point is this petition actually sent tp DTV? and how?


----------



## TheaterBuilder

I have been referred to an attorney who can handle this case. The point is we are going to have to sue Direct TV for false and misleading sales tactics. We have a very strong case in this regard, since according to  Tivo  Direct TV has the means at their disposal to just turn the boxes on today, but are reluctant to do so because they would have to hire additional support staff to cover HMO support. Further Direct TV does not claim to, or disclaim to support HMO in any form on their web site or on any of their documentation, wherefore the consumer is left to using the information at hand {mostly from the Tivo website} to make their purchasing decisions, unaware of this pitfall.


----------



## bigpuma

> _Originally posted by TheaterBuilder _
> *I have been referred to an attorney who can handle this case. The point is we are going to have to sue Direct TV for false and misleading sales tactics. We have a very strong case in this regard, since according to  Tivo  Direct TV has the means at their disposal to just turn the boxes on today, but are reluctant to do so because they would have to hire additional support staff to cover HMO support. Further Direct TV does not claim to, or disclaim to support HMO in any form on their web site or on any of their documentation, wherefore the consumer is left to using the information at hand {mostly from the Tivo website} to make their purchasing decisions, unaware of this pitfall. *


I'm no lawyer but I am guessing that won't hold up.


----------



## LonghornXP

> _Originally posted by bigpuma _
> *I'm no lawyer but I am guessing that won't hold up. *


Actually it will hold up in court because DirecTV says they are selling a Tivo with Tivo software so if they aren't offering any Tivo features such as HMO than they have to tell customers they don't offer it but I wouldn't worry about this because this may change in October.

Now about October I was told by one of my contacts about DirecTV will be offering HMO using a system based on multimedia over coax so there will be no need to buy anything or have a wireless network setup. They will use software to allow customers existing wiring to do the job. No new hardware or any user interaction will be required. Once a software update is sent customers will see all recorded shows on all boxes listed and playable from all boxes. I've also heard about a chance that this software might use a channel via an unused transponder to allow non DVR boxes to watch shows and their remotes will allow them to fast forward and rewind and such and that info would be sent to alert the DVR to its actions. They may have to sell a custom remote or add this support and I'm not sure yet which it will be. Now my source is about 75% accurate but from a quote from Chirs Blount from DBSTalk I'm more sure about this now. But I could be all wrong but if I'm right he should here from Chris or someone within days of this big news.


----------



## stevel

This sounds bogus to me - as do the supposed grounds for a lawsuit.


----------



## mphare

I may be wrong, I have been before, but sending the signal directly back up the coax would be next to impossible without a major hardware overhaul. So the format would still need to be store-and-forward, not live-direct access. 

Using the copper in the coax as a network, much like the home-network using AC wiring to do the same thing is also problematic. It seems the multiplexor would interfere causing horrible link status. And it would still envolve a hardware upgrade.

If D* is going to do HMO, why would they venture away from the established convention of USB ports and network adapters? Talk about a support nightmare, at least with USB and wireless technologies, some of their customers will already understand what's what. With a proprietary coax solution, then it all, well, is proprietary.

Then again, maybe I'm wrong..


----------



## MichaelK

i think moxi or someone else does something like this already where the box just transmits another channel over the incoming coax. I dont see how its technically not possible- just di/multiplex it back in (assuming they can find a channel that wouldnt be occupied by an OTA antenna that some might already be using for their locals- just read on DBSforums a thread about channel allocations and seems 37 is not used for anything except radio astronomy so that is easy enough). 

But as you point out i dont think the current hardware has this ability to output a channel to the incoming coax. Maybe they could use a diplexor to stick channel 3/4 back on the incoming line but then again you might mess up someone who has an antenna for 3 or 4 locally. Almost positive the HD-Tivo cant do anything since i dont even think it has a "normal" rf output.

But if they came out with new hardware that does this and its all self configuring It might actually make support easier- so it might not be all that far fetched. Maybe the putzes at D* arent so stuck in the box after all and have a plan for a free adapter to go from usb to RF diplexor(multiplexor?) on channel 37. I would imagine the boxes could get a software upgrade to just recieve channel 37 as another MPEG station that has video or data just like the boxes get nightly data downloads now.

hec maybe they are really super smart and they have it all figured out how they can fit multiple adapters onto channel 37 (I think like 6 directv channels fit in the space of one OTA channel)- so you could get an adapter for up to 5 directivos and then a special one to connect your home network too.

i guess they will pass out new multiswitches that will allow all this 2 way transmitting.

OK OK I can dream cant I? 

And pigs might learn to fly.

Ah nevermind- we'll be lucky if we can keep getting Starz on Demand for free (with your sub to starz off course).


----------



## LonghornXP

It won't work like that. First off all current SDTV Tivos can't send out more than two streams at a time so they will most likely go with either Moxi or Sky+ and my contact said they told him they would like to stay inhouse with Sky+ and I see the USA Today article talking about the NDS box which is the Sky+ PVR but it would be called something else at DirecTV. This box isn't a bad box for recording.

Now like I said is that no matter what box they use they "can" use existing coax cables. They will not be using another channel like you said. If they do it will be one channel for all non DVR boxes such as an unused channel in the 900s that won't be used for locals or any other channel. Now DirecTV has a few unused transponders on their SAT A satellite that they can use to send the data. Since the Moxi and Sky+ DVRs are like the Tivo in that is just records the stream unchanged that means it would still be in MPEG2 format as all other channels so sending this stream over an unused transponder would be no different than any other channel. What would be done is for a software update to tell all the DVR boxes to use this transponder for requests. They could make the now playing lists form as one single hard drive that all boxes see. So when when a customer selects a program to watch on thier DVR and this show was recorded on the non DVR the non DVR would be told to send this show via this transponder while the DVR that made the request will sit there waiting for a single to be sent at this transponder and when it finds it it will play it and allow FF, RW, Pause and stop features because their PVR that the show was recorded on is still doing those features the only difference is that those requests are being sent to the DVR via the existing wiring over the assigned transponder. Now just remember they can use an unused transponder without having to have everything be sent to and from the satellite. All data will be dent via the home wiring only.

So it won't be two way in the sense we know it. One box makes a request to another box. The other box replies on request. All is done. Playing box asks to pause and sends request. Other box responds with request resulted in other box pausing. This is all one way talking that relies on an answer for each request before going onto the next request. But exsisting wiring has more than enough bandwidth to handle video streams for at least 4 rooms.

This can be done I promise you. I saw the Voom DVR demo earlier this year and it looks very good for sure. The Voom system works the same ways as the Moxi DVR and Scientific Atlanta is developing something very similiar for their 8000 DVRs and DirecTVs plans will use the same type of system. It is being done and companies have it working very well today. Now the Scientific Atlanta and Voom DVRs can stream HDTV content and this is massive bandwidth compared to all other SD programming. Right now to stream two Fox HD games via NFL Sunday Ticket to other rooms would take well over 5 times the bandwith to just send the SD feeds.


----------



## MichaelK

sure moxi or sky can do it but then your talking about a LONG time from now. I was (am) hoping for something this fall like most everyone else here.

Also not to get into the particulars of what your saying but it doesnt jive too much. First off there is no need to stream- transfering the shows as data like HMO does now will work just fine- different but fine. Then there is no limit to bandwitdth or the number of units you can handle. Moxi and the others seeam to have decided streaming is the way while tivo has decided to transfer the data. Either will work- both ways hever their pro's and con's

Also you cant just throw the signal out on an unused transponder with the current wiring system- what if you are tranmit on sat A transponder 2 while the box needs incoming data on sat B transponder 2- boom big ugly mess (the "main satellite" uses all 32 posible transponders so whatever one you might try you will always get a collision if the box trys to tune fromt eh main satellite for incoming programing. I guess you could use a third coax to get back to the multiswitch but i'm thinking that isnt the easiest to support method- if you are going to add more wiring required whats wrong with tivo's cat 5 (or wiresless 802.11)? Or since its all new hardware you are talking about I guess they could sent it out on an totally differnent frequnecy and then give you a new multiswitch that mixes that signal back in on an unused transponder from another sat like you are talking about. Either way I dont think its all that much simplier than Tivo's plug in your linksys 802.11 adapter and go. Adding new wiring and/or a new multiswitch is no simplier than plugging in a usb dongle in my mind.


----------



## LonghornXP

Well I'm not an expert and I never claimed I was but I'm just saying what I was told using the best of my knowledge of describing what he was saying. I've also been hearing rumors that I've called my contact about and he didn't confirm nor deny what I'm about to say and did say they have been considering this and haven't yet decided on what they will do.

What I was told was that DirecTV does have a few billion dollars that they can spend on set-top replacement boxes. I've heard that DirecTV might give away an HD version of their NDS DVR to all customers and new customers. I've also heard they might upgrade HD customers with an HD DVR by NDS and SD DVR for all non HD sets. I've also been told that they are also considering making an HD DVR server from NDS as well that would allow clients for all TV sets whether they are HD or not. Now what I do know is that whatever they do it will most likely be a massive box swapout for all current and new customers that would be free of charge for all customers as well. 

They want to do this to get every customer a DVR while at the sametime allowing any and every room to watch any recorded content. That means customers won't care what box they record the show on it will be available on every box in the house under their account.

Also by doing box swapouts they can move to new compression technologies such as WM9 and 8PSK and such that would improve picture quality for every customer while freeing up bandwidth to allow additional SD and HD channels.

Now there are about I would say 13 million customers and lets say that all 13 million customers have three rooms. That would total to about 40 million total boxes maybe more but the fact is the more they have to swap out the cheaper price they can get from mass production and their gain would be very worthwhile based on their investments. Every customer that doesn't have a Tivo will get whole house DVR, more channels and improved picture quality for no extra charge. Now current Tivo users will get the benefit of improved picture quality with whole house DVR viewing for no extra charge either. Current HD customers would also gain a whole house DVR including an HD DVR with improved picture quality and more HD channels.

I hate to say this that those of us who are Tivo zealots who will switch because they get rid of Tivo will get the shaft but we aren't most people either. I for one would take a NDS DVR that can give me whole house DVR including HD DVR and would give me more channels and improved picture quality for no cost to me. I may love Tivo but it won't be the end of the world and right now wireless stuff doesn't work at my house which is why I returned my SA Tivo and cancelled my service with Tivo. So a box that records my shows without much problems and gives me HMO type features over my existing coax will win me over period even if it is a Murdock product. I've been with cable for many years and have seen their hardware and I have use the Sky+ box in Europe and if this box is the same with whole house DVR features I won't miss my Tivo at all. At least its season pass feature and the menus can process actions without taking 30 seconds.


----------



## bkean

hERE IS THE STORY I AM TALKING ABOUT


----------



## bkean

See my next post


----------



## bkean

Only one more..


----------



## bkean

http://www.forbes.com/technology/ebusiness/feeds/ap/2004/08/04/ap1491534.html


----------



## bkean

I am number 10440


----------



## AEPZ

Dear Alex:

Thank you for writing DIRECTV. I can assure you that DIRECTV has a 
strong relationship with TiVo and we have not ended our relationship 
with them, no matter what you may have heard or read. DIRECTV held a 
small equity stake in TiVo which we sold earlier this week, but this 
transaction will have no impact on customers who have (or are thinking 
about getting) our DIRECTV DVR with TiVo service.

We continue to offer the DIRECTV DVR with TiVo service, and DIRECTV DVR 
with TiVo receivers will still be available for purchase in standard or 
high definition format.

Currently we do not have plans to add the Home Media Option to our 
equipment. Just as personal computers are rapidly evolving, we expect 
DIRECTV System receivers to incorporate many new features in the coming 
years. We will enhance our programming service as the receiving 
equipment evolves. For example, receivers capable of decoding Dolby 
Digital sound, high definition programming, and even interactive 
television are now on the market, and we have begun offering programming
in all of those formats. 

We hope that this clarifies any questions you might of had. Please let 
us know if we can assist you further.

Sincerely,

Suzie
DIRECTV Customer Service


----------



## DocTauri

It's a form letter. Same crap they sent me 4 months ago. I wonder when they anticipate "evolving" past the 80's...

Doc


----------



## radarmile

Signed!!! I'm 10,461.


----------



## skelm

will we ever get it?

snif


----------



## tbh999

I have it from a good source that it will be rolled out to DirecTivo's on February 30th.


----------



## 74940

Are you refering to newly bought DirecTivo's or does this include a update for existing Directivo's (series2)?


----------



## EricG

> _Originally posted by tbh999 _
> *I have it from a good source that it will be rolled out to DirecTivo's on February 30th. *


Yeah, but WHICH year???


----------



## tbh999

> _Originally posted by EricG _
> *Yeah, but WHICH year???
> *


 Does it really matter!


----------



## galen22198

Signed. I was # 10546


----------



## SGR215

Signed, although I have little hopes in actually getting HMO. It's funny how tivo on directv is total crap. All the cool features aren't available! We can't even connect it to our home network.


----------



## Gerk

> _Originally posted by TheaterBuilder _
> *I have been referred to an attorney who can handle this case. The point is we are going to have to sue Direct TV for false and misleading sales tactics. We have a very strong case in this regard, since according to  Tivo  Direct TV has the means at their disposal to just turn the boxes on today, but are reluctant to do so because they would have to hire additional support staff to cover HMO support. Further Direct TV does not claim to, or disclaim to support HMO in any form on their web site or on any of their documentation, wherefore the consumer is left to using the information at hand {mostly from the Tivo website} to make their purchasing decisions, unaware of this pitfall. *


I think a class action lawsuit is a fantastic idea. It is certainly fair to say that knowledable DirecTivo owners purchased a Series 2 with the expectation that once Tivo could add more functionality, we would get it too. Tivo HAS added the functionality but DirecTV has put effectively put the brakes on it. To this very day you find DirecTV resellers that are touting the networkable features of the Series 2 receivers. I think it is fairly decent case, and when you make it a class action lawsuit with 10,000 documented litigants who would be happy to join in, DirecTV might quickly see things a different way. Believe me, if you think DirectTV is reluctant to bear the additional support costs of HMO, I think they would be much more reluctant to pay their legal firms to defend against a class action suit that has merit and could take years to defend or even get dismissed.


----------



## NCYANKEE

> _Originally posted by Gerk _
> *I think a class action lawsuit is a fantastic idea. It is certainly fair to say that knowledable DirecTivo owners purchased a Series 2 with the expectation that once Tivo could add more functionality, we would get it too. Tivo HAS added the functionality but DirecTV has put effectively put the brakes on it. To this very day you find DirecTV resellers that are touting the networkable features of the Series 2 receivers. I think it is fairly decent case, and when you make it a class action lawsuit with 10,000 documented litigants who would be happy to join in, DirecTV might quickly see things a different way. Believe me, if you think DirectTV is reluctant to bear the additional support costs of HMO, I think they would be much more reluctant to pay their legal firms to defend against a class action suit that has merit and could take years to defend or even get dismissed. *


I think a class action suit here is warranted as well. Also, DircTVs recent moves regarding marketing of a different PVR probably adds to this. I don't think it would be a stretch for an attorney to show that DirecTV intentionally failed to provide HMO in the anticipation that it would use another of its own product's boxes. Enabling HMO would have given TIVO a clear advantage over their own boxes, so it was in their best interest--and against the best interest of their contract with TIVO and the D* customers--to not have HMO enabled. Not only could this be a class action case, there's probably some antitrust issues. Even though Murdoch hasn't owned DirecTV the whole time HMO has been available, the probability of a sale to his group probably was enough to keep DirecTV from implementing the features.


----------



## jimmieshear

> _Originally posted by Gerk _
> *I think a class action lawsuit is a fantastic idea. It is certainly fair to say that knowledable DirecTivo owners purchased a Series 2 with the expectation that once Tivo could add more functionality, we would get it too. Tivo HAS added the functionality but DirecTV has put effectively put the brakes on it. To this very day you find DirecTV resellers that are touting the networkable features of the Series 2 receivers. I think it is fairly decent case, and when you make it a class action lawsuit with 10,000 documented litigants who would be happy to join in, DirecTV might quickly see things a different way. Believe me, if you think DirectTV is reluctant to bear the additional support costs of HMO, I think they would be much more reluctant to pay their legal firms to defend against a class action suit that has merit and could take years to defend or even get dismissed. *


Wow, has it been so long now since we all signed the petition? LOL. Gerk, great job man, I'm 100% behind you. Thanks for taking up the torch, the HMO has long been a feature I've wanted on both my DirecTV Tivos.


----------



## talanjs

Count me in.
Has anyone heard back on the availbity of this yet?


----------



## talanjs

My quick email to DirecTV:

Dear DirecTV,
I am a new subscriber and was very excited to have my DirecTV with TiVo installed the other day, until I realized the TiVo was only version 3.1.xxx. After several attempts at trying to upgrade I decide to check the TiVo forums community. Once there I discovered that the DirecTV TiVo is currently unable to be upgraded with the HMO (Home Media Option). I would like to know when I can expect to have this standard TiVo option available for my DVR40 DirecTV with TiVo.


----------



## mpmchugh

Yesterday, I was told "unofficially" by a "high-level" DTV tech support person, that the HMO features were coming in October.

We'll see.

I also made a point of requesting a USB 2.0 user expandable storage option. This is a huge deal for those of us with HD DTV PVRs, and the forthcoming Moxie HD PVR being deployed starting next month by Charter, Comcast and Adelphia has user-expandable storage out of the box, as well as a feature set that rivals or surpasses HMO Tivos... for FREE! Well almost free. There are no upfront hardware costs -- it's just an upgraded cable box rental.

Let's hope DTV get's on the ball and starts competing agressively on the feature front.

-mpm


----------



## topvik2

Didn't know this thread was out here, I would have sign long time ago. Just got my 3rd TIVo Series 1, DirecTIVo, Series 2


----------



## sjendro

> _Originally posted by Gerk _
> *I think a class action lawsuit is a fantastic idea. It is certainly fair to say that knowledable DirecTivo owners purchased a Series 2 with the expectation that once Tivo could add more functionality, we would get it too. Tivo HAS added the functionality but DirecTV has put effectively put the brakes on it. To this very day you find DirecTV resellers that are touting the networkable features of the Series 2 receivers. I think it is fairly decent case, and when you make it a class action lawsuit with 10,000 documented litigants who would be happy to join in, DirecTV might quickly see things a different way. Believe me, if you think DirectTV is reluctant to bear the additional support costs of HMO, I think they would be much more reluctant to pay their legal firms to defend against a class action suit that has merit and could take years to defend or even get dismissed. *


I am sure that this issue has been addressed before and will continue to be addressed, but, I will do it again. How can those of you that think that a class action lawsuit will accomplish anything will get you anywhere. DIRECTV does not claim to support HMO, and never has. Yes, some retailers will say that the S2 boxes can do this, however, they are salesmen, and we all know that salesmen lie to make a sale. 
DIRECTV has never guaranteed that HMO would ever be available on the DTiVo units and are not required to make it so. Just because the SA versions have this feature, does not guarantee that every other model will. As was mentioned in another thread, if you purchase, say a surround sound system by Sony, and it does not have Dolby Digital capabilities, but another model of Sony does, does that mean that you can sue Sony for not putting DD in the model that you bought, even if the salesman told you it would have it some day, or came with it? No, you would have to try to prove that the salesman told you that and then you might be able to sue the company you bought it from.
Granted, DIRECTV not having HMO is due to their decision, not TiVo's, but it is still their choice to make, not anyone else's because they do pay for the right to use the software.


----------



## lloydchristmas

> _Originally posted by mpmchugh _
> *Yesterday, I was told "unofficially" by a "high-level" DTV tech support person, that the HMO features were coming in October.
> 
> We'll see.
> 
> I also made a point of requesting a USB 2.0 user expandable storage option. This is a huge deal for those of us with HD DTV PVRs, and the forthcoming Moxie HD PVR being deployed starting next month by Charter, Comcast and Adelphia has user-expandable storage out of the box, as well as a feature set that rivals or surpasses HMO Tivos... for FREE! Well almost free. There are no upfront hardware costs -- it's just an upgraded cable box rental.
> 
> Let's hope DTV get's on the ball and starts competing agressively on the feature front.
> 
> -mpm *


I just signed up with DirecTV and was told specifically before I purchased that the HMO was available. After reading this thread I sent them the following e-mail:

Dear DirecTV,

I just recently signed up for service including the Tivo DVR. Before I signed up, I called DirecTV and specifically asked if I would be able to take advantage of the Home Media Option that Tivo offers to be able to transfer shows between Tivos in my house. I was told by customer service that I would indeed be able to use this feature.

I have since discovered by reading through tivocommunity.com that DirecTV does NOT support the HMO.

Can you clarify? If you are unable to support this, I would consider a breach of agreement since I specifically asked prior to signing up.

Looking forward to your response...


----------



## EricG

Do ya have it in writing?


----------



## jhanby

I read through the last couple of pages in this thread. Lots of talk about a Class Action lawsuit and Direct Tivo not being worth crap with out the recent Tivo features. 

Personally I can't see where a lawsuit has any legs at all. If your Direct TV sales person told you that a series 2 would do all this new Tivo stuff, you might have cause to ask for a complete refund and to be reimbursed for your shipping costs, but that's it. Trying to say Direct TV has conspired to cheat you out of something is insane! They are paying Tivo a very small part of what you are paying for your Tivo service subscription, certainly not enough to expect Tivo to provide ANY DIRECT SUPPORT to customers. That means that Direct TV has to train and maintain support staff, and it doesn't matter if they are the sharpest tools in the shed or not, it's an expense. 

I also suspect that Direct TV was supplied Tivo source code and a limited amount of support in porting it for their hardware needs. I don't think standard Tivo software wheels and deals with two tuners... I've worked on software from this vantage point for years and I'll tell you straight up, you don't walk every new release of the "base" product code into your software as soon as you get it...if you even get it. Many times a company will sign an agreement to give you all the updates for a package you are buying from them then shelve that product and come out with a replacement. Assumming you get (or work out a deal to buy) new source as it becomes available, moving it into your modified product is never a job to be tackled lightly. Instead of trying to incorporate every little port, you will usually wait until you are going to get a lot of bang for your buck and do one massive port.

Personally I think it would be better for all of us if the Direct Tivo deal had worked in reverse, with Tivo buying the satelite receiver hardware and reselling the Direct TV service. Other than "big" things like HD TV, how much is the receiver ever going to change and even with a change like HDTV, how much impact would that realyl have on Tivo's software. If Tivo were selling the Direct Tivos, then the piece of the system that is subject to change and improvement would be in their control. 

I'd be happy if I could buy a Tivo that could control two satellite boxes through the low speed dataports to duplicate the features I get with my current Direct Tivo.

As for the Current Direct Tivo not being worth crap, I can't imagine trying to limp along with standard Tivo and a digital cable or satelite box.

I'd love to have the HMO options. I'd especailly love to have my Direct Tivo use my network to get it's updates. But crying and kicking my feet isn't going to make it work. I think the petition and all the emails to Direct TV are a good thing. All we need is the understanding that changing something as complicated as Direct Tivo is not going to happen overnight and the patience to let all the marketing presures do their job.

On a related note, if you could buy some type of API from Tivo and subscribe to their service with out actually owning a Tivo, you could roll your own Tivo and make it do what you want! Legally and morally that is


----------



## talanjs

This was the reply i got from DirecTV:

"Thank you for writing and your interest in Home Media with TIVO.Thank you for your email. At this time, we do not have any further information regarding the DVR/TiVo with the Home Media Option. We are always looking for ways to enhance our services. Your suggestions (making the service available to current customers) are valuable and we use them to judge interest in our services and equipment.

Just as personal computers are rapidly evolving, we expect DIRECTV System receivers to incorporate many new features in the coming years. 
The 'window' button on your remote control is a feature that may be added in the future. We will enhance our programming service as the receiving equipment evolves. For example, receivers capable of decoding Dolby Digital sound, high definition programming, and even interactive television are now on the market, and we have begun offering programming in all of those formats.

All DIRECTV System receivers bring you excellent picture and sound quality and on-screen program information. However, the on-screen menus of each brand may have a slightly different "look and feel." Also, each manufacturer of DIRECTV Systems offers various receivers which each offer a different array of features. The availability of certain features depends on the receiving equipment you own. If you have questions about DIRECTV Systems, we suggest you see our web site for a list of system manufacturers at http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/learn/OurPartners.jsp#Manufacturers

We are always looking for ways to enhance our services. Unfortunately, we do not currently offer the Tivo Home Media Option. Your suggestions are valuable and we use them to judge interest in various programming sources. In fact, we have added channels as a result of viewer feedback.

We have forwarded your comments to our programming department. Please continue to visit our web site at DIRECTV.com for the latest news and information about our services.

However, as it is DIRECTV policy not to disclose information about upcoming equipment features until they are officially announced, we cannot provide you with further information today. Please continue to visit our web site at DIRECTV.com for the latest news and information 
about our services.

Thank you again for contacting DIRECTV and allowing us the opportunity to assist you.

Sincerely,

Veronica
DIRECTV Customer Service"


----------



## dgoner

Comcast has upgraded their network in my area. With the bundling of cable internet, digital cable, and early next year dual tuner DVR's I see DTV as having no other choice. DTV get with the program and compete. You're internet alternative is a joke and soon when all the major cable companies roll out their more advanced DVR's and VOIP telephone service what will you have to counter with???? Counting down my days to flip DTV the bird and go with the bundled cable offerings...


----------



## lloydchristmas

This was the response to my note:

"Thank you for your question. Currently, we do not offer this technology.
However, just as personal computers are rapidly evolving, we expect DIRECTV System receivers to incorporate many new features in the coming years. We will enhance our programming service as the receiving equipment evolves. For example, receivers capable of decoding Dolby Digital sound, high definition programming, and even interactive television are now on the market, and we have begun offering programming in all of those formats. 

All DIRECTV System receivers bring you excellent picture and sound quality and on-screen program information. However, the on-screen menus of each brand may have a slightly different "look and feel." Also, each manufacturer of DIRECTV Systems offers various receivers which each offer a different array of features. The availability of certain features depends on the receiving equipment you own. If you have questions about DIRECTV Systems, please visit DIRECTV.com or your local electronics retailer. 

Sincerely,

Greg
DIRECTV Customer Service"

I love that line: "Just as personal computers are rapidly evolving..."


----------



## djmasters

I'm signed....


----------



## Spiky

#10740


----------



## mjfarris

Signed! Just discoverd this Forum of awsome info, sent this on to several friends to get them to sign as well. I was shocked the option was now free for plain ol' Tivo Customers now, and then found out that Dtv Tivo users can not get the software upgrade.


----------



## edrock200

> _Originally posted by jhanby _
> *I also suspect that Direct TV was supplied Tivo source code and a limited amount of support in porting it for their hardware needs. I don't think standard Tivo software wheels and deals with two tuners... I've worked on software from this vantage point for years and I'll tell you straight up, you don't walk every new release of the "base" product code into your software as soon as you get it...if you even get it. Many times a company will sign an agreement to give you all the updates for a package you are buying from them then shelve that product and come out with a replacement. Assumming you get (or work out a deal to buy) new source as it becomes available, moving it into your modified product is never a job to be tackled lightly. Instead of trying to incorporate every little port, you will usually wait until you are going to get a lot of bang for your buck and do one massive port.*


Actually, it's known that the stand alone tivo software works on the direct-tivo's, dual tuners and all. I started this thread almost 1 1/2 years ago and I got tired of waiting. I now have HMO running on my boxes, I can't go into much detail but I will say everything thats needed for DirecTV to run HMO is available, it's just a matter of striking a financial agreement with Tivo.***

Unfortunately DirecTV's not too motivated to do so, and I can sort of see why...they have the leading PVR out of any cable or satellite system, dual tuners, dolby digital, good software...the box is cheap, DSR7000 are going for $70 at bestbuy now. They invested a good amount of money into the HDTivo, and as other insiders have mentioned they don't want to support users home networking issues.

I would love to see DirecTV officially support HMO and further advanced features on the series 2 dtivo's, but I think the lack of competition has left directv unmotivated to move ahead.

I also agree that a class action suit won't go far. I think we should continue to let DirecTV know how we feel and hope for the best. As it stands now, I wouldn't be willing to trade in my DirecTivo for a stand alone model, HMO or not, and I think DirecTV knows this is true of most of their users.

***Edit: I think a few users misunderstood that statement, I meant it's a matter of DirecTV striking a financial agreement with Tivo, not end-users striking personal financial agreements with Tivo for HMO. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## NailStorm

edrock200;
I'm at the same point. I have everything I need to put HMO on my DTIVO but I've been patiently waiting for DTV to suppor tthis so I don't have to go down 'that' route...
I'm getting to a breaking point shortly.


----------



## singe606

Yeah, same here... I gave up waiting. HMO is now working perfectly on my HDVR2.


----------



## Argus Luv

Dear Victor,

Thank you for writing. As you know, the TiVo stand alone may offer the Home Media Option, but DIRECTV DVR with TiVo does not. However, DIRECTV DVR with TiVo may focus more on other features, such as video-based services like Starz on Demand. For information about TiVo stand alone units and service, please visit the website at: www.tivo.com or you can call 877-FOR-TIVO, that's 877-367-8486. Available 11AM-11PM ET daily.

Please know that we are always looking for ways to enhance our services.
Your suggestions are valuable and we use them to judge interest in various programming sources. In fact, we have made changes as a result 
of viewer feedback.

We have forwarded your comments to our programming department. Please continue to visit our web site at DIRECTV.com for the latest news and 
information about our services.

Additionally, as you know, DIRECTV makes changes and additions to our programming line-up from time to time. However, it is a DIRECTV policy not to discuss upcoming announcements until their official release date, and at this time we have no official announcement beyond what we have already communicated to the public. We invite you to visit the News Releases section of our web site at http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/aboutus/Headlines.jsp for the latest announcements

We hope that this information is helpful. Thanks again for writing.

Sincerely,

Ritu
DIRECTV Customer Service


----------



## tbh999

I would like to say that....

I know for a FACT the HMO will be offered on DirecTivos!

However I can't, because I would be lying!


----------



## ManOfSteele

I'd be happy if they'd offer any significant new features. HMO would be nice, but I've also been waiting for Groups support to be added like they have on standalone TiVos. I've been a DTV customer for a year and although there have been a few minor sw upgrades they have been nothing of significance. I work in the sw industry and we release upgrades regularly. Customers expect this. I'm very surprized by DIRECTV's approach to their major product.


----------



## edrock200

The current rumor is HMO on DTivo's by Thanksgiving.


----------



## Gerk

> _Originally posted by EricG _
> *Do ya have it in writing? *


Here is an excerpt I just pulled off of one of many web based DirecTV retailer websites "The Series2 DIRECTV Digital Satellite Recorder (DSR) has the same great "TV-controlling & customization" features as past models -- plus some great new additions, such as: Be ready for future home entertainment services with two integrated USB ports. The first services are scheduled to arrive before the 2002 holiday season, stay alert for announcements regarding the new services..."

To this day, those USB ports don't work. DirecTV is absolutely to blame for it.

The retailers got this verbiage from somewhere, they didn't all make up the same thing. They almost certainly got it from DirecTV's marketing department 2 years ago!

I don't approve of frivolous lawsuits, but this situation that DirecTV has allowed to occur is far from frivolous. It is apparent that a few of you don't get how lawsuits work. Or you work for DirecTV and are trying to discourage this disturbing discussion thread.

A civil lawsuit, with potential class action possibilities if more than one party is involved, can be filed at any time, with any level of "proof." Aside from attorney's fees there is little expense involved (and most attorney's will jump at the chance of a class-action because of the enormous potential payback). Although there is always the risk of a counter-suit, the mere existence of a petition with over 10,000 signature on it would make any judge understand there is merit in this case and that is should at least be considered. It is very doubtful that DirecTV could successfully counter-sue.

At that point it is up to DirecTV to defend themselves. I'm not saying this lawsuit is a slam dunk (far from it), but the moment a billion dollar company needs to defend itself against any kind of class action litigation, it gets VERY EXPENSIVE. I don't think any of us want money out of this, we just want them to turn on a feature we were led to believe would be working 2 years ago! Come on! Who knows a lawyer in California?!?! We can force their hand!!


----------



## chengka

I love my DirectTivos, but I'm getting tired of waiting for HMO and it's not good business practice to "piss off" your customers. You see, I love having 2 tuners and a good PVR, so right now DTV is the only show in town. What happens when Comcast offers the same thing plus HD for less than $1000? I'll tell you what, Goodbye DTV. Toy with people at your peril DTV!


----------



## Crow159

I sent a letter to Directv asking about new channels and for HMO. This is what I got back:

Thank you for your inquiry. While we do not have any new information at 
this time about the channels you mentioned (other than GAC, which will 
be available September 21 with TOTAL CHOICE PLUS and TOTAL CHOICE 
PREMIER), we are always looking for ways to improve and expand our 
services. As we've told you before, your suggestions are valuable and we
use them to judge interest in various programming sources, and we have 
added a number of channels as a result of customer feedback.

As for the new TiVo features you refer to, including the Home Media 
Option, we have no new information at this time. Since DIRECTV has made 
no announcement about adding those features, I cannot give you any 
definite answer. However, I would be very surprised if those features 
are not eventually available on DIRECTV DVR receivers. I expect it is 
just a matter of time -- and I have no way to predict how MUCH time -- 
until these features are integrated into the already-complex DVR 
systems.

We have forwarded your comments to our programming department. Please 
continue to visit our web site at http://www.DIRECTV.com for the latest 
news and information about our services. Feel free to bookmark the News 
Releases section of our web site at http://www.DIRECTV.com/PR and check 
back from time to time for the latest announcements.

Sincerely,

Rakesh
DIRECTV Customer Service


----------



## edrock200

> _Originally posted by Crow159 _
> *As for the new TiVo features you refer to, including the Home Media
> Option, we have no new information at this time. Since DIRECTV has made
> no announcement about adding those features, I cannot give you any
> definite answer. However, I would be very surprised if those features
> are not eventually available on DIRECTV DVR receivers. I expect it is
> just a matter of time -- and I have no way to predict how MUCH time --
> until these features are integrated into the already-complex DVR
> systems.*


Well thats the most positive response I've seen yet. Coupled with the rumor of a end of the year release things could be looking good. Either this guy knows something or is very ballsy. Here's to hoping!


----------



## JerryEl

Bump. I signed up.


----------



## Peej

Dang. I signed this when there was about 3000 on the list and haven't checked back since. I can't believe that we are near 11000 signatures and they still haven't announced anything.

For those of you who have HMO running on their DirecTivo, would one of you mind pointing me in the right direction as to where to find how to do such a thing. Just PM or Email me.

Come on DTV Get your collective heads out of your butts and give us what we want.

- PJ


----------



## mphare

Sadly, it's probably going to take HMO being offered on other systems (DishNet, Comcast, Cox, etc..) and subscribers leaving DirecTV declaring the reason was lack of HMO before DirecTV will take us seriously.

As long as we pay the bill and they are signing up new subscribers, what is their advantage in adding HMO?


----------



## Peej

I hear ya. It sucks. To be honest, the only thing keeping me on DirecTV currently is NFL Sunday Ticket. I was originally from Philly and don't want to miss my Eagles games. If my cable provider was able to pick up Sunday ticket I would be gone in a heartbeat. I hate their customer service and am still really pissed off about them dropping what I thought was one of the best high speed services available.

PJ


----------



## CubanCigar

It's nice to see interested parties having a forum such as this. It amazes me to see how much the industry is capable of doing, yet it continues to hold back on us!


----------



## slydog75

> _Originally posted by Peej _
> *...I hate their customer service and am still really pissed off about them dropping what I thought was one of the best high speed services available.
> 
> PJ *


Are you talking about DirecTV? IMHO they have way better customer service than any cableco I've ever dealt with.. Also, what internet service are you reffering too? They're still doing DirecWay (formerly DirecPC) though it's pretty much crap.


----------



## Peej

I've never gotten more than a canned answer from their customer service and the fews times I've talked to them I was on hold for 30 - 45 minutes before getting anyone to talk to. To be fair, I've only called 2 or 3 times total so its very possible I just hit them on bad days. I've also never had cable, so I can't compare. But bad is bad, even if it's better "comparatively".

As far as the internet, about a year and a half ago they were offering a DSL service that was by far the fastest, cheapest and most stable system out there. At least it was for me. One day they decided they weren't making money and canned it. I'm still a little bitter about it. I'm not paying twice as much for half the service... sigh

PJ


----------



## fugitiveALiEN

What do you all think of the HMO option if the Netflix/TiVo merger should go through? Could that help it along?


----------



## mphare

> _Originally posted by fugitiveALiEN _
> *What do you all think of the HMO option if the Netflix/TiVo merger should go through? Could that help it along? *


Nope, cause we won't be seeing this feature either.

In fact, it could hurt it as it drive a wedge even further between TiVo and DirecTV


----------



## tbeckner

> _Originally posted by mphare _
> *Nope, cause we won't be seeing this feature either.
> 
> In fact, it could hurt it as it drive a wedge even further between TiVo and DirecTV *


Actually, I don't believe you could drive TIVO and DirecTV any further apart. The hand writing is on the wall. TIVO as the main choice for a DirecTV DVR is dead. There will not be anymore enhancements and DirecTV will putting the last nail in the coffin when they launch their own DVR within the next year. It is agreed that TIVO and DirecTV have a contract that ends in 2007, but we all know how DirecTV treats contracts (IE. NRECA and Pegasus). Will TIVO be the next victim?

It's too bad that the better product for the job is being treated this way, but let's face the facts, Murdoch has only one mission in life, build an empire.


----------



## Sean Cusick

Having read this forum for awhile, I was always scared of the hacking forums- seemed way over my head. After all, I don't want to hack, I just want new features on my dtivo.

Having said that I just wanted those to know that putting 4.0, with folders, MRV and HMO on a HDVR2 is not hard. It also is very apparent that tivo had the code made to accomidate dtv. I mean, once you get the software onto the DTIVO, all of the dtv sat screens are in place and work. It seems very obvious to me that the only reason putting 4.0 on these machines works so well is because tivo wanted it and had the software in place over a year ago.- But we all knew that, right.

Because the software seems to be written for the dtivo, or at lease the HDVR2's Those wishing and wanting HMO so bad should take a long hard look at the underground. The only real hard part is activating the HMO. It is not that hard, but you need to read and use command lines to activate this. 

I now have hmo in all of it's glory on my 2 Dtivos and it works great. My advice to all of us who read this day after day clinging to rummors to take the plung and devote a week to reading posts on how to get it running. There are guides that make the whole thing easy. Once you know the basics, you can add HMO to your DTivo in about 20 minutes. Of course the time it takes to figure everthing else out is a bit more, but I was able to do it over a weekend of hard reading and trying things out.


----------



## DocTauri

Sean is correct, after setting up the first one, all others are a snap. The best way to do it is to build one, then back it up as a master, then you can reload others from that. A simple clear&delete all, and it's online too. I now have 4 HDVR2's all running 4.0.1b and full HMO functionality. Life is good ;-)

BTW: Once you get that done, take a look at JavaHMO, cool stuff.

Doc


----------



## secure1347

You guys are saying it is easy to add HMO and folders to HD DTV DVR's only correct? Meaning it can't be done on regular DTV DVR's? Sorry if this has been discussed in here already but way too many pages to look through.


----------



## slydog75

Sadly, at least the last I heard, you cannot get 4.0 software on any of the new Dtivo's with RID.


----------



## Sean Cusick

no- 4.0 will run on series 2 directivo's- not HD ones. And yes, the newer units non hdvr2's have security built in which will not allow the upgrade. There is some talk about a hack, but nothing has been released publicly in the forums yet.


----------



## secure1347

Thanks. I would really be pysched if someone did come out with a hack for my series 2 DVR ,HMO would be awesome and the ability to have folders would be the icing on the cake for me. I just got my Philips DVR so I am guessing it is RID, but what exactly is that? and how do I know if I have it?

Nevermind I just checked the back of the unit and it has a Reciever ID # so I guess I'm screwed. Do all new units have an RID ? (ie Philips, RCA, Hughes)


----------



## slydog75

> _Originally posted by secure1347 _
> * Do all new units have an RID ? (ie Philips, RCA, Hughes) *


Yes, they do.. you can still do alot of other hacks, just can't upgrade to 4.0 software yet (and everything that goes with that.. folders, HMO, etc).


----------



## bakedtivo

Could someone give me a few suggestions and even a little help on setting up a phillip series 1. I have xtreme 2.5 on an image cd but I want to put a large drive in the machine. I am a paying subscriber.I also have a series 2 rca and I wan to pratice on my series 1. I had to get a replacement for my RCA. It is SOOOO slow with the menu functions but the playback is fine?? Just send me a new one I guess. ANyway this is my first message here. I hope I can find a little help

baked in AZ


----------



## brian121

I have signed this petition, too.
It has nearly, 11,150 signatures!

I am not happy that DirecTV is "stalling" on this feature. I have spoken with "Tivo Support" with DTV, and they told me "they are looking into it". Whoppee...

However, If you've ever been screwed by the cable companies or Dish Network (I was a previous customer of these pr!cks for 4+ years), you'd know why I'm thrilled with my DirecTV Tivos, even though they are a bit lacking in features.

*Are the DirecTV "decision makers" aware this petition even exists? If so, have they been updated to the fact it has well over 11,000 signatures?*


----------



## willyg

And when you say "lacking"... compared to Dishnetwork DVR's... they are LIGHT YEARS ahead!!

Even though HMO is not there yet (and Im eagerly waiting as well), these DVR's are a thin slice of heaven compared to the competition!


----------



## Nfuego

I was signature 11,359 (I think)...

I would buy 4 units tomorrow, cancel cable, and purchase DirecTv if they had HMO available.


----------



## kenrosen

I'm 11392


----------



## Sc0rp10n

in at 11428.


----------



## jmrwiseguy

> _Originally posted by Nfuego _
> *I was signature 11,359 (I think)...
> 
> I would buy 4 units tomorrow, cancel cable, and purchase DirecTv if they had HMO available. *


DirecTV seems to be clueless sometimes. Like you I'd buy more DirecTivos if they could be networked.


----------



## osirisdog

11444


----------



## MichaelK

> _Originally posted by jmrwiseguy _
> *DirecTV seems to be clueless sometimes. Like you I'd buy more DirecTivos if they could be networked. *


I'd buy more HDirecTiVos!


----------



## leesweet

Ditto here... I have one HDTiVo and 5 ReplayTVs...  Replay seems to be going nowhere with HD, but I sure don't want to run from room to room to watch things recorded in HD. (Signed the petition and glad to see over 11000 names on it!)

BTW, I just started reading this forum after spending six months in the HD TiVo forum solely....  . Either I'm the stupid one or perhaps there are a lot of HD TiVo folks who don't come to the 'plain' DTiVo forum, and some links like to this thread should be posted over there...

Or do most folks with *any* DTiVos frequent this forum also?


----------



## bbaritony

I tried but the link seems to be dead. 

ANyone else?


----------



## edrock200

Its working for me, try it again.


----------



## bbaritony

Its working fo me now.
I signed!


----------



## jerryv-1

Enough's enough w/Direct TV. I've decided to get rid of my 2 Direct TIVO and replace them with 1 combo DVR w/TIVO (Philips, Toshiba, etc) in one room and 1 standalone series 2 in the other room. This way I can use HMO to transfer programming from the standalone unit to the combo unit and then archive to DVD. Plus TIVO is coming out w/TIVO to Go, which allows archiving to PC.

DTV is so far behind TIVO in adopting new technologies it's ridiculous. I've had enough.


----------



## Anthony In NYC

Just signed up 11489...it looks like it may not matter to the DTV but I signed none the less if I could get HMO on my HDTivo I could get rid of the ROKU I have and hate.


----------



## Vyle

Jerryv: Hate to burst your bubble, but the combo units cannot burn content from other Tivo's. Its a resolution problem, the combo units record in a special resolution or something, different ratio/aspect somethin or other.. sucks 

11,503 sigs btw


----------



## NCYANKEE

> _Originally posted by mpmchugh _
> *Yesterday, I was told "unofficially" by a "high-level" DTV tech support person, that the HMO features were coming in October.
> 
> We'll see.
> 
> I also made a point of requesting a USB 2.0 user expandable storage option. This is a huge deal for those of us with HD DTV PVRs, and the forthcoming Moxie HD PVR being deployed starting next month by Charter, Comcast and Adelphia has user-expandable storage out of the box, as well as a feature set that rivals or surpasses HMO Tivos... for FREE! Well almost free. There are no upfront hardware costs -- it's just an upgraded cable box rental.
> 
> Let's hope DTV get's on the ball and starts competing agressively on the feature front.
> 
> -mpm *


October's almost over---anyone else have "unofficial" news???


----------



## edrock200

> _Originally posted by Vyle _
> *Jerryv: Hate to burst your bubble, but the combo units cannot burn content from other Tivo's. Its a resolution problem, the combo units record in a special resolution or something, different ratio/aspect somethin or other.. sucks
> 
> 11,503 sigs btw *


Yeah it does suck....I don't know why Tivo hasn't addressed this yet...aparently it's a simple tweak in the SA unit to allow it to record with the compatible resolution...unless I'm missing something.


----------



## JD9900

Hi all, 

I apologize for not being able to answer your email individually, as I do get quite a bit of it pertaining to this subject. I've recently received some updated news from DirecTV, and would like to share as much as I can with you.

The good news is that DirecTV is aware of the petition, and I can tell you with some certainty that our voices are being heard. DirecTV contacted me recently as a direct result of the petition. While I can't share the details of the conversation or to whom I spoke, I think I can safely say that our message has been positively received by DirecTV.


I wish I could say more, but unfortunately the best advice I can give you right now is to be patient. Hopefully DTV will make an announcement on this issue soon.

Thanks, and I hope this information proves useful.


----------



## singe606

I'm very skeptical.


----------



## Nfuego

I wonder if they realize how many people WOULD subscribe to their service if they:

A) Offered the HMO with thier boxes.

B) Quit requiring a landline phone connection for their service.


----------



## the new guy

I am #11528.

I have also been sending e-mails to D* asking what their plans are for upgrading the TiVo software, but I have only gotten te stock response of "in the near future." Is that the "near future" in terms of the age of the universe, or can I use a regular calendar to determine the date? I would just get the SA TiVo if it had 2 tuners...


----------



## EricG

I've heard the same "near future" since I first e-mailed them when HMOwas introduced.


----------



## Code_Man65

From what I've been told, we are supposed to be adding some new features very soon. However, I like you know that could mean 1 year as I work for them. For anything more exact I really couldn't say but I do know that PiP is coming along with other much requested features (like Caller ID). So I'd not give up hope yet, as several people who work at DTV have told the higher ups that they want these features and its hard to hide from an employee.


----------



## JimSpence

Can we then assume that you are another of the ever growing DirecTV employees that have joined this forum?

Welcome.


----------



## rcmitchell

Signature # 11,583...  Keep ya fingers crossed......................


----------



## sushirabbit

> _Originally posted by Code_Man65 _
> *From what I've been told, we are supposed to be adding some new features very soon. However, I like you know that could mean 1 year as I work for them. For anything more exact I really couldn't say but I do know that PiP is coming along with other much requested features (like Caller ID). So I'd not give up hope yet, as several people who work at DTV have told the higher ups that they want these features and its hard to hide from an employee. *


.... heh heh heh. The cat's already out of the bag. Better be good code comin' out for me to choose to come back into the fold...


----------



## pumbaa70

Count me in 2 on this petetion. DIRECTV WAKE UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rsantos

#11719 - had a dream that I could last night...

fricking pitiful...


----------



## Drivinguy

I signed number 11720


----------



## magnus

For what it is worth, I signed and am #11721. I'm not holding my breath though, it seems if DirecTV was going to provide quality customer service, it would not take 2+ years (time length of this petition) for them to respond to customer requests (not the canned BS that they are giving customers now). 

Customer service is lost art in America's service industries....... who knows when it will come back.......


----------



## fflores222

My signature number for this petition is 11572. I have sent a message to DirecTV via their link: directv.com/DTVAPP/Feedback.do. Here's what i have asked: When will you be releasing information on the HOME MEDIA FEATURES/OPTIONS for your DirecTivo systems? I currently have two DirecTivo systems and since I dont have two feeds into at one locations i would like to take advantage of what a standard "TIVO box" has to offer. This feature is very important to me as a consumer/customer. Please let me know ASAP
=====================================================
The Response

11/13/2004 03:25 AM

Dear Frank,

Thank you for your inquiry. We do not offer the HOME MEDIA OPTION through DIRECTV. We are always looking for ways to enhance our services. Your suggestions are valuable and we use them to judge interest in various programming sources. In fact, we have added channels as a result of viewer feedback. 

We have forwarded your comments to our programming department. Please continue to visit our web site at DIRECTV.com for the latest news and information about our services. 

Additionally, as you know, DIRECTV makes changes and additions to our programming line-up from time to time. However, it is a DIRECTV policy not to discuss upcoming announcements until their official release date, and at this time we have no official announcement beyond what we have already communicated to the public. We invite you to visit the News Releases section of our web site at WEBLINK: since i'm not allowed to post links yet!(www).directv.com/DTVAPP/aboutus/Headlines.jsp for the latest announcements

Sincerely,

Veronica C
DIRECTV Customer Service

(www).directv.com/DTVAPP/Feedback.do Send them your feedback. Seems to make an impact I hope!!!


----------



## Joseph DeMartino

Petitions can't hurt, but frankly they don't make that much of an impression. On-line petitions are taken even less seriously than paper ones - the fact it is they are too easy to create, too easy to sign, too easy to fake and there's nothing to prove any of the folks signing them are (a) real or (b) actually customers/consumers of the product, service or company that is the target of the petition.

Anybody can add their "signature" to a petition written by someone else. Anyone can "trade signatures" on petitions they have no interest in. ("You sign my 'Save _Farscape_', I'll sign your DirecTV HMO petition, even though I don't have DirecTV.) Companies know this, and assign weight to these things accordingly.

Far more impressive to the decision makers are snail-mail letters. _Individually written_ snail-mail messages, not form letters or slight variations on the same text. The letters should include the customer's adddress, phone number and DTV account number, and be very specific about which features people want.

I'm not a DirecTV customer myself, I live in a north-facing condo and that isn't an option for me. My parents, who live with my sister and brother-in-law, do share the household DirecTV setup, and my dad (a recording junkie) has unit with a DVR and a (non-functional) USB port. I do have a stand-alone TiVO, which I use with my cable box, and I do have the home media option. It is a great system. Unlike my dad's system - which has had phone connection problems for over a year that nobody from TiVO, DirecTV or BellSouth has been able to resolve - my TiVO goes out over my DSL connection. For Christmas I'm getting my mother a DirecTV w/TiVO for her sitting room. I anticipate similar dial-up problems for that installation. I'd _like_ to be able to use wireless networking adapters to connect both of these TiVOs to my brother-in-law's DSL, display media content from the PC on them, and allow them to share recordings between them via the home network - all of which are features of stand alone TiVOs with HMO. I've called DirecTV on their behalf and gotten similar vague hints about their evaluating possible future software updates.

So now I'm getting my brother-in-law to send them a letter asking for HMO, and I urge readers of this thread to do the same. A few hundred letters that people had to write themselves, print out, sign, stuff into envelopes and pay to mail in will have far more of an impact than 20,000 unverfiable electronic signatures that took 10 seconds to add to an internet petition. Think about it: Which would you take more seriously, 50 identical e-mails from 50 different hotmail addresses urging you to attend an event or two hand-written letters from people with addresses in your own neighborhood inviting you to attend the same event.

Here's the address:

DIRECTV, Inc.
Customer Service
P.O. Box 92600
Los Angeles, CA 90009

Regards,

Joe


----------



## RC3105

you can get HMO for rid units at the other tivo forum in the next few days - tcf keeps nuking *any* reference to it though

google for 4.x+RID


----------



## Joseph DeMartino

OK, I'll bite:

What is "rid" ?

What is "the other tivo forum"?

Why did you suggest a google search that doesn't return _anything_ about DirecTV or Tivo? (Although lots of stuff about Dell PCs and pop-up blockers. ) Usually before I post a suggested Google search, I try it to make sure it works.

Regards,

Joe


----------



## rrc1

Am a new Member-- It is simply amazing that there is no HMO with direct. I like the 2 tuner option but have to go to our bedroom to view pictures from our camera.... signed petition but given the amount of posts and length of time, does not look too hopeful...

enjoy reading posts!


----------



## RC3105

that google search term works fine for me, relevant hits are top of the list

rid stands for reciever identification, and its the new type of dtivo that can't run a 4.x software image moved over from a standalone unit

the other forum is at deal database dot com slash forum, but links to there are automatically censored by the forum software here


----------



## Joseph DeMartino

RC:

Thanks for the info. Strange about that Google search. I copied and pasted it and ended up with the links I mentioned. I'll check out that other forum. On re-reading my earlier post I think my comment on the Google business could seem a little harsh. Glad you didn't take it that way, as that was not my intent. 

Regards, 

Joe


----------



## dedmiston

> _Originally posted by RC3105 _
> *rid stands for reciever identification, and its the new type of dtivo that can't run a 4.x software image moved over from a standalone unit*


I'm shopping for a second dtivo unit and want to install 4.x so I can use HMO. How do I know if a unit I'm looking at is RID or not?

Is there a list I can refer to?


----------



## RC3105

doesn't matter anymore, the other forum released the necessary drivers to run 4.x on rid


----------



## fflores222

so does that mean it's possible to install and then run the HMO on DirecTIVO? if so what is the forum and or link.

thanks.


----------



## jasiv

I signed the petition also. TiVo sent the following response:

Thank you for your inquiry. We are sorry to hear of the frustration you have had regarding the unavailability of the TiVo Home Media Option. At this time, we do not have any further information regarding the DVR/TiVo with the Home Media Option. We are always looking for ways to enhance our services. Your suggestions are valuable and we use them to judge interest in various programming sources. 

We have forwarded your comments to the programming department. Please continue to visit our web site at DIRECTV.com for the latest news and information about our services. Thank you again for writing. 

Sincerely,

Harparkash B
DIRECTV Customer Service

Has anyone heard anything positive?


----------



## ManOfSteele

At this point I'd be happy if DirecTV offered any kind of upgrade at all. I originally was a standalone TiVo user before switching to DTiVo. The feature I missed the most wasn't HMO (which I did use) but rather the grouping feature that the 4.0 software had. I'd like to see that feature added before HMO. In the 1+ year I've had my DTiVos, as far as I can tell there have been no feature upgrades of any significance. That just boggles my mind...


----------



## bkean

> _Originally posted by tbh999 _
> *I have it from a good source that it will be rolled out to DirecTivo's on February 30th. *


Anyone?


----------



## reuther

and my birthday is on February 31st....


----------



## leesweet

That response from D* is the usual canned response with HMO in the <enter customer's subject here> field.  There's never any content to those things from any vendor, as we all should recognize when sending in feature recommendations.

It may have an impact or not, but the response doesn't mean anything.


----------



## jullmann

Signature #12063


----------



## mafialink

i heard they are going to release the hmo feature next summer. can any confirm this?


----------



## slydog75

NO, no .. it's not next summer, it's February 31st.. LOL


----------



## whalerfan

number 12099!


----------



## whiteal

12124 Signatures Total


----------



## Odie

12150 Signatures Total


----------



## Syznic

post++


----------



## ckilkus

I signed but too bad it's never going to happen. DirecTV announced they are replacing Tivo with a new DVR provider in 2005. My DirecTivo will still work of course, but they are never going to give us all the features of stand alone Tivos :-(


----------



## edrock200

> _Originally posted by ckilkus _
> *DirecTV announced they are replacing Tivo with a new DVR provider in 2005.*


Link?


----------



## lee espinoza

> _Originally posted by ckilkus
> _
> *I signed but too bad it's never
> going to happen. DirecTV announced
> they are replacing Tivo with a new DVR
> provider in 2005. My DirecTivo will
> still work of course, but they are
> never going to give us all the features
> of stand alone Tivos :-( *


this guy is a troll, directv has never 
said that, they said they going to put out a new pvr from nds and i have called directv they said
they are going to put out hmo for tivo in 2005


----------



## ckilkus

Though barely intelligible, it seems to me that you just called me a troll?That seems rather unfair!

Based on the DirecTV Executive's comments, I would guess they aren't going to be big backers of Tivo beyond their contract expiration in 2006 (or is it '07). And since the "the core of our (DirecTv's) initiatives won't be geared to TiVo" it also seems unlikely they are going to offer HMO or Tivo2Go, in order to preserve market share for their proprietary DVR's release at the end of the year. But as a five year DirecTivo user with a lifetime membership to Tivo, I REALLY hope I am wrong!

At bottom is a link to an article in USA Today and here is a copy of an article from NY Times:

NEW YORK -- DirecTV Group Inc. (DTV) is preparing to roll out another TiVo-like box in the first half of next year, and it looks like it will be from NDS Group PLC (NNDS).

NDS Chief Executive Abe Peled, speaking at an analyst meeting in New York last week, said his company, which is controlled by DirecTV parent News Corp. (NWS), expects to make its digital video recorder technology available to DirecTV by the first quarter. Peled also said his company should see revenue from a DirecTV DVR in its next fiscal year. NDS's current fiscal year ends in June.

DirecTV spokesman Bob Marsocci declined to comment on whether NDS will be the next DVR supplier, but confirmed that the company will have a new DVR in the first half of the year.

For TiVo Inc. (TIVO), it appears a successful run as DirecTV's primary DVR supplier is coming to an end. DirecTV Chief Executive Chase Carey said last month that although the relationship with TiVo will continue, "as we go forward, the core of our initiatives won't be geared to TiVo."

DirecTV's determination to put TiVo on the sidelines appears part of an effort to keep technology developments in-house.

NDS, based in the U.K., has already been supplying digital video recorder and other interactive TV technology to News Corp.'s British satellite TV business, BSkyB. NDS has made no secret of its desire to break into the U.S. DVR market, but first had to adapt its products for U.S. platforms.

TiVo has been heavily dependent on its relationship with DirecTV, though it's been trying to boost the profile of its independent, stand-alone products. In the recent third quarter, TiVo reported 419,000 new subscribers, of which 316,000 came from DirecTV.

A TiVo spokesperson declined to comment Wednesday, but company management has said in the past that its relationship with DirecTV remains solid. During the company's quarterly conference call last month, Chief Executive Mike Ramsey said TiVo benefitted from DirecTV's stepped-up DVR marketing efforts in the last few months.

Ramsey also said that delays with NDS's DVR product are helping TiVo get "a fairly clear runway with DirecTV."

"Frankly, I think we have got a lot to offer, in terms of the brand. The product capabilities are clearly superior," he said.

http://www.usatoday.com/money/indus...11-29-dvr_x.htm


----------



## lee espinoza

the article only says nds will have a 
pvr with directv and that directv maybe 
sidelining tivo the article does not 
says one thing about directv 
letting go of tivo troll!!


----------



## ckilkus

Ummm.... maybe we are having a failure to communicate, but the way I understand it we are agreeing to the same thing. Even in your own words "sidelining Tivo" and "letting go of Tivo" are essentially the same thing, no? Our DirecTivo will still work with DirecTV forever perhaps, but if they are focusing on their own DVR, it would make sense that they are less likely to offer Tivo upgradess such as Tivo2Go, et al. Look how long it has taken even to get rumors that they MIGHT offer HMO. And from their perspective, what do they really get out of offering us HMO, Tivo2Go, etc.? Unless they charge extra for these servicesm, just alot more calls to tech support whithout much increase in revenue. I don't want to sound pessimistic, but it doesn't bode well for us DirecTivo users. 

Although I have heard in other forums that perhaps DirecTV has stepped back from the announcement of the executive mentioned in the articles, so lets keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## lee espinoza

ever heard of a ultimatetv were are they now?!


----------



## droidd

What annoys me about this entire DirecTiVo thing is that the packaging of the DirecTiVo I purchased (and other models I have seen at the store) lead me to believe that this is a fully-functional TiVo like the series 2 TiVo. On my DirecTiVo box it says that there are two USB ports. No where on the outside of the box does it say that these are useless. It is not until you open up the box and read thru the users-guide that you find out the USB-ports are for "future-use".

Now one can say the HMO option was not released when my model was released, well the manufacture date of the unit is August 2004 according to the sticker on the back of the unit.

All I want is for DirecTV to be honest and answer the question about HMO option being available anytime this century. Its very simple YES or NO answer. 

In my opinion if they (DirecTV) does not release HMO or any other option that makes use of the USB ports then they are advertising and selling these units fraudulently by making people believe that more features will be available by the "future-use" statement. Whether this future-use is strictly used for the daily call for those who have goten rid of ther POTS line or other uses. 

Now my disclaimer to this is that in the back of my mind, I did know that HMO was not yet available , but ONLY because I frequent this board daily, BUT my parents who have a regular series 2 TiVo bought a DirecTiVo to replace an old DirecTV box because they saw the back of the unit in a store and seeing it had USB ports assumed it had the same functionality as their Series 2 TiVo.

All I can say is I have been sending e-mails on a regular basis to DirecTV telling them they need to get the HMO option avtivated.

Rant...OVER!


----------



## memnoch

Glad I saw this. Figured it must exist somewhere. #12279!


----------



## Paulson

I added my vote to the petition... it really needs to be added.


----------



## pumbaa70

Why doesnt someone file a class auction lawsuit against these guys. That will make them think.


----------



## Joseph DeMartino

Because you don't "file" a class-action lawsuit, for one thing. One or more people would have to file lawsuits and get them on a docket somewhere (asa opposed to havng them summarily rejected by the court as baseless) and then one or more of the lawyers representing those individuals would have to apply to _another_ judge to have the suits joined and certified as a class-action. This is by no means a certain or automatic procedure.

I am not a lawyer (but have been party to class-action lawsuits, hence my comment above), but I'm not sure what grounds there would be for suing DirecTV. Did they every PROMISE anyone that their combination TiVO units would have all of the same features as the TiVO series 2? I'll admit I _assumed_ (as a TiVO user) the the USB port on the back of the more recent DirecTiVOs meant that they were HMO-capable - but DirecTV is not responsible for what I _assume_. All they've said about the USB port is that it is included for future use - without ever saying what that use is.

I don't see grounds for a lawsuit. Of course, given our loopy legal system it is possible that you could get into court with something like this, but I doubt you'd win. And I don't know anyone rich enough to pay a lawyer to find out - especially going up against an organization with pockets as deep as DirecTV. (Even if a lawyer takes a case on a contingency fee basis the client still pays the expenses. And lawyers don't take contingency cases unless they think the odds of winning are great or the potential settlement huge or both - and I don't think either applies in this instance.)

Regards,

Joe


----------



## leesweet

In any case, before we get carried away: If you read the R10 review, there's a lot of pretty detailed talk that the D* TiVos will get HMO/MRV soon. So, this may be a moot point pretty soon.


----------



## dnbassassin

i don't understand why everyone think that sw is going to be out soon. Don't understand that hmo is security theat to dtv if allow to network with pc or any computer. what going to stop people from pulling authorizes codes from access card since all equipment is hardware base encrypted. So they can use the unit to decode a perfect digital copy and share it online. Just how they were able to get around encryption of xbox games. Which will upset mpaa since they the one that enforce all hdtv to have HDCP. To many other powers to consider since your dealing with digital and mpaa using they power to protect it. That why sa tivo have hmo they not true digital format .Till the day that dtv can build dtivo that can read the format only on dtivo we will have hmo. Since tivo can't offer that now that looking for other players. They know that the feature are big that why you may see "nds dvr" same features as sa tivo till they can get the box on lock down we may never get hmo. 

just my 2 cent as 
being emp of dtv beta test csr special projects


----------



## anothersparky

We won't see HMO features until DTV believes that they are going to lose a substantial part of their subscription base because of it.

I emailed them today to let them know that after 7 years of DTV and almost 5 of DTiVo, I'm considering going to Comcast just to get TiVo-To-Go.


----------



## clbw

I spoke with Customer service today as I am a brand spankin new customer with lots of questions. I asked about the purpose of the Future use of the USB ports and was told that they plan to use them for HMO, and as a high speed connection instead of the phone line etc.. So after reading the posts about customer service personal being out of the loop I called back and asked the same question and more or less got a I don't know what or when they will be used. that was kind of funny so I called back and got another answer that was very close to the first person that I spoke with. This person added that they were working on legal issue and that once that was resolved they would roll out the upgrade "sometime in the near future". How about that for good clear customer service.


----------



## mphare

CSR is really the wrong group to be asking. I know in a networking company I worked for, if you asked the CSRs "When will product X get feature Y" you could get as many answers as there were CSRs. Some were better at guessing then others and some did have real inside information. 

You can ask development when they implemented the feature, you can ask the testing team when they tested it. Marketing and Planning will be the best at telling you when it will be deployed.

The best question to ask a CSR is "Have you been trained to provide CS for feature Y on product X"


----------



## mshap1507

Is it just me, or did anybody understand what dnbassassin said?

I have a series 1 Direct TV Tivo unit. I am dying to get the series 2 unit, but I don't see any reason to buy it until HMO is available.


----------



## Joseph DeMartino

> Is it just me, or did anybody understand what dnbassassin said?


I would venture to guess the answer is that *nobody* understood that post, including dnbassassin her/himself.



Regards,

Joe


----------



## maximus

Signature #12280


----------



## Dkerr24

dnbassassin: sleep through English grammar class in High School?


----------



## larryll79

I signed # 12048


----------



## kjnorman

I guess the idea of HMO coming to a DirecTivo is kind of dead now, given that Directv are launching their own Home Media Center.

End of HMO/Tivo? I think so...


----------



## ManOfSteele

As I've said before, I'd be happy just to get TiVo grouping/folder feature. *Any* kind of significant feature upgrade would be welcome. There have been no improvements since I got my DTiVo...


----------



## MichaelK

its over johny


----------



## Jerw134

> _Originally posted by kjnorman _
> *End of HMO/Tivo? I think so... *


Yep.


----------



## Gunnyman

sad to see so many sigs get ignored.
Oh well
thank goodness we have a box we can hack


----------



## dwight

What Gunny said...

It's not that hard, and you can have a new sig too!

Dwight


----------



## MichaelK

doesnt help the people with HD boxes....


----------



## RC3105

there's allready a couple of ways to implement MRV on hdtivos, just can't talk 'bout it on this forum


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Lets be clear about this.

Rupert Murdoch now owns controlling share of DirecTV

Rupert Murdoch has his own PVR.

DirecTV has stopped allowing TiVo to upgrade their boxes.

DirecTV has a new fancyschmancy box coming out announced Q4 2005.

You will never get HMO. Your TiVo box won't stop working. Hell i'm still on my upgraded DSR6000. But once your box stops working, there will not be another one. There will be no more new DirecTivo boxes, as Directv doesn't want them and will be able to tempt most people over to their box. 

I hate to say it, but when my box dies, I can't go back to terrible cable and an SA. More likely I'll have to stick with my all digital, direct stream recording. And Vito will be dead.


----------



## lemur235

> _Originally posted by anothersparky _
> *We won't see HMO features until DTV believes that they are going to lose a substantial part of their subscription base because of it.
> 
> I emailed them today to let them know that after 7 years of DTV and almost 5 of DTiVo, I'm considering going to Comcast just to get TiVo-To-Go. *


I recieved a spam last night from Directv CEO, Mitch Stern (where he goes on at length about their commitment to "very best technological advancements")

So I wrote back to customer service on how hollow this sounds given that I can't get software that's over a year old for my DirecTivo.

And I threw in a threat of switching to cable if they don't.

Hopefully if enough folks threaten to leave they'll get off their butts and do something about it.


----------



## Jerw134

> _Originally posted by lemur235 _
> *Hopefully if enough folks threaten to leave they'll get off their butts and do something about it. *


That's the thing. Enough people _won't_, because they don't care. Some of us, such as myself, are actually happy about what's happening. And the vast majority know nothing about it, and just want a DVR that works. Tivo, NDS, Ucentric, none of those mean anything to 95% of the customers out there.


----------



## fflores222

Sending email to Mitch Stern is like sending it to big black hole! I would suggest that you send them to Feedback <Feedbackatdirectvdotcom> here is a response that i received when i was asking about the HMO feature. In my opinion DTV is just keeping us on the hook. As for threats, that's all they are. WE'RE not going anywhere and they KNOW that!!! Until then we have this sounding board!! 

11/13/2004 03:25 AM

Dear Frank,

Thank you for your inquiry. We do not offer the HOME MEDIA OPTION through DIRECTV. We are always looking for ways to enhance our services. Your suggestions are valuable and we use them to judge interest in various programming sources. In fact, we have added channels as a result of viewer feedback.

We have forwarded your comments to our programming department. Please continue to visit our web site at DIRECTV.com for the latest news and information about our services.

Additionally, as you know, DIRECTV makes changes and additions to our programming line-up from time to time. However, it is a DIRECTV policy not to discuss upcoming announcements until their official release date, and at this time we have no official announcement beyond what we have already communicated to the public. We invite you to visit the News Releases section of our web site at directv.com/DTVAPP/aboutus/Headlines.jsp for the latest announcements

Sincerely,

Veronica C
DIRECTV Customer Service


----------



## ManOfSteele

From my perspective, if Directv comes out with their own box that addresses what we all would like to see added to their DTiVo box, I'll be happy. I have no particular loyalty to TiVo per se. I'm more into the benefits that the DVR offers (no tapes, easy recording, dual tuners, etc). When Directv has something new to offer and I'm ready to upgrade from my HDVR2 boxes, if it's not TiVo running on it, I won't lose any sleep.


----------



## fflores222

I would concur! I just want the feature set! Who cares who gets my $$$$ As long as I have someone to yell at when it doesn't. I feel bad that TIVO doesn't get their share... but I'm over it.! I will want my standalone unit to work with the DirecTV HMO though.


----------



## TechnoGuy

Signed


----------



## tbh999

Well, we now have 12,747 signatures.

[sarcasm]
I'm sure DirecTV will be putting out HMO ASAP with this many people on the petition  
[/sarcasm]

Sorry I just had to say it...I signed the damn thing a long time ago (signature No. 400) with great hopes that someone at DirecTV would listen. Well they didn't. DirecTV will be adding there Media Center to the line-up but that was based on market demand, not anything we did (in my opinion).


----------



## RBA

12749 Total Signatures

Finally you can add me.


----------



## RBA

Update: After signing this petition and letting my email be viewable, I am getting spam with all sorts of porn ads and so forth. This happened almost as soon as I sign the petition. Please elect to keep your email address private or you will be spammed.


----------



## MichaelK

holds true for pretty much any web site. the spammers have bots that "look" at web pages for email addresses.

Dont post your email address on a web page anywhere.

If you must there are programs to make it a graphic file to slip up the spammer's bots.


----------



## sweepmech

Las Vegas, NV Jan 6, 2005 DIRECTV, Inc., the nation's leading and fastest-growing digital television service provider, today introduced at the International Consumer Electronics Show an advanced new receiver and networked system, the DIRECTV Home Media Center, designed to be a whole-house entertainment solution that will allow DIRECTV customers for the first time to access content-including digitally-recorded video, digital photos and digital music-seamlessly from all television sets in a household. The DIRECTV Home Media Center, which includes the most technologically advanced DIRECTV receiver developed, has digital video recorder (DVR) functionality and also supports high definition (HD) and standard definition signals.

The Home Media Center will be comprised of a main unit, with smaller units located at each additional TV networked throughout the house, to provide DIRECTV customers with DVR service on all television sets. It also provides an integrated and common consumer experience on all television sets. For example, recordings can be scheduled and viewed from any room to any room.

"DIRECTV has been at the forefront of developing and bringing new television technologies to fruition since its inception and our new Home Media Center will take the DIRECTV viewing experience to a new level," said Mitch Stern, president and CEO of DIRECTV, Inc. "By integrating the television experience into a media center, we are providing our customers with the ability to have easier access to and enjoy a full range of content throughout the home. This product was developed in response to our customers' desire to expand their DVR experience to every television."

The DIRECTV Home Media Center, which will be available by the end of this year, will allow for networking throughout the house. DIRECTV customers with the Home Media Center will be able to share, move and view content from room to room.

The networked system's advanced middleware architecture will support additional functions via its broadband connection. Examples are support for personal computer connectivity, scheduling DVR recordings from the Internet, photos from wireless phones and video-on-demand. It is also MPEG-2 and MPEG-4 compatible, and as with all DIRECTV receivers, the product software can be upgraded via satellite. 

"Our goal at DIRECTV is simple: to provide the best television experience in the United States," said Stern, "And our new Home Media Center will help us get closer to that goal, as well as further distinguish DIRECTV from the competition."


is this where it leads us


----------



## Jerw134

The Home Media Center has pretty much nothing to do with the Home Media Option that this thread/petition is referring to.


----------



## slydog75

Not directly, but indirectly it is certainly an indication that we will NEVER see these options on our DTivos.. I also find it funny that they claim "DIRECTV has been at the forefront of developing and bringing new television technologies to fruition since its inception and our new Home Media Center will take the DIRECTV viewing experience to a new level" Hello! Tivo has had this all going for a while now!


----------



## jasiv

DirectV customer service tells me that the home media center functionality will be enabled on our existing series2 dvr's. Am I naive in believing them?


----------



## edrock200

Home Media Option, maybe, Home Media Center, different product all together.


----------



## tivotragic

> _Originally posted by pwsteele _
> *From my perspective, if Directv comes out with their own box that addresses what we all would like to see added to their DTiVo box, I'll be happy. I have no particular loyalty to TiVo per se. I'm more into the benefits that the DVR offers (no tapes, easy recording, dual tuners, etc). When Directv has something new to offer and I'm ready to upgrade from my HDVR2 boxes, if it's not TiVo running on it, I won't lose any sleep. *


You don't know how good you have it. Tivo isn't just a DVR, it's the best DVR product out there. Why? Because the Tivo creaters LOVE watching TV.

I had Tivo when I lived in San Francisco. Now, having moved back to Canada, I have to live with the crap our cable company offers. Imagine this:

You record a program and watch it as well (but not in real time). When the end of the program is reached, it immediately switches you to real time, forcing you to go back into the list, select the program, and fast-forward to the spot you were at!

No ticks for fast forwarding! A 2 hour program takes around a minute to fast-forward.

No automatic 2-tuner system. You can record two things at once, but if you're recording and yoy flip channels, you can pause and move back and forth. If you do, you lose what you were watching.

No search function - season pass is horrible. No warnings on how much room you have or if a recording won't finish because of space...

I could go on and on...

It's awful. So, before you say "I have no particular loyalty to TiVo per se", just remember: the alternative is crap. Maybe you need to experience this first so you can learn what you'd be missing. If more people knew this and supported them, than perhaps Tivo wouldn't be in the mess it is with DirecTv...


----------



## Jerw134

> _Originally posted by tivotragic _
> *before you say "I have no particular loyalty to TiVo per se", just remember: the alternative is crap.*


The alternative on _cable_ may be crap, but I just do not see DirecTV coming out with a DVR that is not better than the Tivo.


----------



## thinkfuture

Hi all:

I'm just reading this thread with great interest as it seems that history is repeating itself. Let me tell you all a little story:

About 9 years ago, I used to work for a big cable company in Canada. We were looking at high speed cable internet at the time, and the options were to either build it ourselves, or hook up with a little company in the SF Bay area called @Home. Thinking that it would be easier to do it that way, we hooked up with @Home. 

Well, time passed and I left the company. It was part of @Home's business model that the broadband internet market would grow at a certain pace, and they assumed that the cable companies were concerned about the telcos getting into thier space, so they had a very aggressive plan for the build out of cable internet. Of course the cable companies had a plan too - learn everything they could from @Home, while at the same time, slowing their buildout so that they would mess up @Homes business model, drive them out of business, then pick up their technology and property at cut rates. However, the award winning interface that @Home provided was not replaced in the new world, and there were a lot of unhappy customers. 

Now I'm not saying that's what they did - but it looks like it to me - its just my opinion. 

Now, I'm seeing the exact same thing happen with Tivo. Cable is just not playing ball with them at all, and D* is phasing them out. The kickass Tivo interface, IMHO, I predict with be gone in a few years. Without support from partners, Tivo may not survive. 

I'm seeing history repeat itself here - I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## bbaritony

Thanks for everyones reply.

I hope you are wrong about TIVO but I see what you are speaking of and agree. 

SO does that mean the death of replytv as well?


----------



## Jerw134

> _Originally posted by thinkfuture _
> *The kickass Tivo interface, IMHO, I predict with be gone in a few years.*


Aside from the pretty animations, where is the kickass interface? It's slow and ugly.

Now if you want to talk about features, fine. That's a whole different bag of tricks.


----------



## thinkfuture

Kickass=Extremely intuitive and easy to use. I tried the DVR that came with Dish and the interface was horrible. 

Think of it this way - Tivo is like the Palm interface of old - simple and intuitive, with not much baggage. My hunch is that D*'s next interface will completely different, and not as simple or intuitive - The will go from Palm to Pocket PC...


----------



## Jerw134

Well, I happen to like Pocket PC's interface much better than Palm's, so I hope your analogy holds true!


----------



## thinkfuture

Here my prediction. D* will break off ties with Tivo and come out with thier own box, which may have a flashier interface, it will not be as simple and intuitive. Things that used to take one button push will take three etc. It may look better, but it won't be as easy.

Now me - I don't mind - since more features are usually good - HMO etc. However, it needs to be incremental and evolutionary, exactly what Tivo is doing. 

I dabbled with the Dish DVR - it wasnt Tivo. I wanted Tivo. And I think most D* customers will want to keep Tivo too. They wont be able to and just suffer with what they get, or switch to Comcast and Tivo.


----------



## dbronstein

> _Originally posted by thinkfuture _
> *Kickass=Extremely intuitive and easy to use. I tried the DVR that came with Dish and the interface was horrible. *


I found the interface on the Dish 721 to be extremely intuitive, in some ways easier to use than Tivo.


----------



## dbronstein

> _Originally posted by thinkfuture _
> *I dabbled with the Dish DVR - it wasnt Tivo. I wanted Tivo. And I think most D* customers will want to keep Tivo too. They wont be able to and just suffer with what they get, or switch to Comcast and Tivo. *


I disagree. Most of the people who come to forums like these are not representative of the majority of users. The average user just wants a DVR that does what they need it to do - they don't care if it's Tivo, Replay, UTV, Dish, Motorola, whatever - for a good price. They are not going to switch from D* to cable just to get Tivo, espeicially if it's going to cost more.

The general consensus of the people here is that Dish DVRs are crap. Yet look at how many users they have. I recently sold my 721 for $300 on ebay. People here generally consider the DTivo to be a far superior box, and they sell for less than $100 new, yet Dish users are willing to pay three times that for an inferior DVR. Why? Because the service provider and cost of programming is much more important to most people than the brand of software in their DVR.


----------



## Jerw134

> _Originally posted by thinkfuture _
> *I think most D* customers will want to keep Tivo too.*


Most D* customers do not have Tivo. From the ones who do, most do not care about Tivo, and simply want a DVR. If DirecTV comes out with a new one and tells them it's better, they will take it and enjoy it.


----------



## bkean

DirecTV is launching their own branded DVR (the most-advanced DVR in the world according to DirecTV and further putting the hurt on TiVo), which will feature 100-hour recording capability, one-touch recording, dual tuners (record two and watch a third show), onscreen caller ID, instant replay, bookmarks, and a search function. The cache is large enough to pause and rewind live TV for up to 90 minutes and the unit will be available in mid-2005 (no price announced). The menus and item selection is instant when scrolling through them (even faster than TiVo when DTV showed the demo). They were quite happy to stop DirecTV satellite piracy last year and didnt seem to think that it would slow subscriber growth this year (as many ex-pirates were forced to subscribe) when we asked them about it.

I am looking for the link to this story, have not found it yet. I had saved the text in a word doc last month. 

Also, I am about to hack my 3 direct tivos and put on the 4.01 kernal so I can have HMO. I will lwt you know how it works out. Has anyone here done this yet and if so do you have any advice for me?


----------



## Jerw134

bkean said:


> Has anyone here done this yet and if so do you have any advice for me?


Many people have already done this. There is a huge thread entitled "moving to 4.0" that contains all of the information you'd need.


----------



## romicva

there are about 13000 signitures. How many does it take? Any thoughts?


----------



## Jerw134

romicva said:


> there are about 13000 signitures. How many does it take? Any thoughts?


There is no amount of signatures that will get it done. It's finished.


----------



## elroy_1666

Has anyone seen this yet?
http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/050405/tivo_directv.html?.v=3 
I am sure there is a whole other discussion around advertising, but I am sure it will require a new version of software for our units... could this new version include HMO?!?


----------



## tivo-2

If the 13,000 people who signed the hmo request all called in on the same day to cancel service and said the reason why was the lack of the hmo option -- I bet that would get them moving!


----------



## cnsf

Or it would get Murdoch so happy, he'd stop selling Tivo and push his own DVR.


----------



## godivajan

I just signed the petition also. A girl can hope, can't she?


----------



## offsprung

I agree that this is a dead horse and DirecTV all but finally admitted that it will never happen today (she said they currently "provide a great DVR experience and outstanding value"...that will be obsolete soon??) but tried to pass off the fact that thay are finally releasing (or trying to) 6.2 folders and search?
Someone alluded to it above...
Why would they want something that would so significantly compete with their own?
http://gear.ign.com/articles/578/578382p1.html
http://www.ucentric.com/index.php?news/releases/87
Time for cable plus SA or even HTPC and/or MCE? Have the cable anyway to reply to this.


----------



## manowell

edrock200 said:


> Since a large percentage of members here would like to see the HMO option become a reality, ....


I'm new here. I've been runnint ReplayTV units through several generations, and have built my own PC-based PVR, so I'm fairly knowledgeable about the topics that aren't TiVo specific. I'm diving in deep and fast here since I use DirecTV and want to time-shift HD broadcasts, it appears that the HR10-250 is about the ONLY option that it has -- and it uses TiVo. 

I've read a ton of posts, the FAQ that I could find, etc. I have NO IDEA what HMO and MRV are. Can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## lactoso

HMO - Home Media Option (search for it)
MRV - Multi-Room Viewing

HTH,
Ed T.


----------



## flytivoer

My last post to this community board was about 6 months ago (when I first purchased and installed my R10). I was anxious to add it to my home network (that was one of the main drivers for the purchase). I probably should have checked out this community board before buying. In any case, I followed the board for a few weeks and came to the conclusion that networking capability would never be enabled by DirecTV. 
I recently purchased a new PC running MCE. My plan is to purchase a media extender for the entertainment center in place of the existing R10, thus accomplishing DVR as well as HMO-type access to other digital media from my PC. 
Has anyone else on this board tried this yet?


----------



## xfoneguy

you can find the article on pcmag's website - article #2


----------



## cobra55

i signed


----------



## comfreak

I just signed as well but after spending about an hour catching up with the original posts in this thread from 2002. After reading all that I have to say that it's pretty disappointing to know that people have been asking for HMO for almost 3 years now with no luck.

I am still awaiting the 6.2 upgrade as I just received a card a couple days ago telling me it would happen automatically if I was hooked to a phone line. I chose not to have it initially hooked up with the Tivo service but I hooked one up as soon as I got the card. 

I've had it connected for a couple says now and still have not received the 6.2 upgrade. I will see what happens in the next week or two.

However I'm right on the edge and slowly tipping to try "activating" the HMO service and other features myself. I too was let down when I had my DTivo installed and much to my surprise the USB ports were dead. 

I have signed the petition and will refer some friends to it but I remain pessimistic.


----------



## maximian

I will believe this when I see it.


----------



## Zuke

Wow, I just finished reading all the posts going back to 2002 and was about to make the same post as 'comfreak' above: signed the petition, read it all, now know the harsh reality is this will never come to pass.  

I saw the price drop this past weekend on the HD DirecTV w/Tivo and was about to buy it and kick our old SD upstairs thinking we could use the HMO option. Knowing that won't fly without a hack, I think we'll wait now and see what's coming down the non-Tivo pipe on this front. I'd really like those features.

Thanks to all for the knowledgeable info. I belong to some other boards, but this one is astounding as far as knowledge goes. You all do a nice job here and although I don't have much to share and won't likely post too often, I've sure sponged quite a bit from reading.


----------



## xedeon

DirecTV will never enable HMO on our directivo boxes!! why? beacause they wan't to sell us a new box with HMO enabled for more money!!!!!! its so ridicolous directv is starting to suck the software is just sitting in our boxes on the 6.2 upgrade im pretty sure they will NEVER enable it read what they told me:

Dear Valued Customer,

Thanks for your email regarding TiVos Home Media Option. You are a valuable customer and we do appreciate your feedback and your business. While the current DIRECTV DVR is based on TiVo technology, none of our current models offer a Home Media Option. Today, this feature is only available on the TiVo Series 2 standalone models. (<<BS)

However, as you may have seen demonstrated at this years Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas, DIRECTV is launching a new advanced technology system, the DIRECTV Home Media Center. Our new Home Media Center will allow you to share, move and view content from room to room, throughout the house. (<<cost more money) It will also have DVR functionality and the capability to support both standard-and high-definition signals. We expect to have more information about this new advanced receiver by the end of this year, so please stay tuned to DIRECTV for the latest updates.

In the meantime, DIRECTV continues to provide a great DVR experience and outstanding value with its DVR available today. We offer popular programming enhancements just for DVR customers, such as exclusive NFL SUNDAY TICKET highlights. And we're adding exciting new features to the DIRECTV DVR this spring. Visit DIRECTV/DVR62UPGRADE (<<folders only?) to learn more. I have forwarded your comments onto DIRECTV management. Thank you again for your feedback.

Our goal is to continue to expand our programming and technology offerings, to bring you the best television entertainment experience available. Thank you again for writing to us.

Sincerely,

Karen S.
DIRECTV Customer Service


----------



## bnm81002

here's 2 guides for HMO and MRV :up: :up: :up: 
http://www.thewallens.net/tivo/Tivo_unguide.html 
http://www.dellanave.com/projects/tivo/62slices.html


----------



## alex0305

Maybe we will get a better result if we ask for a PPO instead of an HMO?


----------



## rctoyguy

#13756 here...

Probably a waste of time, after scanning over this thread - but what the heck.


----------



## RClemo

I signed and got this: 13767 Signatures Total

Then I too read the thread and feel sad. 

I have a series 2 and love the HMO feature, but my directTV is my main dvr, since I love having 2 tuners available to the big screen. 

I love DirectTV's product, I get the sunday ticket, I put up with the lost signal during Florida's many storms, but I can't for the life of me understand WHY they wouldn't roll out HMO to these boxes.

Why DirectTV? WHY?


----------



## alex0305

RClemo said:


> I can't for the life of me understand WHY they wouldn't roll out HMO to these boxes.
> 
> Why DirectTV? WHY?


I can only imagine it must be some sort of internal company issue legal or technical which isn't shared with their customers.

Personally, I think it was quite deceptive to advertize on the box the USB port as one of the features of the unit when that feature is virtually useless.  Perhaps this might warrant a class action suit? Any lawyers listening?


----------



## drfence

I'm ready for it.


----------



## dbronstein

They haven't enabled it because the support calls would kill them.


----------



## wildtexaschef

Signed,

It was up to like 13,000 + when I signed it.


----------



## BobHackett2

Lucky number 13,850 here!


----------



## ccarmichael

Now serving number :up: 13851


----------



## JonFo

+1 = 138512


----------



## EMoMoney

ccarmichael said:


> Now serving number :up: 13851





JonFo said:


> +1 = 138512


Where did you go to school?


----------



## el Dragon

count me in....


----------



## dodell66

I just joined the movement. Add another sig to the petition.


----------



## Raydr

I'm a regional supervisor for one of DirecTV's largest HSPs.

I've asked the technical supervisors directly about enabling the functions (as well as USB ports, etc...)

The main reason is due to support issues:
1.) They'd have to support networks - which everyone here should know is a major PITA
2.) Installers/Technicians would have to be trained on HMO/Networking/etc (which is another major undertaking)

An argument against this is that DirecTV could just enable the options and let the tech-savy consumer support himself, but in the real world this doesn't work. The current customer attitude is "I'm paying DTV $n monthly, they should set this up for me."...and given the infinite ways of setting up a home network...this probably isn't a viable option just yet.

Even if it was unadvertised/unsupported, DTV would still get the calls, "But my neighbor has it set up, why can't I? Send someone out!", etc....

Good Luck all.


----------



## EMoMoney

Raydr said:


> I'm a regional supervisor for one of DirecTV's largest HSPs.
> 
> I've asked the technical supervisors directly about enabling the functions (as well as USB ports, etc...)
> 
> The main reason is due to support issues:
> 1.) They'd have to support networks - which everyone here should know is a major PITA
> 2.) Installers/Technicians would have to be trained on HMO/Networking/etc (which is another major undertaking)
> 
> An argument against this is that DirecTV could just enable the options and let the tech-savy consumer support himself, but in the real world this doesn't work. The current customer attitude is "I'm paying DTV $n monthly, they should set this up for me."...and given the infinite ways of setting up a home network...this probably isn't a viable option just yet.
> 
> Even if it was unadvertised/unsupported, DTV would still get the calls, "But my neighbor has it set up, why can't I? Send someone out!", etc....
> 
> Good Luck all.


Maybe somebody knows the answer to this, but who supports the SA TiVos? If TiVo provides such support for their customers who use HMO, then the easy answer is to negotiate with TiVo. DTV could agree to enable HMO, but support would be provided by TiVo.


----------



## magnus

I'm sorry but that seems like a bad reason not to provide the service. I'm not sure why Dtv would have to support anything.... it seems they could refer them to tivo (and tivo could if they wanted to... charge a per call support charge).

It seems that big companies fail to see the error of their ways until someone with a better product or better support comes along. Maybe someone will come along that cares about the customers (even the more technical savy ones).



Raydr said:


> I'm a regional supervisor for one of DirecTV's largest HSPs.
> 
> I've asked the technical supervisors directly about enabling the functions (as well as USB ports, etc...)
> 
> The main reason is due to support issues:
> 1.) They'd have to support networks - which everyone here should know is a major PITA
> 2.) Installers/Technicians would have to be trained on HMO/Networking/etc (which is another major undertaking)
> 
> An argument against this is that DirecTV could just enable the options and let the tech-savy consumer support himself, but in the real world this doesn't work. The current customer attitude is "I'm paying DTV $n monthly, they should set this up for me."...and given the infinite ways of setting up a home network...this probably isn't a viable option just yet.
> 
> Even if it was unadvertised/unsupported, DTV would still get the calls, "But my neighbor has it set up, why can't I? Send someone out!", etc....
> 
> Good Luck all.


----------



## Raydr

magnus said:


> I'm sorry but that seems like a bad reason not to provide the service. I'm not sure why Dtv would have to support anything.... it seems they could refer them to tivo (and tivo could if they wanted to... charge a per call support charge).


I invite you to do a survey of the current DVR subscribers.

When I was a technician, every day I had customers calling the Tivo box a "Divo", "VCR", "Tido", among other things.

They don't realize that "TiVo" is actually a seperate entity from DirecTV - and I believe that both DirecTV and the consumer prefer it that way.

DTV sells a service - a regular consumer doesn't want to have to deal with multiple companies - it creates confusion, frustration, etc. Imagine if you had to pay a DTV bill AND a TiVo bill.

Say you're a Netflix customer, and get a bad DVD, then Netflix told you - "sorry, you'll have to talk to Sony for support" - it would look bad on Netflix. Not really a good example, but I'm sure you get my point.

I guess we'll see where this goes in the future!


----------



## David Desautel

I have not read all this thread, but I have recently become a DirecTV customer after having cable and TiVo for a few years. DirecTV sold me a two-satellite Samsung box with TiVo in it. I had already had a series 2 TiVo, and gave up my land-line for the Vonage service. Now, I find out that DirecTV sole me a defective product!

Is it even legal to sell a product with half its functionality purposefully crippled? I consider it fraud. No where, and at no time, did DirecTV make known the fact that they have blocked the home networking functionality. If they advertise a box with TiVo in it, that is what we should get.

Let's see Dell try and sell computers with Windows XP on them, yet with networking functionality blocked or removed!! That would certainly be fraud. How is this different??

D.


----------



## EMoMoney

David Desautel said:


> Now, I find out that DirecTV sole me a defective product!


If DTV sold you a defective unit, they'll replace it. If you think you're unit is defective becuase DTV does not enable HMO, then you're wrong. DTV has never advertised HMO as being a feature, and it clearly states on the TiVo website that HMO is not avaiable with DTiVos.


----------



## magnus

Yep, I guess for those of us that will not wait for D to do what is right..... It's either time for a change or time to hack our box. Could you answer the question of why D keeps making that more difficult? If D thinks all their customers are idiots... then why would they need to worry about the percentage that are not (seems like that is a waste of money)?

I think there is another reason why D will not enable MVR and other options.... maybe just maybe... that would compete with their new product. Don't be fooled... just sounds like D ripped off Tivo.

Technician is a long way from CEO... I'm sure there is more to it then worrying about the support factor.



Raydr said:


> I invite you to do a survey of the current DVR subscribers.
> 
> When I was a technician, every day I had customers calling the Tivo box a "Divo", "VCR", "Tido", among other things.
> 
> They don't realize that "TiVo" is actually a seperate entity from DirecTV - and I believe that both DirecTV and the consumer prefer it that way.
> 
> DTV sells a service - a regular consumer doesn't want to have to deal with multiple companies - it creates confusion, frustration, etc. Imagine if you had to pay a DTV bill AND a TiVo bill.
> 
> Say you're a Netflix customer, and get a bad DVD, then Netflix told you - "sorry, you'll have to talk to Sony for support" - it would look bad on Netflix. Not really a good example, but I'm sure you get my point.
> 
> I guess we'll see where this goes in the future!


----------



## jetstream23

I signed today. Will be calling DirecTV after the football season to cancel the service and go to cable if HMO is not available on DirecTV Tivo boxes.


Has anyone sent this petition? It is well over 14,000 strong at this point. :up:


----------



## 91boost

#14,141!


----------



## 2teenie

Very well written...I signed!


----------



## Tivo Rules

I'm in!!

Plus I signed up the boss (aka wife).


----------



## MichaelK

Raydr said:


> I...
> 
> They don't realize that "TiVo" is actually a seperate entity from DirecTV - and I believe that both DirecTV and the consumer prefer it that way.
> 
> ...


actually one logical theory is that one of the myriad reasong why Directv is ditching TiVo is that many people do know the difference between TiVo and Directv. And those that seperate the 2 tend to pick TiVo over Directv- just do some reading on these forums, there are tons of people who are way more loyal to TiVo then to D*. Very few who say they will leave go without TiVo for D*. There used to be alot int he HD forums that said they would stick with D* and try the new HD stuff sans TiVo but now that Directv has not delivered and we're that much closer to HD TiVo on comcast and HD TiVo cablecard those ranks have shrank considerably.


----------



## dbronstein

MichaelK said:


> And those that seperate the 2 tend to pick TiVo over Directv- just do some reading on these forums, there are tons of people who are way more loyal to TiVo then to D*. Very few who say they will leave go without TiVo for D*.


That's because this is "Tivocommunity." The people here are a vocal minority of DirecTV subscribers. Most of the people I know don't know the difference between Tivo and any other dvr and don't care. Their priorites are cost, channel availability, and service. The number of subscribers DirecTV will lose by switching from Tivo is going to be an insignificant blip to them.


----------



## JWThiers

Raydr said:


> Say you're a Netflix customer, and get a bad DVD, then Netflix told you - "sorry, you'll have to talk to Sony for support" - it would look bad on Netflix. Not really a good example, but I'm sure you get my point.


You are right, it is not a good analogy. especially if they could just say excuse me I need to transfer you to Advanced services or even We will have to transfer you to Tivo.


----------



## cnmsales

So has this been delivered yet?


----------



## kurtangle

i'm new to tivo as of last week, but catching up quick

talked to directv just awhile ago and they said the hmo upgrade option is in the works....is this new news?


----------



## Gunnyman

it's a mis-representation of facts.
They supposedly have a Media Center receiver in the works, sometime in 2006 is all we know.
It's NOT a TiVo.
Calling THAT HMO is incorrect.
All Series 2 units except the R10, can be hacked to enable HMO/MRV on them though.


----------



## Wanda Selzer

in this context?


----------



## edrock200

just out of curiosity, why not the r10? Got a walkthrough link? TIA.


----------



## Gunnyman

ok here's a twofer:
HMO stands for Home Media Option (you used to have to pay for it on Standalone Tivos)
HMO allows you to use your Tivo to view pictures and listen to MP3's stored on your computer.
It also allows you to use Multi Room Viewing (MRV) to watch content recorded on one tivo on another unit with HMO enabled.
Serries 2 DTivos have the code for HMO built in to the 6.2 software but it has been turned off. It's pretty easy to turn it on.

The reason you cannot hack an R10 for HMO is the manufacturer added a chip, that does not allow the unit to be hacked. This chip can be modified, but it's above and beyond what the average user is capable of.
Many have speculated that the R10 includes the HMO code as well.
DTV has just chosen NOT to turn it on for any of their tivo units.
For a Howto on enabling HMO on your NON-R10 Tivo, check http://www.thewallens.net/tivo/tivo_unguide.html


----------



## edrock200

great, thanks!


----------



## bhang

14,xxx sumthin but i signed, almost 15,000 people dont man anything, we all spent at least 99.00$ for or handicapped equip. FREE MY DTVTIVO


----------



## csigrissum

14367- need lot's more to have any possibility though..
I wonder how many DVR's are in use with Directv??? 100,000? more?


----------



## MichaelK

close to 2 MILLION directivo's.

they could give a rat's butt. 

They made their decision. Tivo is dead to them- just on life support until the contract expires...

On the flip side- looks like Directv plans HMO type features with the new NDS DVR's. Supposedly they will be showing off portable media devices at CES that synch to the dvr's. In the last conference call last week Chase Carry implied they would have many devices to show off at CES. He specifically said somethign about automobiles too.

One other interesting tid bit- is he said in '06 they would be coming up with a new way for the boxes to call home, so that not every receiver in the house would need to make a phone call. HE plugged it as a cost saving move to the analysts. So sounds like all the USB ports on all the new receivers (d11, H20, R15, presumably the HR20) might be used for some kind of networking even if it's nothing more then reporting your ppv's?


----------



## Vaj

Actually there are well known hacks for Mac and Linux users, there's probably even hack out there for proprietary systems like Windoze to help enable DirecTiVo HMO.

Take a look at:

http://www.tivotool.com/ss/ss.html

What I would like is a hard drive already hacked, so I can simply replace it and start using HMO. Mac users with Airport Express already at their entertainment systems should be able to use the USB port to stream the video directly to their Mac wirelessly. Since Mac OS X has DVD and CD burning, you can burn directly to DVD or you can import it into iTunes and play on your iPod.

But really all we need is an upgrade kit, WITH THE HACK enabled. Then you'd be golden.


----------



## slydog75

LOL, what makes Mac less proprietary than Windows? From everything I've seen Macs are certainly much MORE proprietary. But you are correct, there are hacks available to enable HMO or forms there of.


----------



## Vaj

slydog75 said:


> LOL, what makes Mac less proprietary than Windows? From everything I've seen Macs are certainly much MORE proprietary. But you are correct, there are hacks available to enable HMO or forms there of.


Mac OS 10.XX is entirely built on top of an Open Source OS, a flavor of UNIX called BSD. Consequently all the apps for UNIX can be easily ported to the Mac OS. Heck you can even boot into BSD and the skip the Mac interface if that's what turns your crank.

Really, you get the best of both worlds--a UNIX Open Source OS and the imitated but never quite duplicated Mac OS.


----------



## Arcady

I'll take TiVoTool and a Mac over the "official" TiVo HMO and Windows any day. It is much more versatile.

Another nice thing about working with TiVo on the Mac is that files do not have to be stripped of DOS character returns and all the other evil things that Windows does to ruin UNIX/Linux files. I just edit them in BBedit and drag them onto the TiVo.

I just wish that TiVo could play AAC files that I share with TiVo desktop...


----------



## GTS_026

Has anyone tried the pvtupgrade for the HR10? It says that they have a new hack that allows the HMO.

I haven't done enough post to post a link. pvtupgrade(dot)com


----------



## GTS_026

I haven't posted on this site in a very long time, so my signature is way out of wack.

However, I have 3 DirecTiVos and the HD on my HR-10 just went out. I am thinking about buying the replacement drive from PVTupgrade(Dot)com has anyone purchased anything from them before?


----------



## kc1ih

OK, I'm still trying to figure this one out. To my mind, HMO = Health Maintenance Organization. So, why would DTV care about an outside petition concerning the benifits for it's employees? 

I'm guessing it means, in the words of Monty Pyton, something completely different. Could someone please explain what this is really about?


----------



## bigpuma

kc1ih said:


> OK, I'm still trying to figure this one out. To my mind, HMO = Health Maintenance Organization. So, why would DTV care about an outside petition concerning the benifits for it's employees?
> 
> I'm guessing it means, in the words of Monty Pyton, something completely different. Could someone please explain what this is really about?


HMO = Home Media Option, which is available on stand alone Tivos. Do a search for it to find out all that it includes.


----------



## pgorbas

GTS_026 said:


> I haven't posted on this site in a very long time, so my signature is way out of wack.
> 
> However, I have 3 DirecTiVos and the HD on my HR-10 just went out. I am thinking about buying the replacement drive from PVTupgrade(Dot)com has anyone purchased anything from them before?


You will most likly get better/more responses to this type of question on the TiVo underground or upgrade forums.


----------



## Gunnyman

Vaj said:


> Actually there are well known hacks for Mac and Linux users, there's probably even hack out there for proprietary systems like Windoze to help enable DirecTiVo HMO.
> 
> Take a look at:
> 
> http://www.tivotool.com/ss/ss.html
> 
> What I would like is a hard drive already hacked, so I can simply replace it and start using HMO. Mac users with Airport Express already at their entertainment systems should be able to use the USB port to stream the video directly to their Mac wirelessly. Since Mac OS X has DVD and CD burning, you can burn directly to DVD or you can import it into iTunes and play on your iPod.
> 
> But really all we need is an upgrade kit, WITH THE HACK enabled. Then you'd be golden.


such kits are illegal and violate the copyrights of the authors of said hacks.


----------



## Wirtgen

Look what charm


----------



## Gunnyman

Is it possible to update this to request HME (7.x) software?
I know it won't happen but at least we can be current with the request.


----------



## PittCaleb

Perhaps it is coming down the pipe folks:
http://www.tgdaily.com/2005/12/28/cesrumor_dvr_partnership_mobilemedia/

Props to Mike at http://www.personaltechpipeline.com/blog/;jsessionid=IAZXXK2L2P14OQSNDBCSKHSCJUMEKJVN for the link



> Several Web sites have posted rumors about an impending partnership between Tivo and satellite TV providers, DirectTV and Dish Network. [...] Rumor has it that they will partner up to provide mobile content.


----------



## auribe14

PittCaleb said:


> Perhaps it is coming down the pipe folks:
> http://www.tgdaily.com/2005/12/28/cesrumor_dvr_partnership_mobilemedia/
> 
> Pretty crappy article/tidbit. Doesn't even mention that DirecTV currently has Tivo units, or that Dish and DirecTV are competitors. I wouldn't judge anything by that tidbit alone.


----------



## pmnhsn5

I have been emailing Directv every 6 months or so but just get standard form email, they say maybe somtime. It has been 3 yeras. 

In my area you can rent a dual tuner DVR from the cable company that also has the HMO. I have been debating switching for awhile. Think it would be in Directv's best interest to keep up with competition. 

Good job on the petition!


----------



## skw

14613 Signatures Total


----------



## clherv

What is HMO? I searched, but could not find the answer.


----------



## 74940

Home Media Options. It allows you to view pictures (JPG) and listen to music (MP3) on your Tivo. The source of these is your PC. HMO also allows you to bring recordings to your PC (TiVoToGo etc). You will need TiVo Desktop (a free application from TiVo.com) and for transfering recordings you will also need a Media Access Key (currently not supported for DirecTV TiVo's).

There are great tools out there supporting the HMO protocol for other cool tricks and services like viewing the weather forecast and such (Java HMO for example).


----------



## PrimeRisk

Don't mean to be a wet blanket, but it seems the petition is a bit pointless now that D* has dropped TiVo.


----------



## MighTiVo

PrimeRisk said:


> Don't mean to be a wet blanket, but it seems the petition is a bit pointless now that D* has dropped TiVo.


Perhaps send it to EchoStar


----------



## dscott72

Just posted my signature to the petition. I especially would like this feature now that I just upgraded my original series one device to a high def unit. I really hate that I can't pull shows from my upstairs Tivo and watch them on the high def tv set, where as our stand alone brothers and sisters have had this functionality for several years.


----------



## dscott72

Since DirecTv and Tivo are seperating ways. Should we not send the petition to Tivo as well. They might be inclined to assist the cause and help us figure out a way to get the HMO enabled on the devices. Not a Tivo expert by any means, but I would think that the majority of the hardware and software on the combination units has to be Tivo software rather than DirecTv software. Just thinking outloud....

David


----------



## elassowipo

I got tired waiting for HMO. I left directv a couple of weeks ago after 4 years. Apparently directv does not listen to their customers. Got me a series2 for free and went to comcast they gave 6 month with complete digital package with HBO for about $25 a month including the Moto DVR for $7 a month. Best decision I made


----------



## MichaelK

dscott72 said:


> Since DirecTv and Tivo are seperating ways. Should we not send the petition to Tivo as well. They might be inclined to assist the cause and help us figure out a way to get the HMO enabled on the devices. Not a Tivo expert by any means, but I would think that the majority of the hardware and software on the combination units has to be Tivo software rather than DirecTv software. Just thinking outloud....
> 
> David


tivo's well aware but they have no power to change things. They have said as much. In fact they suggested things like this petition to get Directv's attention.


----------



## Arcady

I think an HMO request for SD DirecTV TiVo is pretty pointless at this point. The Zipper plus other tools is a better solution anyway.

What we really need is for someone to leak the 6.2 software for the HD D* TiVo, so we can make MRV work with our $1000 boxes that D* doesn't feel like supporting.

No petition online has ever worked to do anything. I don't get why people even bother.


----------



## MichaelK

I suspect there might be software leaks one Tivo is officially done with Directv in feb 2007, but at that point many of the people with HR10's will have either converted to MPEG4 NDS boxes or grown so disgusted they went to Series 3 with cable or left Tivo entirley. So the HR10 seems like a lost cause for sure....


----------



## BigBadBob

Now that TiVo and DTV have extended their agreement for three years, and also because the patent case with Echostar was decided in TiVo's favor, do we anticipate any action in this area? I'd sure like to get all the TiVo features, and my TiVolution showcase back! The WSJ said:



> TiVo Inc. and DirecTV Group Inc. said they are extending their service agreement for another three years. [...] The companies said Wednesday they will continue to service those customers who had a TiVo digital video recorder through their subscription to DirecTV's satellite television service. TiVo's long-running relationship with DirecTV had been set to end next year as the company switches to a different DVR platform.


----------



## trainsho

#14859 signed anyway......... ya never know. they may have to call it something different for infringment rights etc. but as soon as the figure some scheme to charge for it, IT will be here..........


----------



## lemp

I thought they were developing an HMO type system themselves to be used on their own DVRs


----------



## MichaelK

They cant even get the basic dvr software done and working as well as a TiVo, it will be years before NDS comes out with anything to equal the HMO features.

A year and a half ago at CES , they announced that by the end of 2005 (yes last year) that they would have the whole house DVR from uncentric. They no longer mention it- so basically it appears to have been complete vaporware.


----------



## Semco

heh. signed number 14kish.

Hope they take this to heart. I had DTV and had to switch to cable because of a new house and trees. Now the trees are gone and I can't live w/o HMO. I won't switch back unless this happens!


----------



## Gunnyman

jeeze this thread is still here?


----------



## hooknlad

done


----------



## Brewer4

No kidding. D* cant even release an MPEG4 HD DVR. Forget HMO.


----------



## sacohen

Just signed #14917..
Great idea, hope it works.


----------



## magnus

Someone should kill this thread. Please Mr. Moderator kill it. Like D* even cares what we want, please.


----------



## crunchmunch

elassowipo said:


> I got tired waiting for HMO. I left directv a couple of weeks ago after 4 years. Apparently directv does not listen to their customers. Got me a series2 for free and went to comcast they gave 6 month with complete digital package with HBO for about $25 a month including the Moto DVR for $7 a month. Best decision I made


 You did not mentioned that you also got HMO. By the way, since Comcast and other cable companies are patnering with TiVo, should we not have a Tivo-Cable forum?


----------



## crunchmunch

MichaelK said:


> tivo's well aware but they have no power to change things. They have said as much. In fact they suggested things like this petition to get Directv's attention.


 It seems more like passing the ball on TiVo's part. It is in TiVo's interest to charge $13 for HMO than get a share of the $6 from DirectTiVo customers.


----------



## MighTiVo

crunchmunch said:


> It seems more like passing the ball on TiVo's part. It is in TiVo's interest to charge $13 for HMO than get a share of the $6 from DirectTiVo customers.


I always felt like TiVo should give (or pay if necessary with TiVo Central advertisements) the new HMO software to DTV which would give TiVo more opportunity to sell stand alone units that could work with the DTV systems and provide more eyeballs for enhamced broadband features they might charge for.

All in all the DTV TiVo deal is an unfortunate disaster and TiVo should be pushing to fix it and not relying on us to do the push for them.


----------



## CarlType

donaldj said:


> Thanks for all the efforts,, #49


 Hi Andrewket, I saw your Equip list, and Very Noble. Couple Questions if I may on out put of your Equip. See if this is right, <Directv Box will not putout, (even if its recieved) Hddvd> I see your Hughes Equip that will I think. Ok I'm thinking of Getting a AiVo Recorder Box, That if it Recives a HD DVD signal will it record it as a HDDVD Prorgam and Play the same mat on the TV? To Be truthful I'm New to Knowledge of AiVi Box and Wonder if a tivi box Will help me when I'm Trying to view over the air hdtv singel and If I could store and see it at the same time, would record it in hddvd. I just need more info. My fast Computer is the Control over all my intainment Stuff. I'm sure if I get a Viti box that I want to buy outright the Very Latest Mobel of Box then Sign up for service???? Is that right and can I do it?? And The late modle #'s Please and where to Buy? Thanks so much Carltype


----------



## stiletto10

Personally, I would write a letter directly to the CEO of DTV. Waste of time you think??? Let me tell ya'll a little story about how I got my HR10-250 for 1/2 of what Best Buy was selling it for. Ya'll remember the Best Buy coupon book that had a coupon for 50% off any Tivo unit? The coupon was really sort of vague. Anyway...after 30 minutes of going round and round with the Store Manager I left empty handed and a little humiliated (the store manager basically called me an idiot in front of customers and other emloyees) My vindication...I wrote a letter to the CEO of Best Buy, not a screaming rant but a very calm and assertive, just the facts kind of letter. 3 weeks later I get a call from his executive assistant. She was apologetic and assured me that the store manager was aware of his mistake and that the 50% off coupon would be honored. When I walked into that store and picked up my HR10-250 the same department sales guy was there. I could see him following me to the front of the store. I went to the customer service desk and once again the coupon would not ring up. I suggested the she contact the store manager. Meanwhile, sales guy is lurking on the other side of a CD rack throwing me those "What...are you stupid or something" glances. The store manager finally comes down and is falling all over himself trying to apologize for our last encounter. 
My point here is...once the CEO becomes inundated with angry letters about DTV not providing the HMO option on Directivo units when it's pretty obvious that customers want it, you will begin to see action. I do believe that a petition will be quite helpful in this process. I've already sent my letter and I remain hopeful that it will have its desired effect. 
Remember...when you write the CEO, don't call him a dumbass (or worse) cuz your letter will right in the trash. Be articulate and professional and you'll see what happens.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Zarquon

#14973 

Maybe with the new deal, this will be more likely to happen. One can hope...


----------



## bigpuma

Zarquon said:


> #14973
> 
> Maybe with the new deal, this will be more likely to happen. One can hope...


Nope, the new deal is nothing more than lawsuit protection for DirecTV and gives them more time to transition to non TiVO DVRs.


----------



## magnus

is this thread ever gonna die? 

like anyone at D* even cares about what we want.


----------



## tmnglinda

Way to go! Thanks for organizing!


----------



## ping

Burn in hell, DirecTV:
http://home.businesswire.com/portal...d=news_view&newsId=20060926005814&newsLang=en


----------



## jcjoey3652

ping said:


> Burn in hell, DirecTV:


i am truly saddened by this display of lack of respect for TIVO. and us.

they jerked us around for years denying us the simple feature that was allready written for them. just so they could make some big deal with intel to do the same exact thing that we have done with mythtv and that TIVO has done with the HMO. and then act like it is some new invention they just came up with.

it is truely sickening. and whats more, is people are probly going to believe them and they are going to make allot of money off of them.

well not me. i wont buy into any intel vivi rip off bull crap.

i really hope another dish company springs up and offfers all this simple technology with out all the crap and totaly takes all their customers and they go broke. :down:


----------



## luder

We want HMO !


----------



## tward_biteme1

luder said:


> We want HMO !


ZIPPER is the only way.


----------



## restino

15058 Signatures Total

i signed. not sure what it will do for me but im with you guys


----------



## tk8329

Signed it! REALLY glad to hear that I'm not the only person agonizing over full price billing and 1/2 rate software! I also let TiVo know that all the research I did before buying hardware was wasted time becasue NOBODY,(TiVo or DTV), told me of the lower level software license, and feature set, DTV was paying.


----------



## SP1200

what is HMO?


----------



## shredhead

I think it has something to do with health insurance...


----------



## Gunnyman

maybe Liberty Media will care more than Rupert did. We shall see.


----------



## goony

SP1200 said:


> what is HMO?


*H*ome *M*edia *O*ption, which is what Tivo Inc. called their set of networked features on their standalone Tivos when they first made networked features available.

Here is explanation of current networked features offered on a standalone Tivo box. Many of us have already enhanced our DTivos with these features using The Zipper so it's no big deal to us if DirecTV isn't offering/supporting the Tivo Inc. HMO features. Add JavaHMO  to a home Windows or Linux box and you're really cooking!


----------



## goony

shredhead said:


> I think it has something to do with health insurance...


Yea, the old Pogo comic strip explained it as the requirements to join one: *H*ealthy *M*embers *O*nly.


----------



## SP1200

goony said:


> *H*ome *M*edia *O*ption, which is what Tivo Inc. called their set of networked features on their standalone Tivos when they first made networked features available.


thanks...believe it or not I did do a search for HMO, but all I got were hundreds of pages discussing but not explaining the subject.


----------



## Rguc

I'll sign that list anyday!


----------



## ruexp67

magnus said:


> is this thread ever gonna die?
> 
> like anyone at D* even cares about what we want.


They still want our money, right?


----------



## lllplus2

signature 15123. i was lost on the hmo thing, too.


----------



## mphare

ruexp67 said:


> They still want our money, right?


Do you think they are in danger of losing our money if they don't provide HMO features?


----------



## rctoyguy

I followed this for a while about a year or so ago, but I lost interest and just let it drop for a while - I am now rapidly approaching decision time. Either stay with DirecTV or change to local cable.

The determining factor - being able to record shows on one DVR upstairs, and play them back on a DVR in the theater room downstairs. I don't care about transferring to my PC, I don't care about looking at pictures from the PC on the TV - I just want to be able to watch what is on one DVR from another DVR (without getting into all kinds of crazy video cable routing from multiple outputs, etc).

Is this currently possible with HD DirecTV DVRs?

If no, is there any indication that this will happen within the next couple of months?

If still no, looks like they are losing me as a customer - I'll just have to determine if I can do this with my local cable company's HDDVR or if I need to go back to good old Tivo.... they can still do this can't they?


----------



## slydog75

rctoyguy said:


> I followed this for a while about a year or so ago, but I lost interest and just let it drop for a while - I am now rapidly approaching decision time. Either stay with DirecTV or change to local cable.
> 
> The determining factor - being able to record shows on one DVR upstairs, and play them back on a DVR in the theater room downstairs. I don't care about transferring to my PC, I don't care about looking at pictures from the PC on the TV - I just want to be able to watch what is on one DVR from another DVR (without getting into all kinds of crazy video cable routing from multiple outputs, etc).
> 
> Is this currently possible with HD DirecTV DVRs?
> 
> If no, is there any indication that this will happen within the next couple of months?
> 
> If still no, looks like they are losing me as a customer - I'll just have to determine if I can do this with my local cable company's HDDVR or if I need to go back to good old Tivo.... they can still do this can't they?


THis is not possible with any HiDef Tivos right now and never will be on the DirectTV DVRs. My guess is it will eventually be possible on the Series 3 Tivo, but it's not right now.


----------



## bigpuma

slydog75 said:


> THis is not possible with any HiDef Tivos right now and never will be on the DirectTV DVRs. My guess is it will eventually be possible on the Series 3 Tivo, but it's not right now.


Why do you say it will never be possible with DirecTV DVRs? Isn't that the point of the HMC that DirecTV was talking about. I mean I don't expect to see it for a long time but I suspect that eventually MRV will be available in some form with DirecTV DVRs. They already added the ability to see photos and listen to music from a computer on the HR20s.


----------



## pinegein

I just signed 15131 if that is not enough there is something wrong with Directv 10000 should have been plenty for them to listen


----------



## magnus

Someone should really kill this thread.... come on now it has been out there since 4-1-2003 and D* has not seen fit to give us HMO or any of the other of the great features of the SA tivo.

Does anyone really think D* is reading this forum or the HMO request that was started?? You have to be kidding. You guys should stop wasting your time and not bother signing this thing.... it's just not worth the time.

Hack your box to get these features and move on.



pinegein said:


> I just signed 15131 if that is not enough there is something wrong with Directv 10000 should have been plenty for them to listen


----------



## madmartyk

Very Cool, I was # 15151!!


----------



## bigpuma

magnus said:


> Someone should really kill this thread.... come on now it has been out there since 4-1-2003 and D* has not seen fit to give us HMO or any of the other of the great features of the SA tivo.


To be fair you can now stream music and photos to their new DVR.


----------



## magnus

who wants to be fair.... just hack it and get what you want. D* does not care about this post, the petition, or their customers.

heck, now they don't even offer tivo.... just their crappy dvr. if they ever decide to keep customers from using their directv tivos then they can count me as gone. tivo rocks compared to their piece of junk.



bigpuma said:


> To be fair you can now stream music and photos to their new DVR.


----------



## MsPoo

What is HMO?


----------



## snickerrrrs

*Take the D* networking survey!* Follow this link: http://www.zoomerang.com/recipient/survey-intro.zgi?p=WEB225YMUP2RSG of go to forums.directv.com and click on the home networking survey link (bottom right "take this survey") Directv is paying for it so maybe they'll finally listen! 

PS: you can either login or "continue as a visitor" to take the survey.


----------



## MsPoo

Thank You.


----------



## magnus

i do not see the point of this survey. what does it have at all to do with HMO? they're not going to do a thing to allow HMO for dtv tivos.



snickerrrrs said:


> *Take the D* networking survey!* Follow this link: http://www.zoomerang.com/recipient/survey-intro.zgi?p=WEB225YMUP2RSG of go to forums.directv.com and click on the home networking survey link (bottom right "take this survey") Directv is paying for it so maybe they'll finally listen!
> 
> PS: you can either login or "continue as a visitor" to take the survey.


----------



## rcg1966

15,162.


----------



## magnus

Since you have already hacked yours... why do you care?



rcg1966 said:


> 15,162.


----------



## tivopete

magnus said:


> who wants to be fair.... just hack it and get what you want. D* does not care about this post, the petition, or their customers.
> 
> heck, now they don't even offer tivo.... just their crappy dvr. if they ever decide to keep customers from using their directv tivos then they can count me as gone. tivo rocks compared to their piece of junk.


I've chucked tivo and D* altogether - FIOS will be installed this comming Thurs.
For less money I'll have HD, HMO, more channels, & internet.

I have 2 fully functional D* tivo units if anyone's interested.........


----------



## Jim Dion

Since I just found out that TIVO supports Humax's one year only policy of product liability and my Humax TIVO is toast. I am dumping TIVO for Direct TV. TIVO should be ashamed of having Humax as a supplier.


----------



## John T Smith

>dumping TIVO for Direct TV

In that case, you need to know that what DirecTv supplies now is NOT a Tivo
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=332593

Their new equipment is discussed at...
http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=82

If you want a DirecTv Tivo unit, you will have to find one

Where to I get a DirecTv Tivo?
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=316297


----------



## bigpuma

Jim Dion said:


> Since I just found out that TIVO supports Humax's one year only policy of product liability and my Humax TIVO is toast. I am dumping TIVO for Direct TV. TIVO should be ashamed of having Humax as a supplier.


Isn't that true of the vast majority of consumer products?


----------



## magnus

You've got to be kidding. 



Jim Dion said:


> Since I just found out that TIVO supports Humax's one year only policy of product liability and my Humax TIVO is toast. I am dumping TIVO for Direct TV. TIVO should be ashamed of having Humax as a supplier.


----------



## aggielaw

So after all this time, is there any hint DirecTV is moving toward a unit with HMO?


----------



## magnus

No hint at all that Directv would ever do this. I think someone should really kill this thread.... as it does not seem to be valid and D* has no clue.



aggielaw said:


> So after all this time, is there any hint DirecTV is moving toward a unit with HMO?


----------



## Soko

hopefully not resurecting a dead thread but i'm still waiting on HMO.

Is this finally a sign they will enable the usb/network options? making hmo that much easier?

I have a s2 tivo upstairs (free) and directv w/ tivo downstairs. i would LOVE to use HMO with both.

DIRECTV to Introduce Additional TiVo Features

EL SEGUNDO and ALVISO, Calif., July 31, 2007  DIRECTV, Inc. (NYSETV), the nation's leading satellite television service provider, and TiVo Inc. (NASDAQ: TIVO), the creator of and a leader in television services for digital video recorders (DVR), will develop a software upgrade to enhance the user experience for DIRECTV customers who have DIRECTV DVRs with TiVo® service built on the Series2 platform.

Launching in early 2008, the new software download will provide these customers with DVR enhancements offered with the TiVo service, including a Recently Deleted Folder and Overlap Protection, as well as DIRECTV's Remote Booking feature. In addition, DIRECTV and TiVo will continue to explore ways to bring future enhancements to DIRECTV customers with TiVo receivers.

"It is important to us that our customers with TiVo service also have access to the latest DVR technology and we look forward to exploring additional opportunities with TiVo," said Derek Chang, executive vice president, Content Strategy and Development for DIRECTV, Inc. "DIRECTV's launch of these additional features underscores the uniqueness of TiVo's DVR service," said Naveen Chopra, vice president, Corporate Development and Strategy for TiVo.

DIRECTV and TiVo began their relationship in 2000 with the launch of the first DIRECTV DVR with TiVo. In April 2006, both companies announced an extension of their commercial and advertising relationship through early 2010.


----------



## Gunnyman

if the new software already popping up is any indication, HMO is dead on DTivos.


----------



## MighTiVo

Gunnyman said:


> if the new software already popping up is any indication, HMO is dead on DTivos.


Explain...


----------



## ttodd1

The code is not in 6.x software, hence it is dead.


----------



## MighTiVo

ttodd1 said:


> The code is not in 6.x software, hence it is dead.


Reading between the lines here....

HMO is not in the code delivered by DirectTV but it used to be there latent?

I would think the important issue would be is the DirectTV code in the standalone release?

I thought TiVo worked on a unified code base so that if they could ever convince DTV to pay for an upgrade the work was essentially already done.
While it would certainly be notable that HMO was missing from the code even when not in use by DTV but as long as TiVo continues to develop it there always seems like there is an opportunity.

Come on TiVo sell it for us, make them an offer they can't refuse!


----------



## ttodd1

I meant 6.3 versions (bad day yesterday). It is in the 6.1 and 6.2 versions but was not in there for the HD DTivos which got 6.3 (I also assume that it was not in the 3.x for them too). Since they are now putting them all on the same version they decided to use the 6.3 one which does not have the code in it.


----------

